# EADD Oi! What Do You Look Like? v. Heroin Chic' Vs 'Cracked-out Chick



## Sprout

previous thread here it be



Pagey said:


> Haha p4nda that's an amazing picture
> 
> Decided I hated my face and wanted a bit of a makeover - so here's the new me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for how huge it is.



Beautiful pic. 

That aside; any tips on 'Heroin Chic', I resemble 'Cracked-out Chick' a little too often...


----------



## ColtDan

Wicked pic!! Looking good


----------



## Sammy G

Tut-tut...


----------



## koneko

breakcorefiend said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy n high



*Gorgeous! *%)


----------



## p4nda




----------



## pinkpapaver

fab at 40


----------



## Sprout

Loving the title!


----------



## ScotchMist

Thought you may... 

Them opis keeping you young there Pink, looking great...!


----------



## Eveleivibe

That's funny. When I started taking lots of codeine I went to look really old. Opiates don't make you look young at all. 

Evey


----------



## ColtDan

I bet you looked really old before that


----------



## Sammy G

ScotchMist said:


> Thought you may...
> 
> Them opis keeping you young there Pink, looking great...!



Agreed. 

You look very respectable, PP. Like the kind of person who'd avoid me in the street. Almost.


----------



## ScotchMist

Booze is undoubtedly not very good for the body. You go on a lot of sunbeds to don't you? Or you did? Again, not good for the skin. 

From what I've witnessed all the opi uses I know apart from the ones who just haven't looked after themselves at all, do all look younger than their years..

Granted, my lungs are probably akin to a 60 year old miner on 40 Woodbines a day 

Obviously it doesn't apply to everyone and it could be a load of rubbish but I've seen it mentioned time and time again and seen it with my own eyes.. 

Stop saying you're ugly to ..


----------



## Eveleivibe

^^^^you've a point I suppose. I did consume a lot of alcohol peaking at 2-3 bottle or 1 bottle of spirit per night at one time so I guess you've a point. Sunbeds aren't good for skin I agree, however that's a recent occurance n so would include my latest pic. 

My auntie is a body builder, ex-bouncer n current gym-owner won lots of competitions n my mam thinks her face is winkled due to sunbeds. Nontheless she's hot n I wouldn't mind her body, she's worked hard for what she's achieved. 

Maybe you've a point I'm just worried that people will take that literally n use it as an excuse to consume more opiates. You know how addict mind works, mind you with saying that I guess people don't need an excuse. 

I'm starting to eat good foods again, which help the skin, salmon, oily fish, eggs etc. 

Evey


----------



## ColtDan

Whats your hydration like evey do you drink water whilst hammering booze? Dehydration is nasty shite

Most of the pics i've seen of opi users, they look younger. I dunno any in person though that i can recall

Tis surprising how bad some peoples skin can look just through poor diet and probably dehydration. & most people i know who've smoked all their life end up looking rough. what causes big bags under the eyes?


----------



## ScotchMist

Obviously it's not an endorsement to start taking opiates to stay forever young.. The cons out weigh any perks my a huge margin.. To die looking 23 when in fact you're 33 isn't a perk really..


----------



## Sammy G

Of course, they could make you look like a particularly-ravaged creature of the night:


*NSFW*: 










Mmmm... youthful!


----------



## Eveleivibe

ColtDan said:


> Whats your hydration like evey do you drink water whilst hammering booze? Dehydration is nasty shite
> 
> Most of the pics i've seen of opi users, they look younger. I dunno any in person though that i can recall
> 
> Tis surprising how bad some peoples skin can look just through poor diet and probably dehydration. & most people i know who've smoked all their life end up looking rough. what causes big bags under the eyes?



you've probably a point.  I should drink more water.  I don't drink much now.  That was a few years ago.  Tend to drink once a week these days.  Drink just leads to regrettable circumstances.  

Evey


----------



## ColtDan

I'd spell it Max Keiser


----------



## NightsEpiphany

Wenlock i'm sure there must be a website where you can abuse people randomly all you like...but this isn't it! We're a kindly crew8|


----------



## Wenlock

I must have missed the part of the BLUA where it says I couldn't voice my opinion. Opinion's are like arseholes, everyone has one.


----------



## Sammy G

Wenlock said:


> I must have missed the part of the BLUA where it says I couldn't voice my opinion. Opinion's are like arseholes, everyone has one.



Yeah, but that particularly well-trodden maxim doesn't mean you have to actually _be_ one, does it?


----------



## lurching

To Wenlock's credit he did edit/delete that comment so there must have been some regret... which is cute.


----------



## curious_24

Wenlock said:


> I must have missed the part of the BLUA where it says I couldn't voice my opinion. Opinion's are like arseholes, everyone has one.



You must have also missed the part about bullying. 8)

Your comments were absolutely inappropriate and totally uncalled for.   Has your moral compass broken?


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

[/IMG]


----------



## fightingthetoot

Whats the deal with posting nekkid selfies? yay or nay? 

its art, its expression of me choppa'


----------



## Sammy G

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> [/IMG]



Remind me never, ever to spill your pint, sir.


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Sammy G said:


> Remind me never, ever to spill your pint, sir.



LOL  you'd be fine Sammy, i'm older than you , i'd never be able to catch you if you legged it


----------



## curious_24

Sammy G said:


> Remind me never, ever to spill your pint, sir.



Haha, quite!


----------



## NightsEpiphany

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> [/IMG]




 You're eyes look really familiar but I  don't think weve met.

Heres me when I was a bit more high maintenance and.. blonde. I always seem to look stoned even when i'm not.


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Yeah you do NE, my excuse is I usually am stoned


----------



## Don Luigi

You have very nice, warm eyes, NE


----------



## Eveleivibe

NE you suit blond.  

Evey


----------



## BigG

Stop calling yourself ugly Evey. Your undermining your own confidence... 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I've gone out with some outwardly beautiful women in my time but they were often ugly on the inside (bodybuilders seem to attract that sort for some reason)...

Never call yourself ugly...besides which your not ugly anyway


----------



## Eveleivibe

englandgz74 said:


> Stop calling yourself ugly Evey. Your undermining your own confidence...
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I've gone out with some outwardly beautiful women in my time but they were often ugly on the inside (bodybuilders seem to attract that sort for some reason)...
> 
> Never call yourself ugly...besides which your not ugly anyway



Thanks - cheque's in the post.  How's the revision going?  Are your exams this week or next week?

Evey


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> [/IMG]



Haha, you look like the majority of my mates - and that's a good thing...


----------



## NightsEpiphany

Don Luigi said:


> You have very nice, warm eyes, NE



Why thankyou kindly sir. That's a very nice thing to say.

Evey..Yeah I liked blonde but maintaining it is so expensive. Every six weeks or so it cost about £50 to do the roots.

Its a few years old btw. Still got the same eyes Don Luigi but today look a bit Graham Norton.


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Haha, you look like the majority of my mates - and that's a good thing...



Mc members?


----------



## BigG

You look very pretty NE...

Evey - exams tomorrow but I know what three of the essays will be on.... pre-hospital treatment of an MI, a CVA (stroke) and some sort of trauma...probably lower limb fracture...
I'll just write any old shit stick something in about IV paracetamol (which is all the rage ATM) and write something about tranexamic acid and that should suffice...

The other one will be multiple choice and I like those ones


----------



## Chatative

warriorOnTheEdge said:


>



Wow, I would have never guessed you looked like that. Liking the epic beardage. :D



fightingthetoot said:


> Whats the deal with posting nekkid selfies? yay or nay?
> 
> its art, its expression of me choppa'



No-ones going to stop you, certainly no one stopped OTW... so feel free. 



NightsEpiphany said:


> You're eyes look really familiar but I  don't think weve met.
> 
> Heres me when I was a bit more high maintenance and.. blonde. I always seem to look stoned even when i'm not.



Pretty, that's a cute smile you have. As for the stoned thing, it could be worse for a drugs forum!!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> Mc members?



Of course...

What do ya ride WOTE?


----------



## NightsEpiphany

Thanks Chatative/Englandz. The pics a few years old..I never had a care in the world. Life was simple and joyful pretty much... I'm a whole lot more weathered looking now. ( Theres a pic about 4 or 5 pages back)


----------



## One Thousand Words

Sammy G said:


> Remind me never, ever to spill your pint, sir.


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Of course...
> 
> What do ya ride WOTE?




To be fair mate I don't want that part of my life on here, club politics as you know.


----------



## One Thousand Words

No shame riding a Suzuki


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

One Thousand Words said:


>




You're not the first


----------



## ColtDan

Nice pic NE


----------



## BigG

^^^ yeah it is a nice one innit?

Right...must turn off this fucking phone and revise....

Take it easy folks....

Much love and stay safe peeps     xxxx


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> To be fair mate I don't want that part of my life on here, club politics as you know.



Aah, no probs mate (that means an HD, no?) Anyway, fantastic user name - possibly their best ever album..


----------



## Sprout

Warrior; your pic has given me the insatiable urge to listen to Burzum...


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

SproutOnSmack said:


> Warrior; your pic has given me the insatiable urge to listen to Burzum...



Might as well post a pic of the goat of Mendez tatt on my back too...

8)


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Aah, no probs mate (that means an HD, no?) Anyway, fantastic user name - possibly their best ever album..



Cheers dude, you know the score.


----------



## NightsEpiphany

ColtDan said:


> Nice pic NE



Aw thanks for saying so Danny doo da


----------



## Wenlock

lurching said:


> To Wenlock's credit he did edit/delete that comment so there must have been some regret... which is cute.



I didn't delete anything, only corrected a mod's edit because they suck at spelling.


----------



## Allein

Wenlock said:


> I didn't delete anything, only corrected a mod's edit because they suck at spelling.



What utter bilge, the only thing that got edited in that post was the removal of the pic link, your spelling had already been called out by another user.

I've got a spare pair of pliers anytime you need you facts straightening out


----------



## Sammy G

Allein said:


> What utter bilge, the only thing that got edited in that post was the removal of the pic link, your spelling had already been called out by another user.



I nearly mentioned the side-splitting irony myself, but to be honest, I couldn't really be arsed. :D

I'll bet it's one hell of a dull day in Newark.


----------



## Josh

Wenlock said:


> Opinion's are like arseholes, everyone has one.



Nearly six weeks since the surgery I've been waiting for someone to say that so I could reply to say that just isn't true and repost this picture again...! :D

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n3i20ba06rcax6j/2015-01-16 09.57.51.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Sammy G

What can I say? :D


----------



## Allein

^^

Have a shave ??


----------



## Josh

You know, before I had this op I never knew I had an abnormally hairy arse, but loads of people keep saying that.

I find it odd because I'm well into my 30s now and still can't grow a beard


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Be careful posting pictures like that mate otherwise Bearlove will be trying to tear you a new one


----------



## Wenlock

Allein said:


> What utter bilge, the only thing that got edited in that post was the removal of the pic link, your spelling had already been called out by another user.
> 
> I've got a spare pair of pliers anytime you need you facts straightening out



Your edit was "pedophile" I edited it to the proper spelling. Better check those pliers


----------



## Wenlock

Josh said:


> Nearly six weeks since the surgery I've been waiting for someone to say that so I could reply to say that just isn't true and repost this picture again...! :D
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/n3i20ba06rcax6j/2015-01-16 09.57.51.jpg?dl=0



Doesn't stop the shite coming out the other end though does it?


----------



## Sammy G

Wenlock said:


> Your edit was "pedophile" I edited it to the proper spelling. Better check those pliers



Your original post read 'pedophile'.

You corrected it yourself because you'd been made to look a right auld fanny. The mods subsequently edited the photo out on my request. Privacy, etc. That was Allein's only edit.

Dunno why the mods didn't edit out that insult altogether when others seemed to vanish, but ho-hum...


----------



## Allein

Sammy G said:


> Your original post read 'pedophile'.
> That was Allein's only edit.
> 
> Dunno why the mods didn't edit out that insult altogether when others seemed to vanish, but ho-hum...



Indeed, it's no secret that mods can see the complete edit history. ( it isnt now anyway) 

At the time you had quoted said post so I left the original minus the pic link, I now see you deleted your post quoting the post so I've deleted the post 8(

I hope that clears it all up


----------



## lurching

Allein said:


> Indeed, it's no secret that mods can see the complete edit history. ( it isnt now anyway)



You've GOT to be joking!!
 Nah, I knew--and also about you mods reading every Auto-Save draft when I'm typing a reply. 
Must be terribly confusing and by times disturbing too, my apologies 
(not really)


----------



## ScotchMist

We can see edits????


----------



## Sammy G

Allein said:


> Indeed, it's no secret that mods can see the complete edit history. ( it isnt now anyway)
> 
> At the time you had quoted said post so I left the original minus the pic link, I now see you deleted your post quoting the post so I've deleted the post 8(
> 
> I hope that clears it all up



It does. Thanks for the clarification. 



ScotchMist said:


> We can see edits????



Aye. <snip>


----------



## Josh

Wenlock said:


> Doesn't stop the shite coming out the other end though does it?



Not the first time I've been told that since the op either! :D



ScotchMist said:


> We can see edits????



Click the _Last edited by:_ text at the bottom of the post, which looks nothing like a link until you click it...


----------



## ScotchMist

I was just being an unfunny cunt Josh.. Thanks all the same..

It did take me a while to find it when I got handed a stick..


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Josh said:


> You know, before I had this op I never knew I had an abnormally hairy arse, but loads of people keep saying that.
> 
> I find it odd because I'm well into my 30s now and still can't grow a beard



Yeah you need to get your veet on son, that's a hairy arse....


----------



## Allein

Have you actually pulled those down or is that the way you walk about ? the yut round my way seem to wear their strides round their knees for some reason, last time I checked none of them were in cuffs


----------



## Don Luigi

It looks like he has a lipstick mark on his left cheek.

How flexible he must be :D

Still has his wee Christmas tree up, too


----------



## Jackal

Felix said I didn't look scruffy the last time I posted a pic.


----------



## Eveleivibe

You look like my ex^^^^

Evey


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Don Luigi said:


> It looks like he has a lipstick mark on his left cheek.
> 
> How flexible he must be :D
> 
> Still has his wee Christmas tree up, too



Lol believe it or not that's an archive picture I didn't go to the trouble of specifically taking one of my arse.


----------



## Eveleivibe

p4nda said:


> arent we just as cute as babies



That's an ace pic n p4nda, you're very pretty. 

Evey


----------



## ColtDan

Lovely pics of you both


----------



## foolsgold

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet lol


----------



## Don Luigi

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> Lol believe it or not that's an archive picture I didn't go to the trouble of specifically taking one of my arse.



One must always have one on hand! :D


----------



## Eveleivibe

Had wax done so half-human again LOL

Evey


----------



## da man

totally agree opis make u look younger im in my early 30s and can pass on trains and buses for half fair still. and have since my 16th birthday unless ive not shaved that is. I look ridiculously younger than i am. And i still get IDd for fags n booze, tho i havent drank alcohol for years except on holidays.


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## Don Luigi

You look so badass until the last photo haha. Unless you stole the cat..


----------



## curious_24

Was the arty style intentional?  Liking  the framing and tiling of the first two photos.

Oh, and I bet he's one spoilt cat!


----------



## foolsgold

Don Luigi said:


> You look so badass until the last photo haha. Unless you stole the cat..



i was benzo out my nut charlie jack was just all snuggly with me it was mint


----------



## foolsgold

curious_24 said:


> Was the arty style intentional?  Liking  the framing and tiling of the first two photos.
> 
> Oh, and I bet he's one spoilt cat!



no i just point and click and see what i get thanks for the compliment  and he is spoiled he is what keeps me living 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















serial killer ?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

foolsgold said:


> serial killer ?



Probably


----------



## foolsgold

looking for a partner any one interested ? ?


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xVWY4ImvZIk/SHo7zRik4WI/AAAAAAAAAFw/SxZPRxrFN10/s1600-h/russell2.jpg

Me or you fubar?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

If you mean a partner in crime, I'm yer man 

(But if you want bumsex you can fuck off  )


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xVWY4ImvZIk/SHo7zRik4WI/AAAAAAAAAFw/SxZPRxrFN10/s1600-h/russell2.jpg
> 
> Me or you fubar?



Hah, fuckin brilliant - I reckon that's both of us (seriously though, I used to look exactly like that guy..)


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Hah, fuckin brilliant - I reckon that's both of us (seriously though, I used to look exactly like that guy..)



We are all Russell


----------



## Eveleivibe

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> If you mean a partner in crime, I'm yer man
> 
> (But if you want bumsex you can fuck off  )



hahahahaha LOVE this. Post of the week 

Evey


----------



## blondin

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh nearly lost my tea - not saying over what


----------



## foolsgold

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> If you mean a partner in crime, I'm yer man
> 
> (But if you want bumsex you can fuck off  )



wicked picture man


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

You keeping the beard FG?


----------



## foolsgold

whilst its cold yes and the bit of fluff on my head


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT




----------



## Sadie

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eveleivibe

Bery smart, Owen. 

Evey


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I like dressing smart just as much as I like dressing like this:


----------



## Eveleivibe

hahahaha you make me laugh. 

Evey


----------



## gardenlane




----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Pulling a silly face:


----------



## curious_24

Pull yer trousers up!


----------



## Sammy G

gardenlane said:


>



My, you weren't lying about those freckles, were you?


----------



## Eveleivibe

How'd it go, Owen?

Evey


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Yeah the surgeon said that although it was badly damaged the operation all went to plan and he was happy with the result.  Bit of a debacle with my pain meds but after some chasinng up the NHS and paying for an extra private GPs appointment  as well (expensive at £50 for 15 minutes) I collated 130 DFs and I should be able to get at least ~50 more in a few days if I need.


----------



## Eveleivibe

That's ace that the op went well n that they've given you pain relief too. Hope it heals quickly for you. 

Evey


----------



## gardenlane

Sammy G said:


> My, you weren't lying about those freckles, were you?



Nope!  Pure covered in them lol and they're just getting worse!


----------



## Sammy G

I wouldn't use the word 'worse' myself, but there you go.


----------



## gardenlane

I go on holiday to a sunny place for the first time ever in april so I'll be a massive freckle then! No face just freckle!


----------



## Sammy G

Be sure to post a pic upon your return then!


----------



## gardenlane

I will. I'm super excited!


----------



## Eveleivibe

I think freckles are cute. And red hair. In the 80s red hair was seen as a joke but I've always thought red hair gorgeous. 

Evey


----------



## p4nda

^me too. Well here's a photo of me for a limited tiem 



Spoiler: weirdness



*gone*



with my signature shirt :D


----------



## Eveleivibe

That's a lovely photo, Panda. 

Evey


----------



## Don Luigi

gardenlane said:


> I go on holiday to a sunny place for the first time ever in april so I'll be a massive freckle then! No face just freckle!



You for Spain?


----------



## Sammy G




----------



## gardenlane

Don Luigi said:


> You for Spain?



Yah!


----------



## Kota

Sammy G said:


>



Good taste.


----------



## Kota

Dark glasses so I don't get recognized, and so I don't show off my increasingly sunken eyes.


----------



## Sammy G

[Redacted]


----------



## Eveleivibe

Kota said:


> Dark glasses so I don't get recognized, and so I don't show off my increasingly sunken eyes.



Nice pic, Kota x

Evey


----------



## Eveleivibe

Latest pic. 

Evey


----------



## ColtDan

Kota said:


> Dark glasses so I don't get recognized, and so I don't show off my increasingly sunken eyes.


----------



## Don Luigi

That's such a good film and I've only seen it once. I must put it on the re-watch list.

I might post a wee picture tomorrow; I got a really shit haircut the other day and I'm going to fix it by getting it shaved for the first time ever. I think I'll be shocked at just how lumpy my head is.


----------



## gardenlane

Don Luigi said:


> That's such a good film and I've only seen it once. I must put it on the re-watch list.
> 
> I might post a wee picture tomorrow; I got a really shit haircut the other day and I'm going to fix it by getting it shaved for the first time ever. I think I'll be shocked at just how lumpy my head is.



you're shaving your head? :O this I have to see. You'll be the thuggish bad boy any day now!


----------



## Don Luigi

Yeah, I was at the barbers and I got the other doll rather than my usual one. She's cut my fringe in a  bad taper and I'm not good at remembering to get my hair cut regularly. At least this way I'll have an extra couple of weeks of growth before I need to return.

Besides, you knows I've always been a thuggish bad boy %)


----------



## gardenlane

Get a wee speaker and play your glc outloud whilst working and you'll be set for that look lmao.


----------



## Don Luigi

No - the work radio must only play BBC Radio Ulster, or BBC Radio 2 if it's Saturday.


----------



## gardenlane

I'm pretty sure I've got some wee gems that totally show off your "bad boy" charms


----------



## gardenlane

Don Luigi said:


> No - the work radio must only play BBC Radio Ulster, or BBC Radio 2 if it's Saturday.



that in your liscence agreement?  Lol


----------



## Don Luigi

Are you talking about pictures or certain tracks that make me seem reet thug when I posturing to them? You know my gangsta posturing is intimidating 



gardenlane said:


> that in your liscence agreement?  Lol




Shhh...we don't actually have a licence to play music in the shop lol.


----------



## gardenlane

Don Luigi said:


> No - the work radio must only play BBC Radio Ulster, or BBC Radio 2 if it's Saturday.



tut tut I'll be mentioning this to the authorities. Pictures!  But now that you mention it I shouldve got some vids of those postures! Such a gangsta!


----------



## Sammy G

Hungover and hollow.


----------



## Don Luigi

Went over to my sister's house after dinner and got her partner to shave my head. His #1 blade is broken so I had to get a number two. First time shaved, looking like a thug  Well, maybe, if it weren't for my lovely jumper haha.



While I was taking the picture, I also noticed that Roy was doing it wrong again: 


*NSFW*: 







He still can't figure out that you're supposed to eat it head first. He really struggles with them sometimes. I even 'brained' the wee mouse (as you can see by the bloody state of its head) in hopes that his instincts would prevail but, alas, it did not work


----------



## gardenlane

AhahahahahahahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Don Luigi

Even my wee nephew was scared. I'm going to be getting all the lunch monies.


----------



## gardenlane

You've got the cold dead stare downpat.


----------



## Don Luigi

It's because I am cold and dead inside.

''Is Don Luigi gonna have to choke a bitch?''


----------



## gardenlane

That threat got old long ago.


----------



## gardenlane

You still look slightly handsome don't worry.


----------



## BigG

[/IMG]

Fully kitted up for work (in extremely poor quality new uniforms which I'm informed are a cost cutting measure)

Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


One my ex's advice (she did fitness modelling)  I deliberately burned off nearly two stone of muscle mass believing that was the look they were going for in male fitness modeling but didn't even get a fucking look in....Perhaps cos I don't exactly fit the pretty boy facial requirements (ie. Too ugly) but it was worth a shot. Having someone take photos of you with your top off and being paid for it seemed a reasonable idea for a lucrative sideline at the time but as with most things in my life....it wasn't to be unfortunately 

Edit.....Kota your hun. What a lovely photo.

Don.....it's amazing what a short hair cut can do for making you appear quite the thug....it's always worked for me.... That an a beard.....Nothing says "don't fuck " more than a completely shaven bonce complimented by several weeks beard grown....admittedly it makes it look like you head has been put on upside down but combined with a ruthless stare it can give off quite the Charles Bronson-esq appearance and lead to the collection of more lunch money than you know what to do with. I also find that it'll cut down on the standard abuse that ambulance crews get on a Saturday night when called to pissed people outside pubs...especially when you get then on the back of the vehicle with the doors closed and it's one of the older vehicles that don't have CCTV... If you get a copper to come in the back of the vehicle with you too then all the better as most are not averse in using a little gentle persuasion to stop pissed arsehole from spitting, throwing punches at or generally assaulting paramedics in anyway theyvwere fit It's amazing how easy it is for folks to slip in the back of a moving vehicle. 


gardenlane said:


> You still look slightly handsome don't worry.




We want pics of you gardenlane.....your posts give the mental picture of a very sexy lady indeed          

Edit....managed to merge everything into a single post in order to save a lifetime ban, 12 months custodial sentence and £10,000 fine which I believe is the current sentence for a triple post these days


----------



## Sammy G

englandgz74 said:


> We want pics of you gardenlane.....your posts give the mental picture of a very sexy lady indeed



She's already posted one a few pages back, but that was just about the cringiest thing I've read outside of my own phone's outbox.


----------



## swampdragon

lol. You read my mind.. I'm so glad someone said that.


----------



## BigG

Sammy G said:


> She's already posted one a few pages back, but that was just about the cringiest thing I've read outside of my own phone's outbox.



Erm..... it was meant to be tongue in cheek Sammy, I thought you of all people would have recognised that especially due to your own "dripping in irony" tongue in cheek (hopefully anyway) posts.


----------



## ColtDan

Haha


----------



## BigG

breakcorefiend said:


> Spoiler: big image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this pic on my phone n it made me smile



What a lively pic BCF.....you're a very very lucky fella indeed. Panda seems a really lovely young lady and i wish you 110% love, happiness and good fortune for the future. If two people love one and other tge way you two guys do then the sky's the limit....sounds like you are made for one another!!!.....

All the very, very best and I mean that from the bottom of my heart.
It really does sound like you're made for one another xxx


----------



## p4nda

breakcorefiend said:


> Just found this pic on my phone n it made me smile



hehehe super stoned cuteness :D


----------



## BigG

p4nda said:


> hehehe super stoned cuteness :D



You two are such a sweet couple..... You look like you're made for eachother.....BCF is such a lucky fella. I with you 110% happiness and just a touch of good luck which is necessary in all relationships and I hope and prey that everyone of your hopes and dreams for the future come to life and fruition..... You both deserve it an I'm sure you will get everything sorted you dream of...    ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## BigG

breakcorefiend said:


> Whoa thanks for that englandgz! seriously man, means a lot!
> 
> we are very lucky to have found eachother, the only obstacle is distance but it wont be forever, and yea it really does feel like we are made for eachother, never been happier seriously!
> 
> anyway thanks a lot man!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe yea, that was a fun day


You're welcome buddy. I really meant it....every word. You're both such lucky people and as I say it seems made for each other.... Its so lovey to see and so heartwarming to read.

You guys will get there I'm absolutely sure of it....     xxxx


----------



## Sammy G

englandgz74 said:


> Erm..... it was meant to be tongue in cheek Sammy, I thought you of all people would have recognised that especially due to your own "dripping in irony" tongue in cheek (hopefully anyway) posts.



Were the pics 'ironic' too? :D


----------



## ColtDan

This is for you sammy. glare long and hard at this affectionate cringe


----------



## Sammy G

Urgh! 

Oh, sorry, was that irony? 



swampdragon said:


> lol. You read my mind.. I'm so glad someone said that.



My pleasure. 

EDIT: Show us a pic, eh?


----------



## p4nda

englandgz74 said:


> You're welcome buddy. I really meant it....every word. You're both such lucky people and as I say it seems made for each other.... Its so lovey to see and so heartwarming to read.
> 
> You guys will get there I'm absolutely sure of it....     xxxx



hehe thanks buddy, we sure are  hugs, hope you're doing well man, you sound emotional x


----------



## BigG

Sammy G said:


> Were the pics 'ironic' too? :D





Erm......no.....why?... Was your's?


----------



## Sammy G

Kepp digging, england. 

EDIT:


----------



## swampdragon

Pahaha.



Sammy G said:


> EDIT: Show us a pic, eh?


Who, me? Nooo. Besides, you know what I look like anyway.


----------



## BigG

p4nda said:


> hehe thanks buddy, we sure are  hugs, hope you're doing well man, you sound emotional x



Aww you're welcome Panda..... I've always liked you and BCF and hence wish you both so much happiness as you guys deserve it...

As for me, I'm really suffering. I've got such a lot on my plate ATM that it's more than I can deal with only own. Since my mom died a few years back I've got no family left to fall back on for support at times like these and it's just really tough, batteling it all on my own. God it's just too much sometimes man. I guess all I can do is battle on and trying best. At the end of this week I should have a clearer indication of what direction my plans will need to take...

It's tye psychological pressure that's hurting my mental state so much TBH....but battle on and don't ever give up....that's always been my motor...

Thank you for the support and kind words though everyone it is so much appreciated.... Thank you all


----------



## Sammy G

swampdragon said:


> Pahaha.
> 
> 
> Who, me? Nooo. Besides, you know what I look like anyway.



I know I have!

But what about those who may have read your posts and built 'a mental picture of a very sexy lady indeed'? Huh?


----------



## swampdragon

Hah. Then I don't plan on shattering their illusions..


----------



## Sammy G

Oh, shush, you!


----------



## p4nda

You two are just plain rude now. Shut up and post your own photos douche-bags


----------



## Sammy G

I did. One page back.

Besides, we do what we want, right?


----------



## breakcorefiend

englandgz74 said:


> Aww you're welcome Panda..... I've always liked you and BCF and hence wish you both so much happiness as you guys deserve it...
> 
> As for me, I'm really suffering. I've got such a lot on my plate ATM that it's more than I can deal with only own. Since my mom died a few years back I've got no family left to fall back on for support at times like these and it's just really tough, batteling it all on my own. God it's just too much sometimes man. I guess all I can do is battle on and trying best. At the end of this week I should have a clearer indication of what direction my plans will need to take...
> 
> It's tye psychological pressure that's hurting my mental state so much TBH....but battle on and don't ever give up....that's always been my motor...
> 
> Thank you for the support and kind words though everyone it is so much appreciated.... Thank you all



man that sounds like a shit time alright, i read u were having a difficult time at work but didn't wanna pry, as shit as it seems you seem to have a handle on it and are able to see the bigger picture so props for that, as bad as it seems now things do get better!


----------



## gardenlane

.....errrrm thanks? Totally sexy...  yeah.


----------



## gardenlane

[QUOTE=englandgz74;1293557


We want pics of you gardenlane.....your posts give the mental picture of a very sexy lady indeed          


Thanks. Ignore the rude butts!


----------



## Ceres

This is a pic of me taken earlier today 


*NSFW*:


----------



## BigG

Looking good bro....


----------



## BigG

gardenlane said:


> englandgz74;1293557
> 
> 
> We want pics of you gardenlane.....your posts give the mental picture of a very sexy lady indeed <3 :) <3 :) <3 :) <3 :) <3 :)
> 
> 
> Thanks. Ignore the rude butts![/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries hun.
> 
> And I do ignore them... Some folk just aren't worth getting into a back and forth with and some just don't get tongue in cheek.
> 
> But having said that I think I may sign off all my posts with alternating hearts and smileys from now one since it seems to upset some people enough to find it worthy of commenting on
> 
> :
Click to expand...


----------



## gardenlane

:O so I'm not sexy? Oh no. ( I kid I kid) and they were just kidding too! We're all just silly buggers! Let's not start I war over little ole queenly me


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

The pics never showed for me anyway  ( conspiracy, cliques, intrigue, etc)


----------



## p4nda

gardenlane said:


> :O so I'm not sexy? Oh no. ( I kid I kid) and they were just kidding too! We're all just silly buggers! Let's not start I war over little ole queenly me



show us your freckles, i didn't see!


----------



## Sammy G

englandgz74 said:


> And I do ignore them... Some folk just aren't worth getting into a back and forth with and some just don't get tongue in cheek.



Now that's irony.

Lighten up, will you? This is EADD. Everybody gets the same treatment. I am no exception, as this thread attests. Don't take it too seriously.


----------



## BigG

Aye your probably right actually Sammy.

I'm going through a cunt of a time ATM and my nerves are frayed to breaking point...

As usual no offence intended to you or anyone else 

         

(Couldn't resist that last bit....I would make it my regular signature but it's too much of a fuck on to type out )


----------



## BigG

Kind of ruined the lovely scenery in the background in my attempt to cut out my workmates but this was taken at a rather large incident at the lakes (ulswater IIRC). The drama was over by this point so had a few minutes  to take some pics of the breathtaking scenery (this was the spot where Donald Cambell launched his record breaking water speed run in 1950something).

There are some extremely tight roads leading out of this place which were not fun at all to maneuver an 8.5foot wide 5.5 tonne ambulance through at 60mph in a 30mph zone.


----------



## gardenlane

Just from the tanning thing so more freckles no tan P4nda!


----------



## p4nda

gardenlane said:


> Just from the tanning thing so more freckles no tan P4nda!



There is no picture :c


----------



## gardenlane

I don't know how to do it properly obviously  I see a little blue question mark lol


----------



## BigG

Not sure if it's just me but I can't see any image at all..

Are u using the BB codes?

Have you tried downloading you pics to imgur?...

It gives you the correct BB format to use and you just cut and paste from there


----------



## foolsgold

Ceres said:


> This is a pic of me taken earlier today
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



posser lmao you look cool as fuck man


----------



## BigG

gardenlane said:


> I don't know how to do it properly obviously  I see a little blue question mark lol



www.imgur.com

When you upload your pic it gives you a choice of different formats...you just cut and past the BB code one and then paste it into the little image box when you make your post on BL and Bob's your father's brother.... So to speak.


----------



## Sammy G

I saw it...

Quote the post and you'll get the link, copy it, and there you go.


----------



## foolsgold

englandgz74 said:


> Kind of ruined the lovely scenery in the background in my attempt to cut out my workmates but this was taken at a rather large incident at the lakes (ulswater IIRC). The drama was over by this point so had a few minutes  to take some pics of the breathtaking scenery (this was the spot where Donald Cambell launched his record breaking water speed run in 1950something).
> 
> There are some extremely tight roads leading out of this place which were not fun at all to maneuver an 8.5foot wide 5.5 tonne ambulance through at 60mph in a 30mph zone.



its cool now knowing what you look like when we talk


----------



## gardenlane

Imgur and my wifi aren't being buddies lol


----------



## Sammy G

Nice scarf, btw.


----------



## BigG

foolsgold said:


> its cool now knowing what you look like when we talk



Yeah at work...but me gym photos are my favourite


----------



## BigG

[/IMG]


----------



## gardenlane

Sammy G said:


> Nice scarf, btw.



Thanks!  I probably stole it from someone!


----------



## foolsgold

englandgz74 said:


> [/IMG]



you big bugger lol


----------



## Sammy G

gardenlane said:


> Thanks!  I probably stole it from someone!



And used those huge doe eyes to get away with it?

I've been guilty of the same. Don't worry


----------



## BigG

[/IMG]

I took the liberty of fixing it for you..(you can just delete it if you didn't want it fixed) 

EDIT...I meant just tell me and I'll delete it..Obviously you won't be able to cos it's my post but u know what I mean


----------



## gardenlane

Sammy G said:


> And used those huge doe eyes to get away with it?
> 
> I've been guilty of the same. Don't worry



I get away with nothing. Guilt is written all over my face!


----------



## Sammy G

Yeah, yeah. Look like a real criminal, sure you do.


----------



## gardenlane

I totally do. I'm not bambi! 

I've ugraded the innocent look for my holiday. Red heart shaped sunglasses.  Gonna play lolita for the locals.


----------



## foolsgold

englandgz74 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> I took the liberty of fixing it for you..(you can just delete it if you didn't want it fixed)
> 
> EDIT...I meant just tell me and I'll delete it..Obviously you won't be able to cos it's my post but u know what I mean



lol i thought you just had a sex change or something mate lol


----------



## BigG

No mate that's just my alter ego for weekends and special occasions


----------



## Sammy G

gardenlane said:


> I totally do. I'm not bambi!
> 
> I've ugraded the innocent look for my holiday. Red heart shaped sunglasses.  Gonna play lolita for the locals.



Nice. :D

I use my Bambi eyes just after I've said something questionable. They've saved me a lot of slaps in the face.


----------



## Shambles

Sammy G said:


> Yeah, yeah. Look like a real criminal, sure you do.



She seems to be an associate of Don Luigi who is - without doubt - the shadiest looking mofo in all the BLand since getting his haircut so I'd suggest we should be afraid. We should be very afraid 

I actually tried to hand over my wallet and phone to the monitor when I clicked on Don's pic 8(


----------



## foolsgold

englandgz74 said:


> No mate that's just my alter ego for weekends and special occasions



lol


----------



## Sammy G

Aye, it put the fear o' God into me too.


----------



## gardenlane

He's the thugliest thug ever. No joke. You should see his rap moves they are something else! I am not scared of him though :D


----------



## BigG

Shambles said:


> She seems to be an associate of Don Luigi who is - without doubt - the shadiest looking mofo in all the BLand since getting his haircut so I'd suggest we should be afraid. We should be very afraid
> 
> I actually tried to hand over my wallet and phone to the monitor when I clicked on Don's pic 8(



Plus is you checkout the WW2 thread Don has a rather indepth knowledge of firearms.... A little two indepth for my liking.

I'm mean so do I but everyone knows I am lover not a fighter


----------



## ColtDan

englandgz74 said:


> Kind of ruined the lovely scenery in the background in my attempt to cut out my workmates but this was taken at a rather large incident at the lakes (ulswater IIRC). The drama was over by this point so had a few minutes  to take some pics of the breathtaking scenery (this was the spot where Donald Cambell launched his record breaking water speed run in 1950something).
> 
> There are some extremely tight roads leading out of this place which were not fun at all to maneuver an 8.5foot wide 5.5 tonne ambulance through at 60mph in a 30mph zone.



Walter white


----------



## BigG

ColtDan said:


> Walter white



Don't get it Dan???

Don't think there are that many meth labs in Ulswater (AFAIK)


----------



## Don Luigi

Main character from 'Breaking Bad'


----------



## breakcorefiend

englandgz74 said:


> Don't get it Dan???
> 
> Don't think there are that many meth labs in Ulswater (AFAIK)



breaking bad ref, u have a similiarity to the main character.. not much mind u.. just the bald head n glasses tbh lol


----------



## Shambles

gardenlane said:


> I am not scared of him though :D



_Folie a deux_ or moll? I cannot decide. Either way that Don character is fekkin scary as shit. He looks like he would cut me. Looks like he would cut my face 

You may or may not be and innocent victim simply caught up in the overwhelming evil that is Don... but you may not so you's getting double   just in case 



englandgz74 said:


> Plus is you checkout the WW2 thread Don has a rather indepth knowledge of firearms.... A little two indepth for my liking.
> 
> I'm mean so do I but everyone knows I am lover not a fighter



I agree. Got he's the face of a stone cold killer and no mistake


----------



## Don Luigi

I will end every one of you.

Waits for Sammy to expose the possible sexual innu_end_o...


----------



## BigG

breakcorefiend said:


> breaking bad ref, u have a similiarity to the main character.. not much mind u.. just the bald head n glasses tbh lol








Plus my penchant for cooking high quality crystal meth and eliminating my rivals one at a time (and dissolving bodies in bath tubs......without much success I might add )


----------



## breakcorefiend

englandgz74 said:


> Plus my penchant for cooking high quality crystal meth and eliminating my rivals one at a time (and dissolving bodies in bath tubs......without much success I might add )



In that pic u look more like a younger version of mike ehrmantraut, sauls henchman,


----------



## p4nda

You two could be twins, but the Walters head is way more oval than yours  i guess so 

anyway ms. gardenlane is really pretty, freckles look cute on you


----------



## BigG

Yeah true....I'll find a pic with me glasses on see if it's more Walter White-esq....

Either way I look a dodgy cunt who has a habit of scaring children and old people.... (which in my job is a considerable disadvantage)


----------



## gardenlane

p4nda said:


> anyway ms. gardenlane is really pretty, freckles look cute on you



thank you ♥


----------



## foolsgold

englandgz74 said:


> Plus my penchant for cooking high quality crystal meth and eliminating my rivals one at a time (and dissolving bodies in bath tubs......without much success I might add )



for fuck sake man lol


----------



## Don Luigi

Mate, you really need to wipe the vaseline from your lens.

I feel like I'm spying on you through your bathroom window haha.


----------



## BigG

Don Luigi said:


> Main character from 'Breaking Bad'








[/IMG]


----------



## foolsgold




----------



## Sammy G

Don Luigi said:


> I will end every one of you.
> 
> Waits for Sammy to expose the possible sexual innu_end_o...



Me? Nah!


----------



## BigG

Don Luigi said:


> Mate, you really need to wipe the vaseline from your lens.
> 
> I feel like I'm spying on you through your bathroom window haha.



Nah its just the mirror was manky Don....

BTW....I hope you're not spying on me through the bathroom window....if I see any of those red-dot laser sight thingies hovering over my heart I'll know all those rumours about you are true


----------



## Don Luigi

Fuck the lasers. I'm not that hi-tech. I'm such a Luddite that I do walk-bys instead of drive-bys. You'll hear my hardon tapping the window before you see me.

FG - Where's Mr. Kitty tonight? Did you trade him into CEX for beer money? 

EDIT: Fixed


----------



## BigG

foolsgold said:


>



Doesn't look in the least bit sinister that one mate....

All you need is a scythe and a bony finger and you could be the grim reaper himself


----------



## Shambles

For all those that wondered who came to call when even the Grim Reaper himself was too late...


----------



## Don Luigi

Haha.

I bet Samael checks under his bed for FG before he goes to sleep.


----------



## foolsgold

don luigi said:


> fuck the lasers. I'm not that hi-tech. I'm such a luddite that i do walk-bys instead of drive-bys. You'll hear my hardon tapping the window before you see me.
> 
> Fg - where's mr. Kitty tonight? Did you trade him into cex for beer money?
> 
> edit: Fixed



lmfao cheeky sod he downstairs tonight


----------



## BigG

Remember that family guy episode with Peter and death where death breaks his ankle and Peter has to take over from him until he's better? 

Well...you get where I'm going with this


----------



## foolsgold

englandgz74 said:


> Doesn't look in the least bit sinister that one mate....
> 
> All you need is a scythe and a bony finger and you could be the grim reaper himself


----------



## Don Luigi

englandgz74 said:


> Remember that family guy episode with Peter and death where death breaks his ankle and Peter has to take over from him until he's better?
> 
> Well...you get where I'm going with this



It won't be long until that's a cutaway skit within a new Family Guy episode :D

It'll involve a time machine in some way.


----------



## BigG

foolsgold said:


>




That's a cool pic mate.. 

That would be a good tattoo actually...


----------



## Shambles

Tbh, I tend to see FG as the Pratchett version of Death. Probably a bit scary if he really does come for you but mostly a damnably pleasant chap who you could have a pleasing chinwag with over a pot of good tea and a crumpet or two.


----------



## BigG

Shambles said:


> Tbh, I tend to see FG as the Pratchett version of Death. Probably a bit scary if he really does come for you but mostly a damnably pleasant chap who you could have a pleasing chinwag with over a pot of good tea and a crumpet or two.



Not unlike the version of Death from Family Guy....the sort of bloke you could share a beer with and have a reasonably friendly discussion with as to whether he planned to make you shuffle of these mortal coils right this instance or if it could be up for discussion...

Also not unlike the grim reaper from Bill & Ted's fantastic journey....who could be up for a game of twister or something....you know like best out of three type of thing


----------



## Don Luigi

To me, it's amazing to think of how terrified some people were of that portrayal. The first Dracula, I can maybe understand.

EDIT: Meant to be in response to Shammy's post below (formerly above), before he got out his editing wand.

Crazy Swedes.


----------



## Shambles




----------



## BigG

I know it sounds like bollocks but I've spoken to a few nurses and paramedics who've said that people have mentioned seeing "death" (as in the reaper) just before passing away. 

Although one of the textbook symptoms of an MI is described as "a sense of impending doom"

The brain is obviously capable of playing all sorts of tricks on us especially at such a traumatic time but still seems a bit spooky.

One thing I hate though is when you get an elderly person in the back of the ambulance and they tell you they feel really awful and when you ask them to describe what they mean the often say "it feels like I'm dying son".... Cos 9 times out of 10.......they do.


----------



## Don Luigi

Well, that was completely heart-breaking


----------



## BigG

Was it?.. Aww sorry it wasn't meant to be...

I forget sometimes that I'm now a bit hardened to these things and not everyone else is......When you're around stuff like that all the time you tend to look at it in a slightly different way I suppose.

I remember just last week an old lady when asked by my mate how she felt replied "I feel like I'm dieing" and I just thought......oh for fuck sake don't say that and my mate looked at me and just shook his head as if to say oh for fuck sake don't day that as he knew what I was thinking....

But yeah it's amazing how many people seem to be able to sense their own demise....

Edit.....I'm on about old people here though....lots of youngsters say the exact same thing and most of the time they're just pissed...


----------



## foolsgold

Shambles said:


> Tbh, I tend to see FG as the Pratchett version of Death. Probably a bit scary if he really does come for you but mostly a damnably pleasant chap who you could have a pleasing chinwag with over a pot of good tea and a crumpet or two.





englandgz74 said:


> Not unlike the version of Death from Family Guy....the sort of bloke you could share a beer with and have a reasonably friendly discussion with as to whether he planned to make you shuffle of these mortal coils right this instance or if it could be up for discussion...
> 
> Also not unlike the grim reaper from Bill & Ted's fantastic journey....who could be up for a game of twister or something....you know like best out of three type of thing





Don Luigi said:


> To me, it's amazing to think of how terrified some people were of that portrayal. The first Dracula, I can maybe understand.



thank you  ive just got a very gothic side to me and yeah engalndz i would much prefer drink and drugs to violence


----------



## Don Luigi

englandgz74 said:


> Was it?.. Aww sorry it wasn't meant to be...
> 
> I forget sometimes that I'm now a bit hardened to these things and not everyone else is......When you're around stuff like that all the time you tend to look at it in a slightly different way I suppose.
> 
> I remember just last week an old lady when asked by my mate how she felt replied "I feel like I'm dieing" and I just thought......oh for fuck sake don't say that and my mate looked at me and just shook his head as if to say oh for fuck sake don't day that as he knew what I was thinking....
> 
> But yeah it's amazing how many people seem to be able to sense their own demise....
> 
> Edit.....I'm on about old people here though....lots of youngsters say the exact same thing and most of the time they're just pissed...


There has only been two times I thought I was dying. Once was just the result of mdpv paranoia. The other was when I was a bit reckless with a drug combination and I'm almost convinced that I may have died. My breathing reflex seemed to have left me and I had to consciously make myself breathe. It was like a feeling of slowly 'shutting down'. I'm sure I was nowhere near to dying as I just rode it out and didn't even go to hospital.

It's such a weird thing to think about. I've read a lot of accounts of near death experiences and, although I don't believe they were genuine supernatural experiences and that many are fabricated for book sales etc, it still scares the shite out of me! I'm not scared of dying, per se, but I'm scared of the uncertainty of death.

At least my mortal misery is a certainty


----------



## BigG

Don Luigi said:


> There has only been two times I thought I was dying. Once was just the result of mdpv paranoia. The other was when I was a bit reckless with a drug combination and I'm almost convinced that I may have died. My breathing reflex seemed to have left me and I had to consciously make myself breathe. It was like a feeling of slowly 'shutting down'. I'm sure I was nowhere near to dying as I just rode it out and didn't even go to hospital.
> 
> It's such a weird thing to think about. I've read a lot of accounts of near death experiences and, although I don't believe they were genuine supernatural experiences and that many are fabricated for book sales etc, it still scares the shite out of me!



A couple of years back when I was on fentanyl patches. I put my new patches on and stupidly forgot to take the old ones off....then had a hot bath (which is probably the stupidest thing in the world to do on fent patches unless you're actually looking to kill yourself as the heat can lead to dose dumping).. Anyway I got out the bath and my breathing became more and more laboured and I couldn't stay awake.... I knew I could be in trouble but didn't want to call an ambulance since there was a good chance I'd know the crew and my flat was a mess (yeah clever thinking I know)....I thought id just take the patches off and ride it out but then started to panic which made the breathing worse so I bit the bullet and got a taxi to a&e...by this time things had calmed down a bit and my O2 sats and ECG were fine but for a minute there I genuinely thought it was checking out time... 

I came off fent patches not long after that... The number of variables that can lead to accidental overdose with those things is huge. Even if you take as directed and don't abuse them, you just have to make a couple of slip ups and your fucked. If your unfortunate to have a 100mcg patch dose dump on you then that's around 16mg of fentanyl (1600mg IV morphine equivalent) at once and it's pretty much goodnight and godbless if that happens....


----------



## Shambles

AFAIK, Don, people were never terrified of that portrayal as Bergman is about existential horrors not supernatural ones. The fear - if any exists and it probably never did in any of his films as they are so self-consciously "arty" (to use a very loose term) - comes from the entire concept of death that creeps and flows murkily over the entire film. It's not meant to be a horror film. Psycholgical innit


----------



## Shambles

As for NDEs, I've OD'd a couple times on smack and - frankly - it's overwhelming bliss then straight to black. Obviously the substance invovled is known for euphoria but that black is pretty fukkin BLACK I can assure you. Much like a very deep sleep. Or - as Mark Twain points out - like the time before one is born. Just non-existence is all. The terrifying part is if there is some form of existence and you somehow failed to live up to whatever arbitrary mark that particular version specified. Despite what many pop culture documentaries and bestsellers portray, there is zero - absolutely zero - evidence of any version of life after death beyond the purely anecdotal. And more than half of that is disproved if investigated. The rest is most likely wishful thinking and confabulation. Or at least we best hope it is.


----------



## Don Luigi

I don't believe (hope) there is any sort of conscious realm after death. Especially one where there is any form of judgement. It is a scary thought indeed, but not one that should dictate to your mind during life. Psychedelics have made me rather pantheist which has really removed any notion in my head of a conscious afterlife, just like I don't believe in any conscious deities. 

And as you say - time and time again these spectacular NDEs where people encounter God/Satan, Heaven/Hell have been disproved and recently I read about a paralyzed boy who admitted that his best-selling book based on his NDE was a hoax. It was so apt that the boy's surname is Malarkey.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-experience-six-year-old-admits-thing-up.html


----------



## Shambles

A tragic, tawdry and above all familiar tale sadly, Don. I have a general fascination with this whole subject but it seems the more you dig into it the more it turns out to be scams and bullshit. Some of it perhaps well-meaning but still ultimately knowlingly false.

Combine with the genuine scientific studies of NDEs and it's kinda hard to really put much faith in even as a wannabe believer tbh.


----------



## BigG

I would love for there to be something after death (especially after one has just lost a loved one.....the thought that you will one day be reunited with them is a huge comfort)...  But....the evidence seems to suggest that the actual process is simply like the turning off of a light switch. Once the switch is off, it's off and what's more it has no knowledge of ever being on.

This is mind boggling if you think about it. If when you die your conscious mind simply switches off then you will have no mind to realise that it has.been switched off......you will simply cease to be and your conscious mind will just no longer exist.

You won't be able to even realise you're dead.... It's a horrible thought.

The one glimmer of hope.is that are.understanding of what consciousness and "the mind" actually is is pretty vague and there is still the remote possibility that the concious mind will live on after the body dies....we still don't really know what "life" is and what differentiates us from a pile of the chemical elements that make us up just piled into a bucket...why do we have this think called life and consciousness.... Are understanding is so vague that we can't discount the thought of our consciousness living on.....

I doubt if it does that it has anything at all to do with any of the organised religions though....no offence to anyone but to me religion is a bunch of fairy stories for gullible people.... 

Apologies for all the typos / autocorrects....I'm tired and I need my bed.

Goodnight good folk


----------



## Shambles

englandgz74 said:


> I would love for there to be something after death (especially after one has just lost a loved one.....the thought that you will one day be reunited with them is a huge comfort)...  But...



... what if that specifci version of an afterlife is not the "real one"? What if it's one of those cold and empty ones like the Ancient Greek vision of Hades? Or what if it's the Roman or Egyptian where all is based on status in life and ritual in death and tough shit if you fail cos you are but a pauper? There are literally hundreds if not thousands of versions of the Christian afterlife spoken about and then there are the other Abrahamic faiths which are essentially variations on a theme. Then there are sundry versions of reincarnation. Also such concepts as pantheism, ancestor worship and so on.

None of these are overly compatible so ya kinda have to take yer pick of which one you don't believe in to then hope you're wrong. Seems a fuckabout to me given all are equally possible and equally likely.



> You won't be able to even realise you're dead.... It's a horrible thought.



Honestly? Unless it's one of those uberafterlives that seems the best possible outcome.


----------



## BigG

Woke up.again.....still having those fucking nightmares about that incident several months back that I am told u about.....don't know why that particular one is haunting me so badly....

Re afterlife...man I just don't know. The thought of it just switching off and our existence here just being utter cosmic chance and totally pointless is hard to take.

If u think about the infinite nature of the universe, all the amazingly unprobable scenarios that go towards making life seem like one giant bowl of chance.... I mean if the universe is truly infinite then the condition are bound to have just fell into place on one of the many earth like planets...

A good analogy is the one where you have an infinite number of monkeys banging away at and infinite number of typewriters randomly and one will eventually come up with the works of Shakespeare..... 

I would so hope that when I die I would be reunited with my mum, brother annually other relatives that have passed away. I'd so love that to be truthful...... I really would.  Simply cos I miss them so very, very much  

RIP mam...


----------



## One Thousand Words

Winter is coming.......


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

^

Hello Narcissus, didn't anyone warn you of all people to stay away from the water's edge?



Shambles said:


> Honestly? Unless it's one of those uberafterlives that seems the best possible outcome.



This.


----------



## Vurtual

When i want to believe in an afterlife i just go for the einstein view of time that all moments exist together eternally - you still exist in all those moments (along with all your loved ones) - it just means that you need to make the most of the moments as they pass as they'll stay that way forever (sort of ends up like nietchze's eternal recurrence in effect) - in this view the problem with the word afterlife is the after bit - just call it life and you're already here/now, forever (man)


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Beautiful...


----------



## koneko

Busty your wummin has her noise pierced does she not? Ask her how she deals with the snotter on the go and partying please? Discreet cotton bud, lil finger nail ????


----------



## Eveleivibe

Snotter????

Evey


----------



## koneko

Eveyvibe said:


> Snotter????
> 
> Evey



That phlephmmy sticky yucky stuff that comes out of your nose - a) when you blow your nose. b) your nose drips, kinda runny....c) you get the picture?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Yes but whats that got to do with your piercing?  

Evey


----------



## One Thousand Words

kate said:


> Busty your wummin has her noise pierced does she not? Ask her how she deals with the snotter on the go and partying please? Discreet cotton bud, lil finger nail ????



It's not really her bag so not a concern any more. Someone needs to drive me home


----------



## Ceres

me earlier


----------



## koneko

Eveyvibe said:


> Yes but whats that got to do with your piercing?
> 
> Evey



How do you keep it clean / hygienic  discreetly on a daily basis from , general sniffles to snorting powdered drugs and other facial disgusting (ie bukkake) thingamajigs 

I'm just looking for advice on how others deal with theirs in similar situations!


----------



## Eveleivibe

Awh I get ya. Soz was having a spaz moment. I'll ask my friend she had a piercing. 

Evey


----------



## Don Luigi

Ceres said:


> me earlier



Is that hash oil that you're vaping.

I also can't tell from the gif whether you have a moustache or not.


----------



## gardenlane

Eveyvibe said:


> Yes but whats that got to do with your piercing?
> 
> Evey



it's a nose stud secret


----------



## Ceres

me yesterday


----------



## Eveleivibe

I asked my kid's half brother's mam shes got lots of piercings lol she might not be on Facebook at mo as shes not replied. 

Lol gardenlane, that was ace. 

Evey


----------



## Don Luigi

*Ceres* - I'd love to see what's in your bag or pockets. This picture makes me bet that it's amazing :D


----------



## Ceres

Hahaha ok, contents of my pockets for the average trip down the shops :


----------



## Don Luigi

Not too dissimilar to mine. 

Mine is more skeng and less leng though.


----------



## Eveleivibe

My friend bathes her nose piercing twice a day, using salt water she said. 

Evey


----------



## koneko

Eveyvibe said:


> My friend bathes her nose piercing twice a day, using salt water she said.
> 
> Evey



Thank you Evey for going to all that bother for me - it is greatly appreciated . By the sound of it I'm doing the right thing and finding my way with my new extra hole in me nose! Now I need patience for the healing and to keep everything clean as I've been doing. I'm also adding a drop of tree tea oil. To bide my time I will scout for some special lovely jewellery for it, save up and treat myself 

Cheers missus %) x(hugs)x


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Liza had a nose piercing, which I loved, for many years. Then the fucker fell out, she lost it, and we were too far from home/another nose piercer for her to replace it. I miss her nose piercing. And her ankle bracelet, which was dead sexy and I keep forgetting to replace.


----------



## koneko

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Liza had a nose piercing, which I loved, for many years. Then the fucker fell out, she lost it, and we were too far from home/another nose piercer for her to replace it. I miss her nose piercing. And her ankle bracelet, which was dead sexy and I keep forgetting to replace.



I went mad 3 weeks ago and got my first nose piercing and my lobes re-peiced as they'd close up. Apparently patience and hygiene is the trick. Whilst you were away up a Java hill or whatnot I had a formal gala evening where I wore a sari - nae pics cause I looked too fat faced (like blondie on her drunk old phase) and it was a political thing so no go on drug board. So I say to the 1 legged piercer  - have you anything in purple to go with my purple sari and going-for-grey / blonde hair (another story....) and he's like aye - so I'm stuck with a lovely amethyst jewel screw stud (fnar fnar) for 2 months. First world problems eh 8)

It's beautiful, but needs more attention than Felix :D

Ankle braclets oh yes please, buy for us both! Begging!!!!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

That's the trouble with being a Lothario, it costs you twice (three, four) times as much.

PS I'm not a Lothario. I just, erm, fancy some women. Sometimes. This has got me in a lot of trouble both recently and in the past so Imma shut up now.


----------



## koneko

StoneHappyMonday said:


> That's the trouble with being a Lothario, it costs you twice (three, four) times as much.
> 
> PS I'm not a Lothario. I just, erm, fancy some women. Sometimes. This has got me in a lot of trouble both recently and in the past so Imma shut up now.



But I'd help Mrs SHM look after you in your old age, we could support each other and share the care :D Think of the bed baths man, never mind the coconut and essential oils massages 

Gimme gimme gimmme %)


----------



## Don Luigi

kate said:


> Ankle braclets oh yes please, buy for us both! Begging!!!!



Ankle bracelets are class. Not as class as toe rings though.


----------



## gardenlane

We sell anklets  I'll buy everyone one! Sure we have small enough rings too!

My corset for corset training arriver but no one answered the door


----------



## Don Luigi

No, it's big rings that are required.

I only like hobbits.


----------



## gardenlane

Don Luigi said:


> No, it's big rings that are required.
> 
> I only like hobbits.



No surprises there.


----------



## koneko

gardenlane said:


> We sell anklets  I'll buy everyone one! Sure we have small enough rings too!
> 
> My corset for corset training arriver but no one answered the door



Pics?

Does anyone buy / sell on Etsy...that's where the art, individual and unique handmade / hand crafted is to be found.


----------



## gardenlane

I love etsy. I buy my fabric for my ribbons there sometimes! 

I can pm you the site? Of my company.


----------



## gardenlane

I think my toes would look too fat with a toe ring. Gonna experiment with the rings tomorrow  hahaha


----------



## koneko

gardenlane said:


> I love etsy. I buy my fabric for my ribbons there sometimes!
> 
> I can pm you the site? Of my company.



Please do Ms Lane, thank you.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

What is etsy? Sounds like I need to know. Someone inform/PM me. Kthx.


----------



## koneko

StoneHappyMonday said:


> What is etsy? Sounds like I need to know. Someone inform/PM me. Kthx.



There you go my darling - that's where you'll get us our ankle bracelts and I'll buy my new nose thing. I will also be selling some of my own crafts n' arts there sometime soon 

https://www.etsy.com/uk/


----------



## Erikmen

Good person. Honest looking. The kind of person you wouldn't in a million years suspect I would have used drugs, for example

I also smile. People like that about me. Discreet and agreeable  have a certain humbleness.

Handsome. Sweet eyes (every one says that), all together but mostly because I have a good heart, great smile, so they tell me. Look calm, although I m not..

I'm also normally very polite. Truthful..


----------



## blondin

I dont believe consciousness resides in the brain - is one brain cell consicous ?, two?, 100? 10000? - I think that we use the body as a vessel which after all completely changes every seven years due to cell regeneration so your a different 'person' every seven years. Matter can not be created or destroyed so our bodies turn in to another form of matter and our consciouness goes on to another plane of existence (of which there are infinite ones).
I remember one particularly strong and insightful trip where it became clear that everything is connected from a grain of sand to a mountain to a man and that connection never changes where ever 'you' reside.
Sorry this is something I should spend alot more time and words to explain but this is probably not the right place to do it : )

Oh and talking of black - one of my closest i came to dieing was when i od'd and I had the black tunnel effect closing in around me and I knew if it went past the pinprick of light i could see i would die - I fought hard as hell and managed to keep the light  - it was a truely phychic battle that for me lasted hours but in fact was only 2-3 minutes long.


----------



## p4nda

Hehe talking about piercings, i had abunch when i was young and wild  



Spoiler: notanymore



*gones*



i also got my nipple pierced once but that was a mistake haha  hehe and plenty of hair colors, i might show you all the hair colors i had once haha %)


----------



## HouseFever

blondin said:


> I dont believe consciousness resides in the brain - is one brain cell consicous ?, two?, 100? 10000? - I think that we use the body as a vessel which after all completely changes every seven years due to cell regeneration



This is a myth, certain cell types have certain life spans, EG , white every coupe of months i think.


----------



## blondin

My missis had 3 labial, a clitoral and both nipples pierced...then we had kids : (


----------



## Erikmen

blondin said:


> I dont believe consciousness resides in the brain - is one brain cell consicous ?, two?, 100? 10000? - I think that we use the body as a vessel which after all completely changes every seven years due to cell regeneration so your a different 'person' every seven years. Matter can not be created or destroyed so our bodies turn in to another form of matter and our consciouness goes on to another plane of existence (of which there are infinite ones).
> I remember one particularly strong and insightful trip where it became clear that everything is connected from a grain of sand to a mountain to a man and that connection never changes where ever 'you' reside.
> Sorry this is something I should spend alot more time and words to explain but this is probably not the right place to do it : )
> 
> Oh and talking of black - one of my closest i came to dieing was when i od'd and I had the black tunnel effect closing in around me and I knew if it went past the pinprick of light i could see i would die - I fought hard as hell and managed to keep the light  - it was a truely phychic battle that for me lasted hours but in fact was only 2-3 minutes long.



Very interesting. The 2-3 minutes worth a lot of hours too. I relate with this very much. From sand to mountains..


----------



## p4nda

blondin said:


> My missis had 3 labial, a clitoral and both nipples pierced...then we had kids : (



That's awesome  yeah kids, i can't have a (visible) piercing now, work restricted.


----------



## Vurtual

blondin said:


> I dont believe consciousness resides in the brain - is one brain cell consicous ?, two?, 100? 10000? - I think that we use the body as a vessel which after all completely changes every seven years due to cell regeneration so your a different 'person' every seven years. Matter can not be created or destroyed so our bodies turn in to another form of matter and our consciouness goes on to another plane of existence (of which there are infinite ones).
> I remember one particularly strong and insightful trip where it became clear that everything is connected from a grain of sand to a mountain to a man and that connection never changes where ever 'you' reside.
> Sorry this is something I should spend alot more time and words to explain but this is probably not the right place to do it : )
> 
> Oh and talking of black - one of my closest i came to dieing was when i od'd and I had the black tunnel effect closing in around me and I knew if it went past the pinprick of light i could see i would die - I fought hard as hell and managed to keep the light  - it was a truely phychic battle that for me lasted hours but in fact was only 2-3 minutes long.



What if a cell is conscious in a simple way (in that it chemically senses its environment and reacts to it, or 'decides') and that our consciousness is an emergent property of trillions of those cells acting together - the same way that ants in an ant colony individually follow a few simple chemical rules with no central control and yet when enough do this at once complex behaviours 'emerge' and they become a 'superorganism'; ant colonies can make quite complex 'decisions' like how to efficiently transport food, when to move nest, crossing rivers, even basic agriculture.  In the same way maybe each cell acts individually constrained by its own chemical rules but the dynamic collective action of all cells allows higher level behaviours to emerge; and within the specific dense networks of the neural cells, even more complex behaviours/systems could emerge, even maybe a sense of self or 'self-loop'.  This is a (rough) description of how the science of complexity and self-organising systems may look at these things.  

The related idea of autopoiesis says that the cell shouldn't be thought of as a physical thing so much as a process or pattern of organisation through which matter flows, and which creates its own structure (autopoiesis means 'self making') - life is defined as this self-organising dynamic pattern of flow (whather at the level of cell organ or organism).

I'm not sure if i 'feel' those interpretations more than yours (or even if they contradict each other) - though i'm with you on the eveything's connected stuff.  I've felt everything you described on some trips; though i've also felt like i could sense my emergent consciousness dissolve into cellular awareness on pcp (maybe it's all being on drugs and reality's boring -hope not though 

(weird thread to chat about this)


----------



## Shambles

blondin said:


> I dont believe consciousness resides in the brain - is one brain cell consicous ?, two?, 100? 10000? - I think that we use the body as a vessel which after all completely changes every seven years due to cell regeneration so your a different 'person' every seven years. Matter can not be created or destroyed so our bodies turn in to another form of matter and our consciouness goes on to another plane of existence (of which there are infinite ones).
> I remember one particularly strong and insightful trip where it became clear that everything is connected from a grain of sand to a mountain to a man and that connection never changes where ever 'you' reside.
> Sorry this is something I should spend alot more time and words to explain but this is probably not the right place to do it : )
> 
> Oh and talking of black - one of my closest i came to dieing was when i od'd and I had the black tunnel effect closing in around me and I knew if it went past the pinprick of light i could see i would die - I fought hard as hell and managed to keep the light  - it was a truely phychic battle that for me lasted hours but in fact was only 2-3 minutes long.



I've been watching/listening to a number of things along these lines recently. And obviously reading and listening to such thing previously. Buggered if I can recall which specific one it is but I was listening to a german neuroolgist debating that (frankly twattish) English philosopher Colin Somebody (or nobody I can remember the name of). Also some French bird who also happens to be an uberneurologist type.

Either way, the theory they speak of is well-known but buggered if I can recall its "proper" name. Tis the one about "qualia" and so forth. "Information" summat or other. But essentially what you are suggesting above.

I have often felt similar. This approach "feels" right to me. The implications (if accepted as "right") would be somewhat devastating to most all that exist today, I suspect. Not least for the fact that almost all animals and probably any future computers (beyond a (Moore's Law) generation or so) will be covered by it. The implications are enormous. The question is, do "we" take them seriously or opt for a simpler, more selfish and - frankly - more wanky and less feasible philosophical stance? Dunno. Has been bugging me for some time now though...


----------



## s0laris

Vurtual said:


> What if a cell is conscious in a simple way (in that it chemically senses its environment and reacts to it, or 'decides') and that our consciousness is an emergent property of trillions of those cells acting together - the same way that ants in an ant colony individually follow a few simple chemical rules with no central control and yet when enough do this at once complex behaviours 'emerge' and they become a 'superorganism'; ant colonies can make quite complex 'decisions' like how to efficiently transport food, when to move nest, crossing rivers, even basic agriculture.  In the same way maybe each cell acts individually constrained by its own chemical rules but the dynamic collective action of all cells allows higher level behaviours to emerge; and within the specific dense networks of the neural cells, even more complex behaviours/systems could emerge, even maybe a sense of self or 'self-loop'.  This is a (rough) description of how the science of complexity and self-organising systems may look at these things.
> 
> The related idea of autopoiesis says that the cell shouldn't be thought of as a physical thing so much as a process or pattern of organisation through which matter flows, and which creates its own structure (autopoiesis means 'self making') - life is defined as this self-organising dynamic pattern of flow (whather at the level of cell organ or organism).
> 
> I'm not sure if i 'feel' those interpretations more than yours (or even if they contradict each other) - though i'm with you on the eveything's connected stuff.  I've felt everything you described on some trips; though i've also felt like i could sense my emergent consciousness dissolve into cellular awareness on pcp (maybe it's all being on drugs and reality's boring -hope not though
> 
> (weird thread to chat about this)



I have often wondered if my penis has a separate consciousness from my own.


----------



## Pagey

Not NEARLY enough pics on this page! 











A happy Pagey!


----------



## Eveleivibe

Nice pics, Pagey xxxx

Evey


----------



## felix

Let's see a close-up of the tattoo.


----------



## ponch

Hello friends. Today I have been mainly acting the prat and climbing temples. Enjoy


----------



## Dark Side

You look gorgeous Pagey, god dayum. 8(


----------



## cosmiccars

ponch said:


> Hello friends. Today I have been mainly acting the prat and climbing temples.



Wow did you actually climb up the outside? Where is this - are they not bothered about foreigners climbing their temples (assuming you're not a local)? haha


----------



## ponch

There are staircases inside about half of the way then you have to climb outside, they have some sort of roughly designated areas to climb up but i wouldnt go as far as calling them stairs.


----------



## swampdragon

Nice temple, ponch! Can we have a better photo of you now, so I know who to stalk locally?


----------



## Pagey

Eveyvibe said:


> Nice pics, Pagey xxxx
> 
> Thanks Evey!
> 
> Evey





felix said:


> Let's see a close-up of the tattoo.



Here you go




It's a reference to my favourite novel, The Great Gatsby. I also really like that it could be seen as the tree of life 



Dark Side said:


> You look gorgeous Pagey, god dayum. 8(



Aaw thank you! Sweet


----------



## curious_24

You cheated - that's just a crop of the photo you posted t'other day!


----------



## Pagey

^Well yeah, because he asked for a close-up of the tattoo haha! I couldn't be bothered to look through all my pictures to find a better one. You can see it will enough on there


----------



## Sammy G

So they bleedin' well are!

Nice pic. Are your eyes always so dark?


----------



## gardenlane

Sammy G said:


> So they bleedin' well are!
> 
> Nice pic. Are your eyes always so dark?



I imagine so?


----------



## Sammy G

Is that your natural hair colour too?


----------



## gardenlane

Nope hahaha I get ginger fever and lighten my hair


----------



## Sammy G

I was gonna say - _that_ would be some genetic freakery!* It works though. 

Your freckles are way more pronounced (and more fetching) than mine, but otherwise our colouring isn't so different. My eyes are a very green hazel in the light, but almost black in the shade. 

I hope you sleep better for those little snippets of information.



*One of my best mates has ginger hair, brown eyes and a blond beard, so freakery does happen.


----------



## gardenlane

I wish I could be the freakery kind. Love me some ginger locks. I am naturally very dark haired.


----------



## Sammy G

I kinda guessed.


----------



## gardenlane

Whatever. Point stands; they're taking over.


----------



## Sadie

Garden, you are one gorgeous girl!!!!!! 

My daughter also has eyes as dark as yours and to me they are just pools of the most gorgeous brown. Don't know where she got them from. Think from my side but personally I have green eyes.


----------



## gardenlane

Sadie said:


> Garden, you are one gorgeous girl!!!!!!
> 
> My daughter also has eyes as dark as yours and to me they are just pools of the most gorgeous brown. Don't know where she got them from. Think from my side but personally I have green eyes.



thank you  

my mammy used to say when I was wee and got a temper I had devil eyes hahaha


----------



## Sadie

my daughter has the temper of the devil but her eyes always look like such dark pools of serenity and peace. Deceiving little thing so she is!!


----------



## Pagey

garden I'm insanely jealous of those freckles! You look beautiful


----------



## Sammy G

Don't feed her ego.


----------



## Pagey

Oh Sammy you sweetheart, you always know the right things to say 

Sorry I've not replied to your PM yet btw, lots going on...I will soon though.


----------



## Sammy G

No rush. I was intoxicated, so forgive any rambling. 

And yes, it will feed her ego. I agree with you though.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Happy chap today alright.


----------



## Pagey

You look like Jesus mixed with Dave Grohl.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

I'll take it!


----------



## Eveleivibe

Tangerine Dream said:


> Happy chap today alright.



You look good!

Evey


----------



## gardenlane

Pagey said:


> garden I'm insanely jealous of those freckles! You look beautiful



thank you! 


Sammy G said:


> Don't feed her ego.



fuck you


----------



## felix

Freckle-faces of the world unite!


----------



## Sammy G

gardenlane said:


> fuck you





You've no chance.


----------



## Eveleivibe

gardenlane said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> fuck you



I can't find any pic of you. I'm sure you're very pretty. 

Evey


----------



## gardenlane

Sammy G said:


> You've no chance.



Wouldn't even stand in the queue to wait.  I'm sure it's a great laugh like.


----------



## felix

Eveyvibe said:


> I can't find any pic of you. I'm sure you're very pretty.
> 
> Evey



Previous page, Evey. Kinda hard to miss, actually.


----------



## Sammy G

gardenlane said:


> Wouldn't even stand in the queue to wait.  I'm sure it's a great laugh like.



Not even that! :D

I'm glad you know about the queue though.


----------



## alasdairm

gardenlane said:


> the freckles are taking over


you're a looker.

alasdair


----------



## gardenlane

alasdairm said:


> you're a looker.
> 
> alasdair



thank you


----------



## Wenlock

gardenlane said:


> thank you



Don't be so quick to thank him, he got the L and H key mixed up.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Is there an imaginary picture here or some joke? I've not seen any picture of gardenlane anywhere. 

Evey


----------



## felix

Eveyvibe said:


> Is there an imaginary picture here or some joke? I've not seen any picture of gardenlane anywhere.
> 
> Evey



http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...-out-Chick?p=12954516&viewfull=1#post12954516

Sorry if my helping you offends you.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Eveyvibe said:


> Is there an imaginary picture here or some joke? I've not seen any picture of gardenlane anywhere.
> 
> Evey



http://i.imgur.com/vgtrXWB.jpg

Click that, it's a direct link to the embedded photo.


----------



## gardenlane

Wenlock said:


> Don't be so quick to thank him, he got the L and H key mixed up.



do you want a slap too?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Tangerine Dream said:


> http://i.imgur.com/vgtrXWB.jpg
> 
> Click that, it's a direct link to the embedded photo.



Thank you, TD. Maybe GL had deleted it off here. You look very lovely, GL

Evey


----------



## gardenlane

thanks evey 


Eveyvibe said:


> Thank you, TD. Maybe GL had deleted it off here. You look very lovely, GL
> 
> Evey


----------



## Sammy G

I said something nice in post #327. Completely ignored and met with insults. I refuse to make further positive gestures.

I'll be on me way.


----------



## gardenlane

Sammy G said:


> I said something nice in post #327. Completely ignored and met with insults. I refuse to make further positive gestures.
> 
> I'll be on me way.



sod off. I'll even give you a star for most melodramatic post of the night.


----------



## Sammy G

Special award to you if you believe there was a shred of sincerity.


----------



## LearntYoung




----------



## Shambles

felix said:


> Freckle-faces of the world unite!



And create one massive orangey-brown blob?


----------



## Pagey

Reminiscing about last summer. Showing off a bit at the same time. And? 





Sneak peak to a potential wedding dress. Neither denied nor confirmed. You'll have to wait for that 





One of my last pics in Aussie! Can't wait to be back man 





Anyway, I'll stop flattering myself now. We all know it feels nice though


----------



## gardenlane

You're gorgeous, Pagey.


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Pagey

gardenlane said:


> You're gorgeous, Pagey.



Cheers hun. Right back atcha 

Classic pic Dan, but always a good one. Can never say no to your hats after alll.


----------



## Don Luigi

You really are a fair cailín, Pagey 

I almost imagine Peggy-o to be you.

_Come steppin' down the stairs pretty Peggy-O,
Come steppin' down the stairs pretty Peggy-O,
Come steppin' down the stairs combin' back your yellow hair
Bid a last farewell to your William-O._


----------



## Pagey

Cheers mate!

Can't confess to knowing that song. Woudl you explain it a bit more please? Not what it's saying obviously, but its origins and stuff


----------



## Don Luigi

It's an old Scottish folk song about a girl from a well do-to family who falls in love with a Captain in the army. Really pretty.

Simon & Garfunkel did it well but I prefer Grateful Dead perfoemances ]

I don't know if it's your cup of meat, dear, but it should be 

If you want, I'll try to record it, replacing the Pagey with Peggy


----------



## Pagey

I'll make a point of listening to it first thing! Thanks man 

More pictures until more pictures or more comments, sorry guyz!  

Sydney 













Fuck I miss it.


----------



## Don Luigi

Where were they taken? It looks like Croatia or somewhere in the Adriatic.


----------



## Pagey

All in the Sydney area! Most beautiful country in the world as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Don Luigi

I can't stand the heat sometimes where I'm from. I'd really need to acclimatise to live out there.

My best mate moved out there for a year, fell in love with an older woman, went back and then she went back to Canada.


----------



## mrcientist

Yeah, I'd avoid Australia if heat isn't your thing Don, seriously beautiful place though, spent a month there and now I'd happily spend the rest of my life there 

Doesn't hurt that Pagey will be my wife when we plan to go of course


----------



## Don Luigi

What a time for you to drop in, mrscientist. I happen to be listening to the Scientist myself. I've got quite swarthy skin and don't burn easily so I think I'd be fine. I'd like to have a good bit of money to go out there and not work. However, everyone who comes back (or stays) tells me that working and travelling is how the get the best out of it and meet the most interesting people


----------



## Sammy G

Don Luigi said:


> You really are a fair cailín, Pagey
> 
> I almost imagine Peggy-o to be you.
> 
> _Come steppin' down the stairs pretty Peggy-O,
> Come steppin' down the stairs pretty Peggy-O,
> Come steppin' down the stairs combin' back your yellow hair
> Bid a last farewell to your William-O._



I love that song. I always prefer the versions with the dragoons in the Highlands, and the long farewell to her mammy-o, though. :D

Pretty Peggy-o is somebody else in my mind. I'd say more, but it'd be a giveaway.


----------



## Wenlock

gardenlane said:


> do you want a slap too?



Tease


----------



## felix

I think I recognise Bondi Beach in one of those photos. I went there one day and it was so hot I felt like a lizard in the desert. Ouch. Lovely place though.


----------



## gardenlane

Sammy G said:


> I love that song. I always prefer the versions with the dragoons in the Highlands, and the long farewell to her mammy-o, though. :D
> 
> Pretty Peggy-o is somebody else in my mind. I'd say more, but it'd be a giveaway.



love peggy-o


----------



## Pagey

felix said:


> I think I recognise Bondi Beach in one of those photos. I went there one day and it was so hot I felt like a lizard in the desert. Ouch. Lovely place though.



^Yeah good catch, that's Bondi in the pic where I'm wearing the red bikini


----------



## gardenlane

I am prepared now!


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Nice!

Roll on summer


----------



## Sammy G

Nice hat, y'know.


----------



## gardenlane

The hat is the best part hahaha. I'll find my own flowers to weave in!


----------



## Eveleivibe

gardenlane said:


> I am prepared now!



That's a lovely photo. You're real beautiful  

Evey


----------



## Sammy G

I wouldn't say it's the  best part


----------



## gardenlane

Thank you,  evey.


----------



## Sammy G

I said your hat is not the best part...


----------



## gardenlane

I only just saw that. I am pretty convinced it's the hat!


----------



## gardenlane

Ahem.

those who have not done this should!


----------



## ThePharmacist4925

For years I looked like a stoner, at college I often looked bar-ed out, when I was using opiates I always had tons of energy and ran around like a madman, nowadays I just look like a mental health patient haha my hair is out of control and I looked drugged up even though I'm sober.


----------



## gardenlane

I totally put that in the wrong place! I meant the wee voicey place.

such an animal


----------



## spudgun

I traumatise even myself sometimes


----------



## Sprout

....


----------



## joe90

SproutOnSmack said:


> Like Michael Jackson...



Amazing separated at birth. Jackson 6 ??


----------



## BecomingJulie

Before or after 25/06/09?


----------



## Sadie

Awww, my baby Sprout is looking so adorable!


----------



## koneko

xxxxx


----------



## Sadie

there's my gorgeous blondie!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## koneko

Sadie said:


> there's my gorgeous blondie!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!



Graying gracefully hopefully.....

None of you in my inbox?


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT




----------



## curious_24

THECATINTHEHAT said:


>



New lady friend, Mr Cat?


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

yup


----------



## p4nda

Aww she is cute


----------



## Eveleivibe

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> yup



Awh Owen I'm pleased for ye both hope it all goes well  

Evey


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT




----------



## felix

Chunky Ray-Bans. %)

Wish I could afford another pair of Ray-Bans, they make the world look like a lovely place. I miss my old fucked ones.  

Was that taken in a train carriage, or a restaurant, or what? 

Lovely lady.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

On the old train from palma to soller in Mallorca.

They are actually fakes, I lost so many real pairs I just started buying fakes, although I do have one real pair in a different style.


----------



## Sprout




----------



## Sammy G

Is that the same one as yesterday?


----------



## Sprout

Nope, though the waistcoat is red like yesterday's shirt.


----------



## Sammy G

Oh. 

A _waistcoat_?


----------



## p4nda

Spoiler: Lemmetakeaselfie



[gone]



taking selfies in public %)


----------



## Sammy G

Ah, that's caught your eyes well. Good photo.


----------



## p4nda

And my horrible eyebrow going out of control 

anyway thanks sammy


----------



## Sammy G

Your eyebrow looks perfectly bloody normal. Don't be silly.


----------



## p4nda

Ahhh :D


----------



## gardenlane

p4nda said:


> Spoiler: Lemmetakeaselfie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking selfies in public %)



daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn girl


----------



## GarageFlower

Most definitely cracked out!


----------



## GarageFlower

I'll be looking much happier when my benzo's arrive tomorrow!!


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

One last one whilst I'm at it.






420 vape it fagits


----------



## p4nda

gardenlane said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn girl





Ray Bans ftw


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Nothing on my Ray Beri's (I do have real pairs)


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT




----------



## Eveleivibe

THECATINTHEHAT said:


>



Nice x 

Evey


----------



## GarageFlower




----------



## p4nda

Aww such cute tattoos  i want one too.


----------



## Sammy G

See, taken for what they are, these tattoos are obviously the work of somebody with skill and flair, and I'm glad their respective owners are happy with them.

For me, however, tattoos died with the backstreet jagger with a sideline in fishing tackle, whose repertoire usually extended as far as skulls - sometimes bearing legends such as 'Blood & Guts' - anchors, improbably-proportioned women and roses / hearts with 'MAM' underneath. Them and the auld ACAB prison tatts.

It just seems so bourgeois by comparison. That's not an attack on anyone. Just my thoughts.


----------



## atreyaferret

THECATINTHEHAT said:


>


Looks awesome, Cat


----------



## Shambles

Noice, CiTH. That reminds me of the one and only artwork I've ever considered actually having tattooed onto myself. Can never find a pic of it online and can never recall the band/album/whatever it was that it was originally used for (I do know I didn't like 'em nor their music though). Was a simple black and white silhouette of a sominferum head with the stalk morphed into a hook. I was rather taken by the simplicity and certainly agree with the sentiment.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

That was taken a couple of hours after it was done.  It's scabbing over now and I'll post another pic taken properly by someone else once it's healed and the colours have settled in.

I tell you what though, can see how people get addicted to tattoos.  Was a buzz getting it done felt well nice and head immediately started going 'I could have this all day, let's get another one!'.


----------



## Jackal

Nice job.


----------



## p4nda

Spoiler: Selfieee












Going to the class dressed approprietly :D Have no idea how to spell that


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

THECATINTHEHAT said:


>



Just Say 'No'!!


----------



## joe90

what's the tattoo of I can't make it out for sure ?


----------



## Eveleivibe

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Just Say 'No'!!



Reported!  Wait for your infraction for negativity towards drugs :D

Evey


----------



## curious_24

joe90 said:


> what's the tattoo of I can't make it out for sure ?



It's a balding,  green headed man, who's contemplatively staring into the distance.  

Just say no kids.


----------



## Don Luigi

I thought it was yer man from level one of 'Parappa the Rapper'


----------



## breakcorefiend

Don Luigi said:


> I thought it was yer man from level one of 'Parappa the Rapper'



 master onion


----------



## curious_24

breakcorefiend said:


> master onion




That's it!  Brings back the old memories!

"Kick! Punch! It's all in the mind!
If you wanna test me, I'm sure you'll find
That all the things I teach ya is sure to beat ya
But nevertheless you'll get a lesson from teacher, now kick!"

As a bit of a rocker, I always preferred Un Jammer Lammy myself.

http://m.uk.ign.com/games/um-jammer-lammy/ps-10862


----------



## gardenlane

be afraid :D


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

gardenlane said:


> be afraid :D



Not with the way you are holding that rifle


----------



## Sammy G

Jaysus! My prayers were answered.


----------



## gardenlane

I tried to hold it properly  pistol shooting soon tooooo wooooo!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> Not with the way you are holding that rifle



Tee hee


----------



## Don Luigi

breakcorefiend said:


> master onion



That's the ticket! I had to go watch it on youtube. Remembered most of the lyrics :D


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hair cut (bit messy when took pic as it's windy 

Evey


----------



## foolsgold

£41 really evey  just joking hun


----------



## koneko

Eveyvibe said:


> Hair cut (bit messy when took pic as it's windy
> 
> Evey



Your hair looks lovely Evey £41 is a good rate for a salon style. Did you have it colored too?


----------



## Eveleivibe

I thought it was a bit steep n wouldn't normally pay that but thought fuck I want a pampering. Trying to decide whether to have a spiral perm or blond highlights. 

Thanks for compliment. 

Evey


----------



## foolsgold

you know i was just messing with you  but christ the money you women spend on hair cuts and the likes i could smashed for a week on  it


----------



## koneko

I spend a fortune going grey gracefully, so I can't say anything...


----------



## Eveleivibe

foolsgold said:


> you know i was just messing with you  but christ the money you women spend on hair cuts and the likes i could smashed for a week on  it



Awh you're cuteat times, Foolsy 

Evey


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Eveyvibe said:


> Hair cut (bit messy when took pic as it's windy
> 
> Evey



It really suits you Evey - and that Om in a lotus flower pendant is fuckin awesome


----------



## p4nda

gardenlane said:


> be afraid :D



HAHAHAH that's amazing!  

and i like the haircut, BANGS!


----------



## gardenlane

Thank you, Panda


----------



## Eveleivibe

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> It really suits you Evey - and that Om in a lotus flower pendant is fuckin awesome



Thank you  That other necklace I got on is black tourmaline crystals. 

Evey


----------



## Josh

curious_24 said:


> "Kick! Punch! It's all in the mind!
> If you wanna test me, I'm sure you'll find
> That all the things I teach ya is sure to beat ya
> But nevertheless you'll get a lesson from teacher, now kick!"



Ahaha nice memory! :D I'm youtubing that right now.


----------



## foolsgold

lol who me never


----------



## spudgun

*NSFW*: 



laterz




Assume the bl position!


----------



## Sammy G

I saw it...


----------



## Sammy G




----------



## koneko

^
That's a great pic.


----------



## Sammy G

Thanks. 

That's about a few metres from the Lee, which I'd all but fallen into about ten minutes prior.

I have loads of more picturesque views and cheesy travel pics which I will mainly spare you all, but that photo leapt out when I was going through 'em.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

You look like a sex offender.


----------



## felix

That would be a perfect Facebook "cover photo".  

(It's not outside a primary school, is it?) :D


----------



## ColtDan

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> You look like a sex offender.



Lol


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Dere's more ta Oireland dan dis


----------



## Sammy G

Nah, the pic above was taken during a sober morning's visit to the park and the museum. This is the boy you're after:


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Despite you saying this..



Sammy G said:


> I have loads of more picturesque views and cheesy travel pics which I will mainly spare you all,



..I would be interested in seeing any decent pictures you have of Cork if you can be arsed and if you can find a thread to stick them in. I've never been. Mate of mine used to be a dealer there (before he got bust) and he loved it - except for the rain 270 days of the year (allegedly). But you had nice weather sooo...


----------



## Sammy G

Okay, well here's a city one, without any silly antics spoiling the view, beside drunken photography. The Lee at night.

Much better in person.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Sammy G said:


> Nah, the pic above was taken during a sober morning's visit to the park and the museum. This is the boy you're after:



That's the way to do it


----------



## p4nda

^ hahahahaha. Do you have to 'hide' your booze in UK too? or it's just for the attitude?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Nah, we don't give a fuck!


----------



## Sammy G

Here's Bantry Bay, Co. Cork, c/w smug idiot and the Atlantic Ocean:


----------



## joe90

Sammy G said:


> Nah, the pic above was taken during a sober morning's visit to the park and the museum. This is the boy you're after:
> 
> Drinking your own piss ? Might as well be with that Powers muck


----------



## Sammy G

That's Paddy in that particular bottle! :D

And I happen to like Powers. I had to neck a wee 350ml one the morning we left. We were gonna give it to a tramp, then we decided I was a tramp, so I should drink it al fresco around Cork. Not a word.

That's a fine or yer drink confiscated in this miserable land.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

What do I look like? Fucking old. Galle, Sri Lanka, December 2014


----------



## Larch

StoneHappyMonday said:


> What do I look like? Fucking old. Galle, Sri Lanka, December 2014



I'd say..

Intent, cultured .... chic. 

%)


----------



## joe90

StoneHappyMonday said:


> What do I look like? Fucking old. Galle, Sri Lanka, December 2014
> 
> Like you met a guy selling Sun glasses just before you stopped for a coffee


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Larch said:


> I'd say..
> 
> Intent, cultured .... chic.
> 
> %)



Haha, thank you.



joe90 said:


> StoneHappyMonday said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do I look like? Fucking old. Galle, Sri Lanka, December 2014
> 
> Like you met a guy selling Sun glasses just before you stopped for a coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or like a guy who had just broken his nice sunglasses and was wearing his shitty second pair on his head. You're right about the coffee mind (see, even the English say 'mind)
Click to expand...


----------



## koneko

StoneHappyMonday said:


> What do I look like? Fucking old. Galle, Sri Lanka, December 2014



I think you look rather handsome in that pose :D And you are in my age-group totty taste


----------



## joe90

You have kept the weight off too which is great. Im training like a mofo since I quit the fags 2 years ago to stave off weight gain


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

^

Yeah not a fat bastard yet, despite the wine.

The newspaper headline too is quite apposite.


----------



## Eveleivibe

StoneHappyMonday said:


> What do I look like? Fucking old. Galle, Sri Lanka, December 2014



Get off old my arse!!!!! 

Joe I did 15 minutes intense kettlebells yesterday and can hardly walk up the stairs.... DOMS is good though.... we love DOMS feeling as it means getting fitter 

Evey


----------



## Eveleivibe

Sammy G said:


> Here's Bantry Bay, Co. Cork, c/w smug idiot and the Atlantic Ocean:



I thought I saw this geezer on Britain's most wanted.  Now where's the number from Crimestoppers :D JK, Hope you had an ace time, G 

Evey


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

kate said:


> I think you look rather handsome in that pose :D And you are in my age-group totty taste



Stop getting me into trouble you


----------



## joe90

I did 3 2000m rows with a 5 min break in between each. Im still out of breath


----------



## Eveleivibe

Cardio is the best form of exercise.... best endorphin rush ever... Look into INSANITY.... it's a programme by Shaun T, done on DVD.... Extremely intense and hard work but the best feeling you'll ever have.... and results!  

Evey


----------



## felix

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Stop getting me into trouble you



I actually thought you looked pretty cool too. In a leathery kinda way. %)


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

felix said:


> I actually thought you looked pretty cool too. In a leathery kinda way. %)



Are you coming on to me son?


----------



## felix

45/M/Scotland

 Turtles


----------



## Sammy G

I'd smoke shisha, but I much prefer weed.

As you're spamming, here goes:


----------



## Shambles

felix said:


> 45/M/Scotland
> 
> Turtles


----------



## Eveleivibe

Sammy G said:


> I'd smoke shisha, but I much prefer weed.
> 
> As you're spamming, here goes:



You do have some creepy pics, G . I'm all shivery, goosebumps n stuff now after seeing that :D

Evey


----------



## Sammy G

Get to fuck, Ja?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Get t' fuck 

Evey


----------



## Shambles

_Evey + Sammy
fucking in a tree
k-i-s-s-i-n-g_


----------



## One Thousand Words

I just want to ride scooters and fuck bad bitches











Hangovers are brutal on a yacht.


----------



## curious_24

Nice rides! :D


----------



## One Thousand Words

One's a Jackal, the other's a fox


----------



## keeping

Barcelona last year, I'm the one on the left (i miss my nose ring).
oh and yes, we are in a titty-bar


----------



## Eveleivibe

Day 1 - one must have a hideous pic at the start of their journey lol

Evey


----------



## foolsgold

freshly shaved yesterday and for once ive not skinned my head


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Wouldn't have known it was you!  So used to the beard.


----------



## foolsgold

i had doctors last week and took it off then did want to look to much like Charles Manson when i was seeing my new drugs workers 





 that reminds me time to paint this shit hole again what colour though

https://youtu.be/TLDxNiy2rt0 !!CHARLES MANSON FASCINATION/MANSON'S LIFE IN PRISON!!


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

You've got Charlies grin down to a T


----------



## foolsgold

i know what's happening to me


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

foolsgold said:


> i know what's happening to me



Its a sinister path indeed brother






[/IMG]

Got a few more if you want to borrow any, the Manson file one is quite rare, the authors a neo-nazi, but his sources are pure.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

'When I get to the bottom I go back to the top of the slide,
Where I stop, and I turn, and I go for a ride,
Till I get to the bottom and I see you again, see you a gay ay ain!
Helter skelter.....


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

foolsgold said:


> i had doctors last week and took it off then did want to look to much like Charles Manson when i was seeing my new drugs workers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that reminds me time to paint this shit hole again what colour though



Paint it black...


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

^More this, recorded at the Tate house too...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ4S9ydkMG4


----------



## foolsgold

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> Its a sinister path indeed brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Got a few more if you want to borrow any, the Manson file one is quite rare, the authors a neo-nazi, but his sources are pure.



yeah iam going through the youtube stuff at the minute he captivating to say the least


----------



## foolsgold

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Paint it black...



no i was think blue or red


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

foolsgold said:


> no i was think blue or red



Nah, blue is a cold, depressing colour - I'd go for a bright yellow or orange colour myself... A bit like my kitchen really (which is still work in progress)

http://imgur.com/cjpMkRV

http://imgur.com/BHiNwJC


----------



## felix

Nice kitchen.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

felix said:


> Nice kitchen.



Thanks Felix (unless yer taking the piss  ).. Obviously still got the wall tiles to do - when we can afford them that is..


----------



## felix

Why do people always assume I'm taking the piss? 

You know it's a nice kitchen. I would never slag off someone's kitchen, that's fighting talk.


----------



## Sammy G

You have stolen my fond heart from the banks of The Lee.


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Sammy G said:


> You have stolen my fond heart from the banks of The Lee.



Damn it Sam, i'm stoned and have been staring into the water since you posted that, what are you looking at/for?8D


----------



## Sammy G

I'm not sure, but I was just so happy to be there. It's my happiest place, by the Lee.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

felix said:


> Why do people always assume I'm taking the piss?
> 
> You know it's a nice kitchen. I would never slag off someone's kitchen, that's fighting talk.



Sorry man, but I'm very sensitive about my kitchen, ya know?


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Sorry man, but I'm very sensitive about my kitchen, ya know?



Fucksake, its not like its a rug


----------



## foolsgold

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Nah, blue is a cold, depressing colour - I'd go for a bright yellow or orange colour myself... A bit like my kitchen really (which is still work in progress)
> 
> http://imgur.com/cjpMkRV
> 
> http://imgur.com/BHiNwJC



that yellow isnt to far off the colour i have already maybe a nice lime green ?


----------



## Eveleivibe

I thought it seemed similar. 

Evey


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

foolsgold said:


> that yellow isnt to far off the colour i have already maybe a nice lime green ?



Aah, good point....


----------



## foolsgold

plus every says it looks really gordy in pictures where your kitchen doesn't


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

foolsgold said:


> plus every says it looks really gordy in pictures where your kitchen doesn't



Most people don't understand painting rooms any other colour than white or fuckin magnolia (barf!!). My reasoning is thus: What makes you happy? A nice sunny day. What colour's the sun? Simple


----------



## Eveleivibe

Now Da everyone  xxxx

Evey


----------



## foolsgold

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Most people don't understand painting rooms any other colour than white or fuckin magnolia (barf!!). My reasoning is thus: What makes you happy? A nice sunny day. What colour's the sun? Simple



true am think a nice green now ill have to put something over the yellow so it doesn't show throw though


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Couple of coats of green over yellow should be fine... Don't think it'd work the other way round though.


----------



## foolsgold

i was thinking maybe white first then the green over it


----------



## Sammy G

Me, with yer man (biggest pisshead is on the right).


----------



## Pagey

Looking good Sammy G! One of my favourite pics I've seen of you. 

Some recent stuff -

Just handed in my dissertation and subsequently finished my degree. My title was 'Dissection religion in Brave New World and 1984: A glimpse into the nature of totalitarianism'





In other exciting news, I'll be married in other two months:





And my random trip to Normandy:


----------



## Sprout

...


----------



## BigG

Alright sprout mate.... You're up early (or late.. haha!! )

Lovely pic BTW.....made me smile  

Take care bro..


----------



## Sprout

englandgz74 said:


> Alright sprout mate.... You're up early (or late.. haha!! )
> 
> Lovely pic BTW.....made me smile
> 
> Take care bro..


Mornin' 
Haven't slept a wink so I'm not sure whether it is early or late. 

Thank you, he really has brightened up my whole world, and made it a fair bit louder, too. 

Hope you're well.


----------



## SummerSerenade

Wicked pictures Pagey, you are enviably photogenic. Congrats on the degree and getting married, you must be so excited. I'll never get the first thing now as I've given up on uni but hopefully I'll be able to do the wedding thing at some point in the future 

Also great picture from you sprout, what a lovely little baby. Aww. Congrats on being an uncle, wish I knew someone with a baby I could cuddle. Jealous. I'll have to settle for my mum's cat for now I guess.


----------



## Sammy G

The old homestead.


----------



## Jackal

^

The old wans probably just couldn't be fucked to walk back up one day, I suppose?

This is a self portrait of me rubbing my nose.


----------



## koneko

^
Jude, I've just read an article on the Human Centipede III and think you may be starring in it 8(


----------



## Don Luigi

jude101 said:


> ^
> 
> The old wans probably just couldn't be fucked to walk back up one day, I suppose?
> 
> This is a self portrait of me rubbing my nose.



The top half of your face really looks like Serj Tankian.


----------



## curious_24

#Wake up!  Blabberblabberlibblelabber make up! Blabberwabbershiggashagga shake up!#

(etc)


----------



## felix

curious_24 said:


> #Wake up!  Blabberblabberlibblelabber make up! Blabberwabbershiggashagga shake up!#
> 
> (etc)



I understand and approve of this reference. 

(I'm not allowed to play SOAD here without headphones... )


----------



## gardenlane

I made a mistake


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Yeah the cropping is a little off I'd say 

I look like a fucking plumb at the moment. Pissing about with my hair and made it into some abomination... Still, it's out my face/eyes. Don't know if I'd leave the house though, haha.


----------



## Sprout

felix said:


> I understand and approve of this reference.
> 
> (I'm not allowed to play SOAD here without headphones... )


I'll plug in my speakers, just for you. 

"Why have you forsaken me?!"

Well, GL, it appears you have... hair. 

I just took a selfie and am afraid to post it for fear of ending up included in the "faces of Meth" collage - seriously, 3-FPM causes worse pupil dilation than Meth, or even aMT!


----------



## Ceres

Here is a photo I took of myself earlier today

*NSFW*:


----------



## gardenlane

black hair! Not my beautiful red locks


----------



## Sammy G

I think the black hair suits you, from what I can see.

What inspired the change, if I may be so bold as to ask?


----------



## gardenlane

I just decided to keep the ginger for the autumn. Time to have some natural hair colours grow through.


----------



## BigG

[/IMG]

Not entirely sure who looks in greater need of medical treatment and a lift to hospital.....the patient or me. 

I certainly look way more fucked than they did.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Does that bulge from your frontal lobe move around under the skin when you think really hard?


----------



## foolsgold

englandgz74 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Not entirely sure who looks in greater need of medical treatment and a lift to hospital.....the patient or me.
> 
> I certainly look way more fucked than they did.



i am sure me and you have met at some point in my drug addled life mate


----------



## ColtDan

Looks abit like the guy from despicable me


----------



## alasdairm

here's a picture of me exercising my god-given right as a u.s. citizen to bear arms:






alasdair


----------



## Don Luigi

Nice :D

Is that a .22?


----------



## One Thousand Words

I think he's at least 48


----------



## alasdairm

it's a 20-gauge shotgun. the 12-gauge is on the shelf behind me 

alasdair


----------



## Don Luigi

Ah right. I thought the barrel looked a bit thick for a .22!


----------



## SummerSerenade

One Thousand Words said:


> I think he's at least 48



Haha. Long time no see OTW. How's your amazing life going? And what, no new pics of you wearing strange yet amazing clothes?


----------



## One Thousand Words

You my dear can have one in my birthday suit 





As for my life, I just got back from a week sailing the med followed by a blow out in Amsterdam 






Back at work dreaming of winter campfires in a couple of weeks on a nearby island.

You figured out your shit yet?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SproutOnSmack said:


> seriously, 3-FPM causes worse pupil dilation than Meth, or even aMT!



Heh heh, doesn't it just? After the first weekend long session I had on it, I got back to work on Monday and they were still fuckin huge! I didn't dare make eye contact with anyone all day. Have you had the flashes of random images coupled with overwhelming deja vu yet?


----------



## felix

alasdairm said:


> here's a picture of me exercising my god-given right as a u.s. citizen to bear arms:



Ehh? You are quite clearly wearing a long sleeved top.


----------



## curious_24

felix said:


> Ehh? You are quite clearly wearing a long sleeved top.



Boom (as the kids often proclaim)!


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Boom boom boom shake the room.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Wouldn't that be *bare* arms? It used to be called _the Queens English for a reason_

God I hope the Tories fix your education system. God help you if the SNP start running your schools


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

One Thousand Words said:


> Wouldn't that be *bare* arms? It used to be called _the Queens English for a reason_
> 
> God I hope the Tories fix your education system. God help you if the SNP start running your schools



Ouch. You're wrong.


----------



## Ceres

whagwahn, man got bare arms

i hope the tories fix the education system too, by shutting down the likes of eaton, oxford and other such incestuous cunt factories. All in this together? Why not start with sending EVERYONE to comprehensive schools.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

ETON!

Spell it right you cunts, spell it right.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I've seen Grange Hill, you'd be fucked


----------



## Ceres

damn, thats my poor socialist education showing through.


----------



## Ceres

One Thousand Words said:


> I've seen Grange Hill, you'd be fucked



in places like eton you are more likely to get fucked.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Thats what we want you to believe to keep out the riff raff


----------



## Ceres

> Well, up yours, darling. Imagine a country run by people who spent their whole childhood “in care”. That’s what we’ve got. Large sections of the Tory party, the judiciary and the media and many of the bankers who crashed the economy went to private boarding schools where emotional self-sabotage was the only way to “be a man”. “You’re very lucky to be here,” they are told, “and you don’t show your gratitude by crying for Mummy.” So they don’t really “do” empathy. They can’t afford it. That’s why David Cameron talks about parental leave like a policeman trying to judge a flower show. It’s why Boris Johnson drops Latin tags into conversation and this is seen by his peers as a mark of intellectual flair, rather than the needy posturing of a child. Guys, by all means have another term in office, on condition you see a psychiatrist twice a week for a year. I honestly think they’d rather lose.



those schools just churn out people with psychopathic tendencies.


----------



## One Thousand Words

They also teach self sufficiency, lateral thinking, and the ability not to be a whiney pussy.

While no doubt being sent away to boarding school must create some abandonment and mother issues, there is something to be gained on getting battered from an early age on a muddy rugby field with brothers you share a room with for 5 years. 

You generally learn to serve first before you can lead. It's not something you'd understand when you get to go home at the 3pm bell. I still look back at my time as something that both terrified and yet made me a better person.

Climbing a mountain for 5 days with class mates who one day would sit on directors boards and captain Test sides is not for every one. Dismissing every person who attended Eton or Oxbridge as an elitist is sad and nothing more than reverse bigotry.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

So you enjoyed being sodomised then?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

^^

You're a better person?

One learns something new every day doesn't one?

At least my comprehensive taught me how to fucking spell. And swear.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I learnt to drop kick off both feet


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

I could do that already. And now I can spell and swear too. So your point is?


----------



## Ceres

'better person' is a subjective term and a few of my friends and flatmates went to such schools so I do have some insight. Private schools teach people how to be ruthless, over-confident and domineering, at the expense of their ability to draw on traits such as humility, empathy and respect for people other than people like themselves. This isn't bigotry on my part, it's just my direct experience of years of knowing people from both kinds of educational backgrounds. Of course it is a bit of a generalisation and not everyone from either kind of school is identical but 





> You generally learn to serve first before you can lead. It's not something you'd understand when you get to go home at the 3pm bell.


 really is bigotry and ignorance.

There are some things you don't really understand when you are in those schools because of hereditary wealth either.

'better person' is not something your posting habits on here really suggest either.


----------



## One Thousand Words

The best thing about paying for your children's education rather than relying upon the government is there are no gaps. 

Are you musically inclined? Here have an entire building where you can practice every night without your dad yelling at you to turn it down

Is art your thing? Why don't you meet this former student who runs an gallery and knows another old boy who collects up and coming talent. Good with numbers or have an idea that will revolutionise the world? I have a classmate who was an investment banker until he retired at 35 and now he lends millions to endeavours that governments decide are too risky or not possible in this current budget. Hell I was even allowed to skip class one day and train with the All Blacks. I ran around as a ball boy for three hours with the full support of my chemistry teacher. At the end they let be run in defence and attack against my childhood heroes. It changed my life if the truth be known and there is no way that would have been possible if our school grounds wasn't surrounded in a white picket fence

You can define success any way you want, but the ability to mix with all walks of life is invaluable. People find themselves when they travel and meet some piss ant villager in some far flung jungle. Little do the know of the people I have met on the back of boats in Sydney harbour through friends I used to laugh with in the back of my maths class.

I don't deny it was a privilege going to such a school, but I take offense that such environments only breed ruthless war mongers. Charity, honour and humility are also traits I still carry from my time there


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

One Thousand Words said:


> Charity, honour and humility are also traits I still carry from my time there



And you represent them so well on BL!

Just like your spelling...


----------



## One Thousand Words

If I wasn't lying in bed typing with two fingers on an iPad I'd probably ask for my parents money back

I could always dictate it to my PA when I get into work if that helps


----------



## spudgun

Mix with all walks of life, you say?

Also, I think it's telling that the only mention of the family is in reference to some sort of imagined barrier to education, when the opposite is usually true with halfway decent parents.


----------



## Ceres

hahah you live in a deluded insular bubble OTW.Of course, people from comprehensive education backgrounds are incapable of nurturing talent or realising dreams or networking with other people to get on in life, you are totally right. hahaha.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I never said that. After all plenty of people from all sorts of backgrounds get to network with me


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

One Thousand Words said:


> I never said that. After all plenty of people from all sorts of backgrounds get to network with me



You mean here? Networking is a funny term for getting fucked in the arse but maybe it's a public school thing eh?


----------



## One Thousand Words

No I mean in real life. 

If I'm honest most of the job interviews I perform are hosted at the pub


----------



## gardenlane

The dreaded dark mop. I am already getting ginger fever so I suspect it won't be long until I get the colour stripper out.


----------



## Sammy G

Bantry cemetery.

Looking very good, Rosaleen. Much as it pains me to admit it.


----------



## koneko

gardenlane said:


> The dreaded dark mop. I am already getting ginger fever so I suspect it won't be long until I get the colour stripper out.



You are absolutely naturally gorgeous, even with the dyed locks  

What about a rich chestnut brown, or an expensive head of ombre highlights - sure your bf would pay towards them


----------



## gardenlane

Need to hook me the bf part first 

but thank you!  I really appreciate that. I am really not fond of it and plan to strip it again soon! My hair is naturally that dark but I have had light hair for too long!


----------



## koneko

gardenlane said:


> Need to hook me the bf part first
> 
> but thank you!  I really appreciate that. I am really not fond of it and plan to strip it again soon! My hair is naturally that dark but I have had light hair for too long!



Ombre highlights are gorgeous but costly and you need a good colourist to apply them, but they are beautiful if you have long locks like your's. I've been highlight blending into my grey (being an old Bler ) It's costly but looks better than being nearly 50 and dying dark hair with grey roots every 2 weeks.... I like it but its taking some time to get used to not being a brunette lol.




I'm surprised you're not fighting them off with a stick Ms Gardenlane


----------



## gardenlane

Ahahaha they're running with fear. I'm like a black widow spider, draw them looking all pretty then they see the crazy  I need to practice not talking, like, ever. I have set my sights on a king tho.

I have had highlights before, was paying for them, then was so lighthaired I knew the ginger would show. Since then I have had ginger fever. I am not sure I'll even last this night ahahaha


----------



## Tangerine Dream

You just need to find another crazy that complements your craziness. Maybe!

On a completely unrelated note...






I'm bored as fuck.


----------



## gardenlane

I want that hat. So badly.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

MY HAT! (It's not mine)


----------



## koneko

Tangerine Dream said:


> You just need to find another crazy that complements your craziness. Maybe!
> 
> On a completely unrelated note...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bored as fuck.



When was it last washed pretty boy eh....I smell Llama digital llama from that sweater and hat, yup


----------



## Bearlove

Tangerine Dream said:


> You just need to find another crazy that complements your craziness. Maybe!
> 
> On a completely unrelated note...
> 
> Im that hairy without the jumper :D -


----------



## spudgun

I'm more hairy than I've ever been in my life, I've just started living 

_gone_


----------



## koneko

spudgun said:


> I'm more hairy than I've ever been in my life, I've just started living



I need your shedding for my next hair / fur project.

Please send in bag - pm details %)


----------



## Tangerine Dream

I can't be sure about the hat, but my jumper/top was washed the other day  *smells the hat* smells of hair spray? meh. No llama!

Cheeky mare


----------



## spudgun

You can have a root round my plughole anytime Kate


----------



## Tangerine Dream

spudgun said:


> You can have a root round my plughole anytime Kate



%)


----------



## koneko

You boys are rude (and rather attractive but I'll leave that point there..) :D

OK I want you to participate in a BL art project. 

Please - Collect all your hair, beard and body sheddings and keep them clean in a ziplock baggy, whatever? yeh

If I can colllect enough BLer hair I can start felting it into...........................%)

You wanna do this? PM me


----------



## Allein

kate said:


> You boys are rude (and rather attractive but I'll leave that point there..) :D
> 
> OK I want you to participate in a BL art project.
> 
> Please - Collect all your hair, beard and body sheddings and keep them clean in a ziplock baggy, whatever? yeh
> 
> If I can colllect enough BLer hair I can start felting it into...........................%)
> 
> You wanna do this? PM me



Your taking weird to a whole new dimension with this hair wear shenanigans, how about I collect the fluff from the hound, it's all brown and fluffy and you could construct a Spoon cocoon, this stuff is way too good to PM %)


----------



## Tangerine Dream

I smell voodoo... who do, you do!


----------



## koneko

Well as long as the hair / fur is categorized we're cooking with gas %)

It can be felted and manipulated into art works boys  Yep, I'm serious.

IMAGINE 

I take it the cat fur bowl project did not do it for you? Oh well... I've not had a great response on other social media either, but the Pintrest crew seems to like it :D _*shurgs*_


----------



## Tangerine Dream

You just want our DNA. Get us all on some database for the NSA. You can't fool us!

Do you accept pubes by the way because I have a bag full of them? I was going to glue them to someones face, but maybe you could make better use of them?


----------



## felix

Tangerine Dream said:


> Cheeky mare





spudgun said:


> You can have a root round my plughole anytime Kate



Both of these things made me LOL.


----------



## koneko

felix said:


> Both of these things made me LOL.



I'm just recruiting new fodder for my hair / fur project love....its all very innocent my love 8)

Please sign up BLer's


----------



## Tangerine Dream

I've sussed out the project.


----------



## koneko

^
Nope. 

Don't you worry about the EADD Fur Project just now my blossom ...just count your caribiners babe and take some andrex soft wet wipe along for your wild trip 


Edit: sneak it in your pack


----------



## swedger77

One Thousand Words said:


> there is something to be gained on getting battered from an early age on a muddy rugby field with brothers you share a room with for 5 years.



A blow job or bummed, giving or taking? What did you gain?


----------



## s0laris

I met some strange and wonderful people at a music festival recently. I wasn't sure what was going on but I stayed open minded and put it down to being a fancy dress event (and drugs!). 

When I added a few of them on facebook after it was when I discovered they were furries!

The hugs were great though.


----------



## Ceres

furries 

here is me in my evening wear for going out on the town tonight :


*NSFW*:


----------



## Sadie

kate said:


> Well as long as the hair / fur is categorized we're cooking with gas %)
> 
> It can be felted and manipulated into art works boys  Yep, I'm serious.
> 
> IMAGINE
> 
> I take it the cat fur bowl project did not do it for you? Oh well... I've not had a great response on other social media either, but the Pintrest crew seems to like it :D _*shurgs*_



Hey now! I've gotten many a compliment on how fetching I look in Cat fur Fez / bowl I'll have you know. So it must be a fine piece for such compliments! I must admit, I quite like it!


----------



## BecomingJulie

One Thousand Words said:


> [Public Schools] also teach self sufficiency, lateral thinking, and the ability not to be a whiney pussy ..... [stuff deleted] ..... I still look back at my time as something that both terrified and yet made me a better person.


So how long did it take you to forget everything they had taught you about how to be a better person?


----------



## Sadie

BecomingJulie said:


> So how long did it take you to forget everything they had taught you about how to be a better person?



NICE! This is why I like Julie! xxx


----------



## s0laris

BecomingJulie said:


> So how long did it take you to forget everything they had taught you about how to be a better person?



He obviously means better than us


----------



## felix

s0laris said:


> He obviously means better than us



That's exactly what he meant. The evidence is there for all to see.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Well for starters I do have hair felix


----------



## pinkpapaver

Ceres said:


> furries
> 
> here is me in my evening wear for going out on the town tonight :
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



That's raas


----------



## Jackal

Hot and grimy, but absolutely funking delighted to get into a car and get the AC on.


----------



## felix

Great photo. Grizzly Jude. %)

Go on and show us that side tattoo as well. You know the one I mean; I haven't seen it for ages. :D


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Heres a picture of me when I was as art college in 1982...

http://imgur.com/oyOhTTU

That's all yer getting...


----------



## ColtDan

You look a bit like jimmy page


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

You reckon? I wish I could play like him


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

ColtDan said:


> You look a bit like jimmy page




I think you've just made his day

Fuck Jimmy Page, that cunt the life that shoudl have been my destiny


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah mate you do a bit. you still playing guitar these days?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I now probably look more like Jimmy Page does now - I.e. old & grey  Unfortunately, I don't pick my guitar up much these days - I sold my electric and amp for gear quite some time ago so only have an acoustic now. The trouble is that I've got such an awful memory that unless i keep constantly practising I forget the songs. I can still do a fairly mean rendition of 'Stairway to Heaven' and 'rainsong' though


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Tripping on a West coast Isle, possibly Bute  early 80's






[/IMG]


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Ya know what mate? You don't half look familiar in that picture..


----------



## Sammy G

Okay, time for sayonara. Apologies for cheap symbolism.

Goodnight, Bluelight. Thanks to those who deserve thanks, etc.


----------



## Don Luigi

I think, in a way, we're all fishing without a rod.

I hope you're just taking a hiatus and not catching the boa. You wouldn't to die in that jacket anyway


----------



## koneko

Sammy G said:


> Okay, time for sayonara. Apologies for cheap symbolism.
> 
> Goodnight, Bluelight. Thanks to those who deserve thanks, etc.


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Bella Figura

looking good dan :D


----------



## laugh

been working out. you should post some tips in healthy living.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

[/IMG]


----------



## ColtDan

Chippendale said:


> looking good dan :D





laugh said:


> been working out. you should post some tips in healthy living.





Not really me btw


----------



## SummerSerenade

ColtDan said:


> Not really me btw



Lies.


----------



## gardenlane

ColtDan said:


>



Very fetching!


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

gardenlane said:


> Very fetching!



Felching, my god you are sick!


----------



## felix

That's the most flattering photo of Dan I've seen.


----------



## SummerSerenade

It's quite an old one I would say, he's much more of a fatty now.


----------



## Pagey

Hello everyone from mrcientist and me! Been a while - we're getting married in just 5 weeks!!!  

Went to Bournemouth last weekend to see Dara O'Briain, he was fucking brilliant! Pic from the show:






And then this morning I did the Race for Life in Regent's Park - 5k for breast cancer research via Cancer Research UK, raised £80! Here's a pic from after the race 





Hope everyone's well!


----------



## Eveleivibe

^^^That's ace, Pagey. £80s a good amount too. I'm doing that next week with my daughter, had a few sponsors off people here including Raasy n Kate. If I'd known I'd have donated. Congrats x 

Oh, good luck for your big day. Hope it's magical n everything you've dreamed of. You both deserve happiness after all you've been through. 

Evey


----------



## laugh

Pagey looking fit as fuck hot damn

Hope it doesn't rain on your wedding day

Love laugh


----------



## Raasyvibe

Sammy G said:


> The old homestead.





Sammy G said:


> Nah, the pic above was taken during a sober morning's visit to the park and the museum. This is the boy you're after:





Sammy G said:


>







You sure post some flattering pictures, don't you


----------



## Raasyvibe

Sammy G said:


>



And before the paraphernalia was removed:


*NSFW*:


----------



## Don Luigi

My partner in crime, from the start, has fallen asleep. They wouldn't even rise to smoke the last sturgreon :D More for me. I think all the flubromazepam and noids are having their effect. I decided to go outside naked (bar sunglasses so people wouldn't suspect drug use in my eyes), in the storm and taken a picture. I lasted about 12 seconds.



It was almost worth it.


----------



## Sadie

Raasyvibe said:


> You sure post some flattering pictures, don't you





Raasyvibe said:


> And before the paraphernalia was removed:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Ah Nothing like the smell of douchery first thing in the morning.


----------



## Sadie

This is why we love Don though! Would you have him any other way?


----------



## gardenlane

Are you wearing lipstick?


----------



## felix

Don Luigi said:


> I decided to go outside naked (bar sunglasses so people wouldn't suspect drug use in my eyes)



Laughed out loud. 

"Ooh there's a naked man out there at 4 in the morning. That's perfectly fine. Oh wait! He's on drugs!!! That's not fine now".


----------



## koneko

gardenlane said:


> Are you wearing lipstick?



Is it yours? 

Hope he bloody replaces it :D


----------



## gardenlane

koneko said:


> Is it yours?
> 
> Hope he bloody replaces it :D



I am not sure! But those lips look very lipsticky! I bet he was through my makeup bag because I was sleeping lol


----------



## koneko

gardenlane said:


> I am not sure! But those lips look very lipsticky! I bet he was through my makeup bag because I was sleeping lol



They do indeed. Do you recognise the colour? Abused lip tip stick? 8( If I was you, I'd check out my mascara brush it may need some tlc 8)



Buy him the glitter pens....


----------



## gardenlane

koneko said:


> They do indeed. Do you recognise the colour? Abused lip tip stick? 8( If I was you, I'd check out my mascara brush it may need some tlc 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Buy him the glitter pens....



I'll have to inspect the makeup bag and take inventory! 

I want to buy lots of crafty stuff for him because he only has shitty crayons that don't have the right colours I want  he might cover himself in glitter.


----------



## koneko

^
And that would be a bad thing! :D

Just remember glitter is a bastard to get out off sheets, clothing n' the like ha...it leaves lasting evidence of debauched nights 8) (_as does candle wax in the bath but we'll not go there right now)_

Just imagine - how'd you'd set up you're own place for fun and well....


----------



## gardenlane

Candle wax in the bathtub you say? Do tell! You've mentioned it now  

I can't wait to move out which is happening sooner rather than later now. I am going to have the most awesomest place ever. Glitter everywhere!


----------



## Tangerine Dream




----------



## koneko

gardenlane said:


> Candle wax in the bathtub you say? Do tell! You've mentioned it now
> 
> I can't wait to move out which is happening sooner rather than later now. I am going to have the most awesomest place ever. Glitter everywhere!



I'd always recommend aromatherapy candles in the bath . Extra sensory frills, ya know  and my, how creative wax can be on the skin in a glitter infested drug bath gel soup 8)

Sounds like just what is needed...focus and get them to help you achieve that 



Tangerine Dream said:


>



Are those grey hairs I spy? 

Bit of a tiger aren't you :D


----------



## Tangerine Dream

I do have some grey hairs... only in my beard so far. It was a bad angle/shit camera though


----------



## koneko

^
They are very attractive 



OMG I just went for a wee and got pulled into the bath  specs on and everything! though not for long 8(


----------



## gardenlane

It was all that talk of candle wax and bathes! The bath sucked you in! 

I can't wait to start getting wisps of oldy hair. I'm gonna be a purple rinse granny.


----------



## Sadie

koneko said:


> ^
> They are very attractive
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I just went for a wee and got pulled into the bath  specs on and everything! though not for long 8(



What is Felix doing to you!?! You deffo have a bath built for two though. NOICE! Whats this I hear of candlewax in the bath! very VERY noice!


----------



## BecomingJulie

I have not had a bath since 11 May 1992.  Strictly showers ever since then.

The whole sitting-in-your-own-dirty-water thing sits very badly with my OCD.


----------



## Sadie

Jules, I myself have not had a bath in ages. I however when forced to relax have had a bath then shower after. I agree with dirty bath water thingy. Ewww


----------



## Shambles

I presume you have no objections to getting dirty in clean bath water though, m'dear?


----------



## Sadie

You know me far too well!


----------



## iDreamOfOpiates

Wow, Gardenlane you are gorgeous! c:


----------



## Shambles

Sadie said:


> You know me far too well!



That I do, my love 



Tangerine Dream said:


> I do have some grey hairs... only in my beard so far.



Me too (actually they are pure white not grey). Think I may have had a few white pubes too but been a very long time since I let 'em grow out enough to be sure.


----------



## Sadie

That's because you're 40! That's what you get for squirreling dingleberry stories. Sick fuck! 


I love you!


----------



## Shambles

Sadie said:


> That's because you're 40!



Steady, m'dear. You won't be getting an invite to my _fortieth_ birthday this year if you're not careful with your slanderous gerontological lies 



Spoiler: mushiness



Love you too, belobed fellow potterotter of mine


----------



## Sadie

Honey, I'll be throwing you your 40th birthday party


----------



## Shambles

I have a vision of my next birthday - the one that is in December _this_ year in which I will become 40 due to _not_ being 40 yet...


----------



## Sadie

You know you're 40. Felix swears by it. Think you're lying to me!


----------



## Shambles

Did Felix give birth to me? He may be old enough to be my mother (what with me being a sprightly *39 years old* but he is not so will take the word of the person who actually did squeeze me out almost exactly *39 and a half years ago* 

(and double  to felix)



Spoiler: the horse you rode in on



... is made of lies


----------



## ScotchMist

Shambles is out to play...


I cant put into words what's happened tonight..it's tribal


----------



## Don Luigi

When I last cut my hair, I got a #2 for the first time and was called a thug.

I liked the fear that I caused to overwhelm the elderly and have gone for a #1 which makes me look bad ass as fuck across a much wider cross-section of society. It's amazing, what some of mammy's fake fur can do for your street cred.

*
Street Credible Luigi*

[/NSFW]

*
The only thing I intend to steal is a laugh and your heart, semi-credible Luigi:*


This is me off duty. Everyday, I may be hustlin', but not all day.

I feel like a dick for uploading so many pictures of myself but I'm really stimulated and actually do like the haircut


----------



## ScotchMist

Much respect Don, I can't believe it's the same man..


----------



## Jackal

Don, that stole becomes you.

Just need a big black stogie to complete the Russian-esque pimp ensemble.


----------



## Don Luigi

I've been trying since puberty to grow sideurns. I don't think I'll pass as Vlad the Impaler quite yet.


----------



## Sadie

Don, you wee stunner you! Feel free to post more pics!


----------



## Pagey

At the beach in Bournemouth where mrC and I spent the weekend 





At the pool on the French Riviera where I took him for his bday the week before 

And also where I got a new tattoo done! 
During:





And the end result!


----------



## Sadie

I love your tatt. It's very much a phrase close to my heart!


----------



## Pagey

Fitzgerald fan too?! :D


----------



## Sadie

Not in the slightest. Simply a phrase I hold dear.


----------



## Pagey

Aah fair enough. I think it's an incredible phrase to live by and always bear in mind.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Pagey said:


> And the end result!



You got the quote wrong. It's "If you're not" not "if you don't".





http://www.falmouthpubliclibrary.org/?/blog/entries/the-curious-case-of-misquotation/
_"As it turned out my friend believed that it was a quotation from Fitzgerald’s short story “The Curious Case of Benjamin Button”. Happily we had a copy of the short story on the shelf …...

...“For what it’s worth … it’s never too late, or in my case too early, to be whoever you want to be. There’s no time limit. Start whenever you want. You can change or stay the same. There are no rules to this thing. We can make the best or the worst of it. I hope you make the best of it. I hope you see things that startle you. I hope you feel things you never felt before. I hope you meet people who have a different point of view*. I hope you live a life you’re proud of, and if you’re not, I hope you have the courage to start all over again.*”_


----------



## Sadie

Raasyvibe said:


> You got the quote wrong. It's "If you're not" not "if you don't".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.falmouthpubliclibrary.org/?/blog/entries/the-curious-case-of-misquotation/
> _"As it turned out my friend believed that it was a quotation from Fitzgerald’s short story “The Curious Case of Benjamin Button”. Happily we had a copy of the short story on the shelf …...
> 
> ...“For what it’s worth … it’s never too late, or in my case too early, to be whoever you want to be. There’s no time limit. Start whenever you want. You can change or stay the same. There are no rules to this thing. We can make the best or the worst of it. I hope you make the best of it. I hope you see things that startle you. I hope you feel things you never felt before. I hope you meet people who have a different point of view*. I hope you live a life you’re proud of, and if you’re not, I hope you have the courage to start all over again.*”_



right or wrong the message still stands. Why are you even here?


----------



## Raasyvibe

Erm, probs coz of the nice folks who welcomed me back, and to interact with others and discuss various topics. Why are you here?


----------



## Sadie

To piss you off.

I'm sorry, I'm on day 4 of being sick. I don't mean to be a dick. I should really learn to keep my mouth shut. I really am sorry. I hope I've not caused any offense. Would probably look like less of a dick if I'd just deleted the post but hey, I hold my hands up, I'm being a douche and I am sorry for that. I'm just a bit snappy.


----------



## Pagey

Raasyvibe said:


> You got the quote wrong. It's "If you're not" not "if you don't".



Never said it was en exact quote. Oh raas, you're one of the very few assholes left in EADD that think they're funny or hurtful but...just aren't


----------



## Raasyvibe

Sadie said:
			
		

> To piss you off.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm on day 4 of being sick. I don't mean to be a dick. I should really learn to keep my mouth shut. I really am sorry. I hope I've not caused any offense. Would probably look like less of a dick if I'd just deleted the post but hey, I hold my hands up, I'm being a douche and I am sorry for that. I'm just a bit snappy



That's ok. I've been reading your posts while lurking and you strike me as a lady of righteousness. Congrats on you and Shambles. Though I'm not his best buddy I still think he's a decent guy also. Isn't it lovely to see 2 genuinely nice people get together on the forum. All the best.





Pagey said:


> *Never said it was en exact quote*. Oh raas, you're one of the very few assholes left in EADD that think they're funny or hurtful but...just aren't





Pagey said:


> Fitzgerald fan too?! :D





Pagey said:


> Aah fair enough. I think it's an incredible phrase to live by and always bear in mind.



It does appear to be a Fitzgerald quote, and you've got it wrong lol. Sorry I'm not trying to be hurtful. It reminds me when Evey got a tattoo of her name and they spelt it "Evie". It's a great quote though. I'm probably being particular coz I'm extremely jealous of your beach pics.


----------



## Ceres

Raasyvibe said:


> Erm, probs coz of the nice folks who welcomed me back



they were being sarcastic.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Code:
	

     1     1    1    1    1
     -- = -- + -- + -- + --
     Rt   30   60   20   10

           2    1    3    6
        = -- + -- + -- + --
          60   60   60   60

          12   1
        = -- = -
          60   5

Thus

           1
     Rt = --- = 5 Ohms
          1/5


Ohhhhhhhms It all makes sense.


----------



## Wenlock

ohms law is tedious to learn.


----------



## Pagey

Ceres said:


> they were being sarcastic.



Lol


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Wenlock said:


> ohms law is tedious to learn.



Yeah, adding up resistance across series, parallel or compound/mix of the two is indeed a bitch. Especially the latter two.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Here is my drawings of Sammy_G and Evey


----------



## gardenlane

iDreamOfOpiates said:


> Wow, Gardenlane you are gorgeous! c:




Where you looking at Don?


----------



## felix

A few years ago, working offshore on a smoke break, I spotted a young guy's tattoo on his wrist. I asked him for a closer look. 

It said: *XIXLXXXII*

I asked him what it meant. He said it meant "1982" in Roman numerals - the year of his birth. Instead of politely saying "that's nice", I said "ummm... no it doesn't", and proceeded to scribble away with a pen and paper. Like the pedantic cunt that I am. 

What it said was "19" in Roman numerals, next to "82" in Roman numerals. 

1982 should look like *MCMLXXXII*.

When I eventually figured this out and showed him, I belatedly realised that I'd ruined his day and I felt like a total prick. 

Nice one, Raas. :D


----------



## Raasyvibe

lol


----------



## felix

The moral of the story was that I felt like a prick, Raas. 

Just making sure you got that part.


----------



## iDreamOfOpiates

gardenlane said:


> Where you looking at Don?


Don? Say whaa..?o.o


----------



## Raasyvibe

felix said:


> A few years ago, working offshore on a smoke break, I spotted a young guy's tattoo on his wrist. I asked him for a closer look.
> 
> It said: *XIXLXXXII*
> 
> I asked him what it meant. He said it meant "1982" in Roman numerals - the year of his birth. Instead of politely saying "that's nice", I said "ummm... no it doesn't", and proceeded to scribble away with a pen and paper. Like the pedantic cunt that I am.
> 
> What it said was "19" in Roman numerals, next to "82" in Roman numerals.
> 
> 1982 should look like *MCMLXXXII*.
> 
> When I eventually figured this out and showed him, I belatedly realised that I'd ruined his day and I felt like a total prick.
> 
> Nice one, Raas. :D






Raasyvibe said:


> lol





felix said:


> The moral of the story was that I felt like a prick, Raas.
> 
> Just making sure you got that part.






Little story for you too:

A friend of mine once went into a club and pulled a woman. Except, he later found out it was a man dressed as a woman. The experience was unfortunate and upsetting for him - yet subsequently highly amusing for his mates who ridiculed him about it ever since. (Just add: This is not true of all transsexuals at all and not to be mistaken as any misrepresentation of victimisation of people who've made that choice)


He got jokes and laughs played on him endlessly after this happened, to the point he was getting quite upset by it. It was discussed that perhaps it would be better to lay off and forget about it. Someone went upto him and consoled him by saying "Look, don't worry about it. It could happen to anyone". The kind person then retracted the comment and said "Only joking! You're never going to live this down! hahah" and the poor guy has been hounded about this ever since.

Very occasionally, sometimes in life there are instances when it is RIGHT to make fun of someones misfortune, even though it's upsetting for them. Because the amusement to others from hearing of the unfortunate tale starts to justify the need to make fun of it.

Thus, with Pagey. She is a lovely girl, genuinely nice person - very sensitive girl and I'd never wish to upset her. BUT if she does get a quote wrong on a permanent tattoo, the amusement-factor is so great, it is right to make some light jest towards it. No??? This is a serious question. We all ribbed Evey when she got her name spelt wrong on a tattoo. People who get names and numbers wrong on tattoo's deserve to accrue a bit of light jest towards it??

My opinion anyway. Im sure everyone will disagree. I'm going see ya!!


----------



## BecomingJulie

It's still not as good as the story I heard about a redneck American who asked for Leviticus 18:22 to be tattooed on his back. The tattoo artist, who happened to be gay, tattooed him with Leviticus 19:28 instead, claiming to have misheard the customer.

Deuteronomy 23:12-13 on every one of the millstones that mark the boundary of the Peak District National Park would not be entirely inappropriate, while we're quoting Bible verses.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

BecomingJulie said:


> tattooed him with Leviticus 19:28 instead



God's against tattoos? 

Who knew?...


----------



## felix

> "Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the Lord."



To save everyone else googling it.


----------



## ScotchMist

felix said:


> To save everyone else googling it.



Am I the only one who carries The Book of Levictus around with me... just in case..


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

ScotchMist said:


> Am I the only one who carries The Book of Levictus around with me... just in case..



No, you and the Westboro Baptist Church. I would provide a picture but their very name + google images crashes my IPad in a way Armageddon can but envy.


----------



## Jackal

> Born with a moustache and a supernova, tossed off the cliffs of Dover
> Washed up on a far away shore in the arms of the daughter of the Buffalo
> Mamma said he was the chosen one. Reverend said he was the other one
> All that pay no mind inside his Econoline
> 
> Swallower of Planets, the profits of doom
> Quarterly projections, the profits of doom
> 
> A caliph, rabbi, and a bishop walk into a bar
> One says to the other
> "Hey now, brother, we haven't gotten very far"
> 
> Who's the writing? John the Revelator
> He wrote the Book of the 7th Seal
> 
> Swallower of Planets, the profits of doom
> Quarterly projections, the profits of doom
> 
> Genesis and Exodus, Leviticus and Numbers
> Gideon is knocking in your hotel while you slumber
> 
> Swallower of Planets, the profits of doom
> 
> Never trust the white man driving the black van
> He's just saving all his voodoo for you
> Just for you
> 
> Never trust the white man driving the black van
> He's just saving all his voodoo for you
> Just for you




....


----------



## koneko

^
Gosh you are a young un' Scotsman %)

I'd be scared you'd do my *old man *in if you took him up a hill lol :D


----------



## Pagey

Check me out guys. All ready to start work in the City %)


----------



## alasdairm

Raasyvibe said:


> People who get names and numbers wrong on *tattoo's* deserve to accrue a bit of light jest...


when you're ragging on somebody for a simple error, try not to do it yourself. makes you look like a dumbass? 

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

Raasyvibe said:


> You got the quote wrong. It's "If you're not" not "if you don't".


i like to think that pagey corrected the obvious grammatical error in the original:

"_I hope you live a life you’re proud of, and if you’re not..._"

should really be:

"_I hope you're living a life you’re proud of, and if you’re not..._" (i.e. you're not...living)

or

"_I hope you live a life you’re proud of, and if you don't..._" (i.e. you don't...live)

nice ink, pagey.

alasdair


----------



## Pagey

^Spot on ali. Thank you


----------



## Raasyvibe

alasdairm said:


> when you're ragging on somebody for a simple error, try not to do it yourself. makes you look like a dumbass?
> 
> alasdair


Yes but Ali, theres a difference between a typo made on page 29 of an Internet drugs forum thread, than that of a permanent inking to your left bicep.


alasdairm said:


> i like to think that pagey corrected the obvious grammatical error in the original:
> 
> "_I hope you live a life you’re proud of, and if you’re not..._"
> 
> should really be:
> 
> "_I hope you're living a life you’re proud of, and if you’re not..._" (i.e. you're not...living)
> 
> or
> 
> "_I hope you live a life you’re proud of, and if you don't..._" (i.e. you don't...live)
> 
> nice ink, pagey.
> 
> alasdair



You may be right here, however. Though I'd like a second opinion from one of our resident grammar checkers. Ideally Sammy_g, but now he appears to have lost his marbles I recommend SHM for the job.


----------



## felix

Scotsman said:


> You'll know this one Felix....Beinn Na Bein up the top left of the picture.



I do recognise that place, hah. Here's me in 1981 heading for the Lost Valley, looking back:


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Raasyvibe said:


> You may be right here, however. Though I'd like a second opinion from one of our resident grammar checkers. Ideally Sammy_g, but now he appears to have lost his marbles I recommend SHM for the job.



I'll nae be second choice to that Fenian bastard.


----------



## Sprout

Something like those ^^.


----------



## alasdairm

Raasyvibe said:


> ...theres a difference between a typo made on page 29 of an Internet drugs forum thread...


agreed. the typo. is so easy to avoid that it's unforgivable 


Raasyvibe said:


> You may be right here, however.


thanks. i often am.



alasdair


----------



## Wenlock

Still avoiding that barbers eh lassie? (or should that be hairdressers?)

:D


----------



## Sprout

Correct!
Only now I'm failing to honour my Celtic/Viking heritage with a ginger beard, it refuses to grow much more.


----------



## Wenlock

SproutOnSmack said:


> Correct!
> Only now I'm failing to honour my Celtic/Viking heritage with a ginger beard, it refuses to grow much more.



I'm sure it'll start once you reach puberty! ?


----------



## Raasyvibe

felix said:


> I do recognise that place, hah. Here's me in 1981 heading for the Lost Valley, looking back:



I don't think I was even born when that was taken.

C'mon, new material man


----------



## Raasyvibe

While we're oldskool, Raas@ 1996, school tie n' all:



*NSFW*: 







gone


----------



## Josh

Currently, like this: http://imgur.com/JivlPp3


----------



## Don Luigi

Pagey said:


> Check me out guys. All ready to start work in the City %)




Soooo should have went with the white shoes


----------



## Eveleivibe

Raasyvibe said:


> Here is my drawings of Sammy_G and Evey



LoL Raasy

It was pink not red but nice try all the same :D

I miss Sammy G. Where the eck's he gone?  I sent him a PM. Does anyone know if he's ok or just taking time out for a lil' while?  It's not like our Sammy to be away this long I hope he's doing OK.



Pagey said:


> Check me out guys. All ready to start work in the City %)



You are bloody STUNNING! I'm well jealous you look classy in that outfit. I also read elsewhere that you ran race4life in 24 mins. Wow that's ace. Nice one.  My fastest time was 29 mins in 2012 but had slipped disc (sciatica) at the time. 

Evey


----------



## Eveleivibe

Gone  

Evey


----------



## Sprout

Mid stim-binge face. 8(

Looking lovely, Evey.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Thanks. I'd look better with a bag over my head but hay ho I just wanted to show my weight loss. I might have the ugliest face ever but can do something about the rest of me....hopefully hahaha 

Evey


----------



## gardenlane

You aren't ugly, Evey, and those dresses are lovely. I'm sure you'll have a lovely time away.


----------



## Wenlock

gardenlane said:


> You aren't ugly, Evey, and those dresses are lovely. I'm sure you'll have a lovely time away.



Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder!


----------



## curious_24

Eveyvibe said:


> Thanks. I'd look better with a bag over my head but hay ho I just wanted to show my weight loss. I might have the ugliest face ever but can do something about the rest of me....hopefully hahaha
> 
> Evey



Those dresses really suit your figure.   Looking good!


----------



## Eveleivibe

Thank you, Curious, that's nice of you to say. 



gardenlane said:


> You aren't ugly, Evey, and those dresses are lovely. I'm sure you'll have a lovely time away.



Thank you  

Evey


----------



## Tangerine Dream

And all your necklaces in last picture draw attention to your cleavage!  Hopefully that's taken as a nice thing to say too. David Brent taught me, so you know it's credible


----------



## gardenlane

Wenlock said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder!



do you ever fucking stop being a dick?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Tangerine Dream said:


> And all your necklaces in last picture draw attention to your cleavage!  Hopefully that's taken as a nice thing to say too. David Brent taught me, so you know it's credible



Lol


----------



## curious_24

gardenlane said:


> do you ever fucking stop being a dick?



He has the odd moment of humanity, every now and then.


----------



## Eveleivibe

he did help sshotel once with electric n offered to have follsy. He prob just likes to have a joke on forums, harmless enough. 

Evey


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Wenlock said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder!


No... A butty is in the eye of the beer holder


----------



## gardenlane

At your expense, Evey. But sure let him have a harmless joke.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Thats what I get for ritalin XR taken at 10pm.


----------



## Eveleivibe

gardenlane said:


> At your expense, Evey. But sure let him have a harmless joke.



Wenlock's comments don't bother me at all. He's a stranger on the net. 

Evey


----------



## gardenlane

I'm glad, evey.


----------



## Ceres

Check out my new ink


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

That's... er, sightly disturbing.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Ceres said:


> Check out my new ink



You're an oddbal, you are, Ceres....

Still we like you all the same n wouldn't have you different lol. 

Imteresting tattoo. 

Evey


----------



## One Thousand Words

He spelled Mum wrong


----------



## Eveleivibe

One Thousand Words said:


> He spelled Mum wrong



They spell it "Mom" in some places like Amercia n even in the Midlands (UK) some say "Mom" my ex was one of them, along with another lady who lives in that area. 

It can also be spelt / pronounced "Mam" too where we Welshies are from. 

Heredth lays Evey's lesson on the spelling of Mam. 

Evey


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'm pretty sure ceres calls his mum Steve


----------



## gardenlane

we have to start wearing makeup in work, which I'm unhappy about because I rarely so wear makeup and can't be bothered each day. So I went for the brightest, baby whore colours I could find so hopefully they'll excuse me from makeup wearing "D


----------



## Eveleivibe

^you're very pretty, MzGarden xxxx

Evey


----------



## gardenlane

Thank you evey


----------



## ScotchMist

gardenlane said:


> we have to start wearing makeup in work, which I'm unhappy about because I rarely so wear makeup and can't be bothered each day. So I went for the brightest, baby whore colours I could find so hopefully they'll excuse me from makeup wearing "D



.... I'd probably just go all out tomorrow, get some face paints and go for a tiger... there's always the Gene Simmons look too..


----------



## gardenlane

Oh scotchy what a great idea! I'll have to try every animal!luckily I'm away to Dons tobight and off tomorrow so I can be makeupless once more for a bit


----------



## gardenlane

Maybe a little creepy  but I'll take it hahaha.


----------



## gardenlane

I only get creepy compliments


----------



## Wenlock




----------



## gardenlane

Do I get a danger wank medal?


----------



## Wenlock

gardenlane said:


> Do I get a danger wank medal?



Only if you participate.


----------



## gardenlane

Sure I'll go have a sneaky fap in the work toilet then.


----------



## Wenlock




----------



## felix

Scotsman said:


> It’s like me saying today Garden you will be the focus of my danger wank at work….



Dirty old man! Have a danger wank to this instead: 

*NSFW*:


----------



## Eveleivibe

I've Sky HD too

Evey


----------



## ScotchMist

I'm a Virgin...


----------



## gardenlane

I'm the virgin mary, beat that fucker.


----------



## ColtDan

*edit 

actually sod it, theres enough pics up of me


----------



## Eveleivibe

Go on Dan don't be shy. 

Evey


----------



## koneko

OMG 


*NSFW*: 















8(

_Please don't_


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

gardenlane said:


> Sure I'll go have a sneaky fap in the work toilet then.




Don't suppose you took any pictures?


----------



## SummerSerenade

ColtDan said:


> *edit
> 
> actually sod it, theres enough pics up of me



Get your moobs out sexy


----------



## s0laris

ScotchMist said:


> .... I'd probably just go all out tomorrow, get some face paints and go for a tiger... there's always the Gene Simmons look too..



Don't forget the glitter!


----------



## Raasyvibe

SummerSerenade said:


> Get your moobs out sexy
> 
> 
> ColtDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *edit
> 
> actually sod it, theres enough pics up of me
Click to expand...



Does he really have moobs?

Lemme see.


----------



## SummerSerenade

Raasyvibe said:


> Does he really have moobs?
> 
> Lemme see.



Massive ones. Bigger than mine and getting bigger all the time. Soon, Dan will be more moob than man.


----------



## Eveleivibe

SummerSerenade said:


> Massive ones. Bigger than mine and getting bigger all the time. Soon, Dan will be more moob than man.



Dan is a decent person


----------



## SummerSerenade

Yeah he's alright


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

It's your (un)lucky day folks! Here's a mugshot I had done this morning for my ID card. Currently on day 3 of a stim binge and not slept or eaten for 60 hours - hence looking a little bleary eyed...

http://imgur.com/SG0U1zx


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> It's your (un)lucky day folks! Here's a mugshot I had done this morning for my ID card. Currently on day 3 of a stim binge and not slept or eaten for 60 hours - hence looking a little bleary eyed...
> 
> http://imgur.com/SG0U1zx




Looking well dude


----------



## Ms Mermaid

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> It's your (un)lucky day folks! Here's a mugshot I had done this morning for my ID card. Currently on day 3 of a stim binge and not slept or eaten for 60 hours - hence looking a little bleary eyed...
> 
> http://imgur.com/SG0U1zx


Kudos, you look almost as miserable as me in the new ones I recently got done for my driving license renewal. (I think it was the 9 points that were getting added that did it    )

Nice eyes .. and colour btw


----------



## gardenlane

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> It's your (un)lucky day folks! Here's a mugshot I had done this morning for my ID card. Currently on day 3 of a stim binge and not slept or eaten for 60 hours - hence looking a little bleary eyed...
> 
> http://imgur.com/SG0U1zx





looking good man. But gone eat something and drink some water. Or a nice refreshing beer.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

warriorOnTheEdge said:


> Looking well dude



Cheers man  Feeling pretty good at the moment - started the day with my last 100mg of 3fpm, then topped up with a few bombs of 2fa. Been in a top mood all day so far..



Ms Mermaid said:


> Kudos, you look almost as miserable as me in the new ones I recently got done for my driving license renewal. (I think it was the 9 points that were getting added that did it    )
> 
> Nice eyes .. and colour btw



To tell the truth MsMermaid, that mugshot was actually for my driving licence as well - I'm finally getting round to changing my address details after 10 years...

Thanks for the compliment, though my eyes are usually hidden behind jamjar specs, but the photobooth told me to remove them, and try not to look happy at all...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

gardenlane said:


> Don is so gonna get beard envy. I can feel it in my bones. He might ask for tips.
> 
> looking good man. But gone eat something and drink some water. Or a nice refreshing beer.



Cheers GL  Yeh, I'd kill for a nice beer at the mo' but im working. Managed to force down 2 sausage rolls and working my way through a 6 pack of water...


----------



## gardenlane

s0laris said:


> Don't forget the glitter!



I had glitter nail polish confiscated from me last night because I may have used it on someone else! Would I ever!? I'm more the envelope full of glitter girl.


----------



## gardenlane

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Cheers GL  Yeh, I'd kill for a nice beer at the mo' but im working. Managed to force down 2 sausage rolls and working my way through a 6 pack of water...



Power through work then have a sneaky pint!


----------



## Ms Mermaid

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Cheers man  Feeling pretty good at the moment - started the day with my last 100mg of 3fpm, then topped up with a few bombs of 2fa. Been in a top mood all day so far..
> 
> 
> 
> To tell the truth MsMermaid, that mugshot was actually for my driving licence as well - I'm finally getting round to changing my address details after 10 years...
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, though my eyes are usually hidden behind jamjar specs, but the photobooth told me to remove them, and try not to look happy at all...


Same here on the photobooth instructions. I fucked that off straight away tho and kept my jamjars on. Never taking my specs off, particularly when told to do so by a metalbox ;p (or anyone else for that matter)

And it passed the DVLA nazis too  ( and they are fucking nazi, selling our details for a profit MULTIPLE TIMES OVER, cunts)

Bizarrely I also managed to keep my black rimmed specs on for my passport photo too, AND they hard fairly dark tints in as well. 

Fuck regulations. Theyre meant to be challenged ... just like people. Too much comfort makes jack a dull boy.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Ms Mermaid said:


> Fuck regulations. Theyre meant to be challenged ... just like people. Too much comfort makes jack a dull boy.



But perhaps too much crass rudeness might make Jill a sad, lonely girl? I guess she could always join the Westboro Baptist Church and be truly sanctimonious?


----------



## Ms Mermaid

touche.

Strangely the westboro baptists have been appealing to me for a few reasons recently. Theyre still nutty as fuck tho.  Hrmn, sounds like someone I know ;p

Loneliness? Fuck me, that would honestly be a walk in the fucking park should it occur considering where my head has been over the last year. No bullshit. 

_Im an island of such great complexity _ an all that 


* thank yee Malkmus for thy tongue in cheekiness


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Pavement thread is, erm, here.

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/761050-Pavement!!!?p=13098222#post13098222


----------



## gardenlane

so I am bored with my hair again and cane across this from a few years back. Should I go blonde and fringey once more?


----------



## Wenlock

gardenlane said:


> so I am bored with my hair again and cane across this from a few years back. Should I go blonde and fringey once more?



No.


----------



## gardenlane

Thanks, Wenny. I feel like your answer will totally sway my decision :D


----------



## Raasyvibe

^ +1 Agreed.


----------



## blondin

was gonna show you my handsome mug but dont know how :/


----------



## gardenlane

I quite like it but know it'll only lead to going ginger again. I just get hair dying fever


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

From the pictures I've seen, I think it suits you better as it is now tbh.


----------



## Ceres




----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

Are you wearing blue contacts GL?


----------



## Ceres

cyan blue hair to go with the eyes.


----------



## gardenlane

Yeah I was wearing contacts! Another thing I love hahahaha.

my hair and eyes are naturally very dark  and as a girl I obv like to change these things lol


----------



## Bella Figura

Quite clearly not meant to be taken seriously.

Context.


----------



## ScotchMist

I fail to see the racism.. yeah, context..


----------



## Bella Figura

Raasyvibe said:


> Quite clearly you're an idiot.



How Christian of you


----------



## ScotchMist

Ceres is not racist... of this im certain..

I am drunk at the wheel tonight with some added Mxe involved so i  judgements may be squiffy some what... apologies


----------



## Bella Figura

Your judgement is perfectly fine


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hello.


----------



## Raasyvibe

...edit....drunken shite...sorry!


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## One Thousand Words

Raasyvibe said:


> Best you go to bed. He's taken the piss out of the moderator's incompetence for a while now. I've reported posts, hopefully someone a bit more on the ball will deal with this.



If it offends you so much why would you requote it?

Apart from being a whiney snitchy bitch


----------



## pasha

gardenlane said:


> so I am bored with my hair again and cane across this from a few years back. Should I go blonde and fringey once more?



gorgeous.


----------



## Eveleivibe

OI otw no need for that you whine all the time yet we tolerate it


----------



## gardenlane

pasha said:


> gorgeous.



thank you.


----------



## Eveleivibe

pasha said:


> gorgeous.



Agreed. She's beautiful x


----------



## pasha

Raasyvibe said:


> Absolutly astounding.
> 
> I'd love to hear the other mod's opinion on this



my opinion is that of scotchmists.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Eveyvibe said:


> OI otw no need for that you whine all the time yet we tolerate it



You say you're taking break from online forums all the time and here you are


----------



## pasha

gardenlane said:


> thank you.



you have only yourself to thank for those mesmerizing eyes. absolutely enchanting.


----------



## Eveleivibe

One Thousand Words said:


> You say you're taking break from online forums all the time and here you are



Raasy asked me to come back n im drunk ill be on a break tomorrow


----------



## Eveleivibe

pasha said:


> my opinion is that of scotchmists.



I owe you an opology, baooozs. I like Sammy g but I can admit my wrongs. I publicly had a go at you without knowing the full facts, n for that I apologise. 

Evey


----------



## One Thousand Words

Did he ask you back so he had someone to pick on?


----------



## gardenlane

pasha said:


> you have only yourself to thank for those mesmerizing eyes. absolutely enchanting.



fake contacts dude hahahahaha


----------



## Eveleivibe

One Thousand Words said:


> Did he ask you back so he had someone to pick on?



hahahahahahahahaha
OTW I just can't take you seriously.  I like you which is why I wrote you the email other day.  Let's not argue, ok.  How's work going? 

Evey


----------



## One Thousand Words

Last day in FNQ and it's raining. I didn't see any snakes yesterday so no to bad to be fair


----------



## Shambles

Raasyvibe said:


> Absolutly astounding.
> 
> I'd love to hear the other mod's opinion on this



Very clearly not racist.

What is it with this "bigotry" bee in your bonnet you have of late, Raas? Your religious views are a personal choice. An opinion. Other peoples' race, sexuality, gender and so forth are not a choice. This is the difference. You mock and abuse people for things you find distasteful about them that they are not able to change even if they somehow wanted to. Some (myself included at times, for sure) mock and abuse your _chosen_ religious views - although, to be honest, it's really your personal views that are being mocked as you very clearly use religion to try to match up to your own inherent bigotry. You are a petty, small-minded hypocrite and, as such, get no sympathy on the "abused minority" scale. You could change yourself and become a decent human being. You choose not to. So reap what you sow (as it were).


----------



## Eveleivibe

Then why does it say in the blua on the grounds of sexuality, religion, race etc????

Rule 4

Eveyyyyyy


----------



## Eveleivibe

Shambles said:


> Very clearly not racist.
> 
> What is it with this "bigotry" bee in your bonnet you have of late, Raas? Your religious views are a personal choice. An opinion. Other peoples' race, sexuality, gender and so forth are not a choice. This is the difference. You mock and abuse people for things you find distasteful about them that they are not able to change even if they somehow wanted to. Some (myself included at times, for sure) mock and abuse your _chosen_ religious views - although, to be honest, it's really your personal views that are being mocked as you very clearly use religion to try to match up to your own inherent bigotry. You are a petty, small-minded hypocrite and, as such, get no sympathy on the "abused minority" scale. You could change yourself and become a decent human being. You choose not to. So reap what you sow (as it were).



C'mon now that's slightly harsh the bloke aint long come back please at least give him a break. He's been lovely lately.


----------



## Shambles

Eveyvibe said:


> Then why does it say in the blua on the grounds of sexuality, religion, race etc????



I'd presume because the rules were mostly written by Americans who still mostly believe that kinda crap (on the religion thing). All BL rules are open to interpretation and I just gave my interpretation and am happy to defend it should it ever be questioned.



Eveyvibe said:


> C'mon now that's slightly harsh the bloke aint long come back please at least give him a break. He's been lovely lately.



*resists urge to quote your own posts back at your from a couple of days back*


----------



## Eveleivibe

???????

I'm not wanting to argue just think lets give him a chance he only came back 6 June its now 21. He's ok really. He does care about people etc. i think its mean the way people go at him over his religion

My nain was a christian n would do owt for anyone so this vendetta against us christians isnt fair especially being mods too that's just disgusting. 

Sorry


----------



## Eveleivibe

Hang on where has Raasy gone anyway? Seeya all im meant to be on a break. Damn alcohol. 
Will regret this 2moro i know. 

Evey


----------



## Shambles

My grandmother was also nice - both of them... at least to me. They were utter dicks to their own kids, mind. No idea whether they were Christian or not. Still not sure what grandmothers have to do with anything beyond family trees and personal fondnesses but hey ho.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Also you, no offence, seem to be the only one with an issue against Raasy here. Everyone else likes him n has welcomed him back to the forum


----------



## Shambles

Then we have been reading very different forums...

FWIW, I genuinely dislike Raas. I find him somewhat repellent. Weaselling. Two-faced. Disingenuous.  Full of shit. Hypocritical. And so forth.

However, he does have some good features too. He can be a decent human being - bordering on likeable at times - and wouldn't take much to focus more on that aspect than his (very) many negatives. He, like all of us, chooses how he represents himself. When Raas acts like a decent human being I am happy to treat him as such. Until then, I really couldn't give two shits.

I would agree that I see signs of what I would construe as "improvement" this time around. Let's see how that pans out before making any rash decisions.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Shitttttttttttttt

Shitttttttttttttt

Shitttttttttttttt

Shitttttttttttttt

8 weeks drink-free n what do I do? Drink some JD n a bottle of peroni which I bought for my Dad n will have to go Tesco to re-purchase. And have made a complete n utter fucking prat of myself on here. 

There should be a drink-evey-ban----er yea stoppy thing on Bluelight that stops me typing when drank. If I've abused anyone (hang on I'm not infracted??? Yet????) that maybe a good sign). 

Another 8 weeks of high intensity training starting this week (bar this holiday which is a slight inconvenience as I've given up bread etc n will have to eat it, ruin my routine etc) must families insist on going on holiday? Ugh I like living on my own n my own space, still its only a few days. 

AND I FINALLY GET TO TRY SWIMMING IN THE SEA!!!!! I'm up to 35 lengths now. Anyone know what current is? If you read the news of a washed up, half ate, drowned body on the beach you'll know it wasn't one of my best ideas but my bruv suggested it. He said you can swim in the sea  

And why have I wrote this on piccy thread????? 



Shambles said:


> I'd presume because the rules were mostly written by Americans who still mostly believe that kinda crap (on the religion thing). All BL rules are open to interpretation and I just gave my interpretation and am happy to defend it should it ever be questioned.
> 
> 
> 
> *resists urge to quote your own posts back at your from a couple of days back*



So you're basically saying you're going to ignore a rule because you don't agree with it?  In my opinion, that's not being a good moderator n unfair. You can't just pick n choose the rules that suit you n depending on who you like or not. Surely the reason we have moderators is so they are fair n just, don't bring into it person likes / dislikes n uphold the rules which are there for a reason. We need to be able to trust the staff because we're not staff ourselves. 

I'm not trying to be mean or argue with you as I like you n have a lot of respect for you, but in this instance I feel that you're being unfair n in the wrong. 

Evey


----------



## Raasyvibe

^ Don't worry. I was even more drunk. It's been weeks since I have done that also. Timing, eh 





			
				Evey said:
			
		

> Shambles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd presume because the rules were mostly written by Americans who still mostly believe that kinda crap (on the religion thing). All BL rules are open to interpretation and I just gave my interpretation and am happy to defend it should it ever be questioned.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're basically saying you're going to ignore a rule because you don't agree with it? In my opinion, that's not being a good moderator n unfair. *You can't just pick n choose the rules that suit you n depending on who you like or not.* .
Click to expand...


Bit off putting.

I'm editing out rant here - but basically this probably isn't the place to pass your judgements. Apologies for drunken shite though


----------



## Bella Figura

Post a pic or STFU.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Sorry.


----------



## Sadie

Chippendale said:


> Post a pic or STFU.








[/IMG]

*evil smirk*


----------



## Eveleivibe

Chippendale said:


> Post a pic or STFU.



ok. 











Evey


----------



## BecomingJulie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMexp4Y59s0


----------



## Bella Figura

Sadie said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> *evil smirk*



That squirrel looks predatory as hell :D


----------



## pasha

Eveyvibe said:


> ???????
> 
> I'm not wanting to argue just think lets give him a chance he only came back 6 June its now 21. He's ok really. He does care about people etc. i think its mean the way people go at him over his religion
> 
> My nain was a christian n would do owt for anyone so this vendetta against us christians isnt fair especially being mods too that's just disgusting.
> 
> Sorry



your posts are divisive, and manipulative. your agenda is clear. you should be thankful your mods have the patience to engage you, because i don't.


----------



## ColtDan

Good riddance. Fuck off with your annoying bullshit


----------



## pasha

banning you is up to the discretion of the eadd mods. in terms of sammy, despite his foul mouthed tirade, the mod team chose to extend him leniency due to his issues and his value to the community. i don't know raas very well, and i'm not judgemental.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

I just puked a little.


----------



## SummerSerenade

Everyone stop moaning in the pic thread and someone get their tits out.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SummerSerenade said:


> Everyone stop moaning in the pic thread and someone get their tits out.



You first


----------



## blondin

'value to the community' - no more and no less than most here - the arsehole should have been banned infracted or what the fuck you want to call it......now who want to see my bum.


----------



## pasha

i agree. everyone is valuable. i don't gauge his value to the community. he is admired by many here. we should aim to be as accepting as we can of others as a progressive drug community. i'm the first to acknowledge that he needs to amend his behavior. he needs to find a medium of understanding and respect with shm. i'm sure he can, but i have very little faith that evey can.

i do apologize for interrupting this thread summer. please do continue.


----------



## gardenlane




----------



## Ceres

SummerSerenade said:


> Everyone stop moaning in the pic thread and someone get their tits out.




*NSFW*:


----------



## SummerSerenade

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> You first



Only one person here gets to see my tits. He's more than welcome to get his out though


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

pasha said:


> the mod team chose to extend him leniency due to his issues and his value to the community.



This is the bit I puked at and you know why Pash. When I got banned for 3 months back in December these were the exact grounds I appealed on. My issues were part of my cumulative ban had been accrued while being goaded (by Sammy) while two of my good friends had died. And value to the community is a wanky term for what I said was 'I write half decent posts occasionally'. And you and Ali both categorically said both those things didn't count. Indeed, as far as my dead friends were concerned, you were kind enough to say "We all have problems and don't whine about it"

Now this for Sammy? Fuck ya. 

Have some tits.


----------



## Bella Figura

Hawt & sassy


----------



## pasha

StoneHappyMonday said:


> This is the bit I puked at and you know why Pash. When I got banned for 3 months back in December these were the exact grounds I appealed on. My issues were part of my cumulative ban had been accrued while being goaded (by Sammy) while two of my good friends had died. And value to the community is a wanky term for what I said was 'I write half decent posts occasionally'. And you and Ali both categorically said both those things didn't count. Indeed, as far as my dead friends were concerned, you were kind enough to say "We all have problems and don't whine about it"
> 
> Now this for Sammy? Fuck ya.
> 
> Have some tits.



i agree to some extent. and i don't want to get into the details of your previous disciplinary issues. it was however, part of a longer pattern of repeated behavior. what can often happen, when you put members under a microscope, is that their issues become amplified and forum wide, staff can be hesitant to use their discretion. we're adjusting this approach slightly, much like you've adjusted certain aspects of your behavior recently. in all fairness though, you were extended the exact same leniency due to your health issues upon returning from your most recent ban.


----------



## masaz

Chippendale said:


> Hawt & sassy



Thread saved :D


----------



## koneko

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Have some tits.



I love it when the guys get their tits out %)

Fucking classy pose too...



pasha said:


> i agree to some extent. and i don't want to get into the details of your previous disciplinary issues. it was however, part of a longer pattern of repeated behavior. what can often happen, when you put members under a microscope, is that their issues become amplified and forum wide, staff can be hesitant to use their discretion. we're adjusting this approach slightly, much like you've adjusted certain aspects of your behavior recently. in all fairness though, you were extended the exact same leniency due to your health issues upon returning from your most recent ban.



Do you know the term _"Washing your dirty underwear in public"?_

Discretion is a lovely way of doing things....and very European 8)

I applaud you for taking on such a wonderful section of BL, where sensitivity matters %) (((HUGS)))%)


----------



## Urbain

Eveyvibe said:


> Also you, no offence, seem to be the only one with an issue against Raasy here. Everyone else likes him n has welcomed him back to the forum



Nopes. Though I'm afraid I can't put it so eloquently as Shambles can, I think Rass is a fucking arsehole.


----------



## pasha

koneko said:


> Do you know the term "Washing your dirty underwear in public"?
> 
> Discretion is a lovely way of doing things....and very European 8)
> 
> I applaud you for taking on such a wonderful section of BL, where sensitivity matters %) (((HUGS)))%)



i'm not sure what you mean. i don't view anything as dirty laundry. it's a disservice to the members not to explain your approach. if you view it as otherwise, that's up to you. i am however, thrilled to continue working here and i am finished derailing this thread.


----------



## koneko

pasha said:


> i am however, thrilled to continue working here..



Me too! x

Agree, there's other places for other chat


----------



## pasha

are you inviting me to pm you? if so, i'll happily oblige. in all seriousness though, what i'm saying isn't a secret. it may be the wrong thread, but if you view the one i opened in anonymous for members to discuss their bans, it follows a similar philosophy of open and honest communication.


----------



## SummerSerenade

*NSFW*: 










Actual pic for the pic thread. Few weeks old, suspicious eyes - check. And no tits but no hat either so proof at last that I actually have hair.


----------



## koneko

^
Baby beautiful Summer


----------



## Josh

Was walking across London the other afternoon and someone shouted at me "oi mate, are you a raver from the 80s or something?" Best. Compliment. Ever! And both facts are technically true as well.



I've started to dress a little more eccentrically since I've been back in London and it's making me very happy indeed.


----------



## gardenlane

Josh said:


> Was walking across London the other afternoon and someone shouted at me "oi mate, are you a raver from the 80s or something?" Best. Compliment. Ever! And both facts are technically true as well.
> 
> http://imgur.com/JXIwELV.jpg
> 
> I've started to dress a little more eccentrically since I've been back in London and it's making me very happy indeed.



Those sunglasses are magical.


----------



## Josh

gardenlane said:


> Those sunglasses are magical.



Haha cheers. I never spend more than £10 on a pair because I either lose or break them before the end of the summer. Or even if I don't I persistently put them down lens-first, or in my bag without a case so they get scratched to shit. I'm too careless to look after a £200 pair of Oakleys, and this way I get to change colours more often too!

Another pair I'm currently in possession of...


----------



## gardenlane

I would never pay £200 for a pair of sunglasses. That's outrageous. 

I took two pairs to spain, came back with one and left the broken pair in the bin  I must invest in a magical pair.


----------



## Josh

Just realised how uncheerful I look in those pics. I'm actually really happy right now! It just never seems to look that way heh.


----------



## gardenlane

I am not so fussed on the pink ones. 

Everyone looks grumpy.


----------



## felix

My Sunday School teachers all looked like Spade's Mum.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Josh said:


> Was walking across London the other afternoon and someone shouted at me "oi mate, are you a raver from the 80s or something?" Best. Compliment. Ever!



Yeah, that's good. Best one I ever had, when I did my counselling certificate, was "You look like someone permanently on holiday"

And he wasn't far wrong.


----------



## Ceres

^ haha. 

it's the bucket hat that does it Josh


----------



## Eveleivibe

Scotsman said:


> Summer you look something akin to a Sunday school teacher there…wouldn’t have you pegged as a ‘dabbler’
> 
> Books, covers…judging and all that I suppose





StoneHappyMonday said:


> Yeah, that's good. Best one I ever had, when I did my counselling certificate, was "You look like someone permanently on holiday"
> 
> And he wasn't far wrong.



I've done counselling certificate n diploma course (but only got credits as never did 100hour placement). The 20 hours therapy etc was expensive. Good times those were. 

Evey


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Me propositioning the Lao police


----------



## felix

RayBan Socialist.


----------



## Erikmen

Looks of someone you would never believe that had dealt severely with hard drugs for over 20+ years.


----------



## Sadie

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Me propositioning the Lao police



I don't believe I've ever seen you! Always wanted to meet you as you're one of my top favourite people. Loving that face already! Gonna have to insist on you coming up here for a visit!My shiny happy SHM! xxxx


----------



## Bella Figura

Nothing to see here move along.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Bob Funkhouse said:


> She's looking well mate. I bet her prom date is chuffed
> 
> Prom- wtf did u move to the states!
> 
> I'd take that pic down quick before creepy raas adds it to his file



Haha, we are the 51st state donchaknow? Unfortunately, the whole yank prom scene is in full force over here - its cost us a bleedin fortune. And now primary schools are having leaving proms.. Fuck me what's the world coming to?

Yeh, her prom date was pretty chuffed, but I wasn't cos he didn't bring me any weed


----------



## mrcientist

Looking good SHM! 

In honour of my wedding to Pagey in one week, whom I met through BL (a relationship everyone predicted would last a couple weeks at most  ),repost of one of our first pictures together and one of our most recent ones!

One of our very first pictures together:





And one of our most recent ones!





(wedding pictures will obviously be posted very, very soon! )


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Got another silly haircut


----------



## Raasyvibe

All you need is a Nike tick on that t-shirt


----------



## SummerSerenade

mrcientist said:


> Looking good SHM!
> 
> In honour of my wedding to Pagey in one week, whom I met through BL (a relationship everyone predicted would last a couple weeks at most  ),repost of one of our first pictures together and one of our most recent ones!
> 
> (wedding pictures will obviously be posted very, very soon! )



Big congrats you two, you make such a lovely couple and I'm looking forward to the wedding photos. Bluelight relationships


----------



## wibble

mrcientist said:


> Looking good SHM!
> In honour of my wedding to Pagey in one week, whom I met through BL (a relationship everyone predicted would last a couple weeks at most  ),repost of one of our first pictures together and one of our most recent ones!
> 
> (wedding pictures will obviously be posted very, very soon! )



Congrats! And sweet photos.

Here's a reasonably recent me and new glasses:


*NSFW*: 



gone


----------



## ScotchMist

I'm  of that large woman laying on the beach ball behind me..


*NSFW*: 



none


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Fucking hell man, you even have the face for being a stand up comedian.

Missing your vocation yo.


----------



## ScotchMist

Hahaha.. :D


----------



## ScotchMist

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Me propositioning the Lao police



Beats a face for radio though, ay..


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Last time I'm nice to you ya cunt.


----------



## SummerSerenade

I might get my ass kicked for this but in the spirit of BL couples that have lasted (10 months and counting here) here's 2 other idiots on drugs: 


*NSFW*: 










Not sure what drugs but impressive pupils all round. %)


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

What a pair of fuckin wasters :D


----------



## SummerSerenade

Too right  

Not anymore though, I'm a good girl nowadays. Haven't touched a drug in a WEEK I tell you. 

Bad times.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Heavy shit Summer, get yer bloody act together.. (Take it the postie didn't deliver?)


----------



## SummerSerenade

Ahh I did get some stuff today (speed and more benzos) but I've been feeling sicky all day so didnt think it was wise to do anything. Plus I'm semi saving myself for next week in the hope that I'll be seeing my partner in crime. I know I'm a shit druggy nowadays, this time last year I was doing coke everyday... which I would probably still be doing if I wasn't into my overdraft until the middle of July. Cheap drugs or no drugs for me atm.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Why don't you just get a credit card?


----------



## mcopus82

*Bored and high as a kite*


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

^ Interesting eyes squire.


----------



## Eveleivibe

How are you doing, Hotel?  Long time no see. Hope you're ok

Evey


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

5StarSquatHotel said:


> ^ Interesting eyes squire.



He's the best looking of the 3 brothers - you wanna see 'Hear no Evil' and 'See no evil'...


----------



## Bella Figura

Unless he's just smelling his finger, dread to think where it's been.


----------



## Eveleivibe

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> He's the best looking of the 3 brothers - you wanna see 'Hear no Evil' and 'See no evil'...



That's an ace film. 

Evey


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Chippendale said:


> Unless he's just smelling his finger, dread to think where it's been.



No wonder his eyes are so wide


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

OMG!!!!!






[/IMG]


----------



## Bella Figura

Psilocybe Chodensis?

*gets coat*


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Chippendale said:


> Psilocybe Chodensis?
> 
> *gets coat*



Heh heh,

Or even,

'I'm a neater Phallus'  (amanita phalloides)...


Aaw fuck it, i'm coming with you Chip.....


----------



## Bella Figura

lol :D


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Here's his 'cumface'....






[/IMG]



Edit: 50 years of age and still making cock gags... (sigh!)


----------



## Jackal

Taking the little bike for a spin.


----------



## Sprout

Either Day 4/5 of another bender.


----------



## Eveleivibe

***Gone - be thankful you weren't traumatised by my ugly mug lol***

I just took a selfie so be prepared to be traumatised lol

Evey


----------



## felix

I see you have a coke fiend of a Henry hoover.


----------



## gardenlane

felix said:


> I see you have a coke fiend of a Henry hoover.




Henry


----------



## Pagey

Well....









Tied the knot with mrcientist...yeah...it actually happened


----------



## Don Luigi

Congraulations, Mr & Mrs Scientist 

 You both look very dapper. I hope it was a good day and you have many years of happiness and :D


----------



## steewith2ees

Well done guys glad the day went well x


----------



## Eveleivibe

Congrats x

Evey


----------



## Urbain

Congratulations both! Xx


----------



## Jackal

Congrats!

The two of you have eyes like pissholes in the snow


----------



## koneko

Congratulations you 2, you look so happy. Love your dress and flowers Pagey, you're a beautiful bride x


----------



## gardenlane

Pagey said:


> Well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tied the knot with mrcientist...yeah...it actually happened



congrats! 

You both look amazing


----------



## Ms Mermaid

Yeah, lovely lookin couple. congrats both of you.

Whomever chose the groom's suit has taste of fucking perfection. seriously classy.

The only thing I miss about clothing retail is fitting guys up for a new suit. So much more satifying than dressing a woman. Theyre not filthy untidy animals in the fitting rooms like women are either ( mores the pity ;p )


----------



## ponch

Riding round Vietnam on a motorbike an that


----------



## felix

Congrats to the newly-weds.  Looks like you had a slightly more formal wedding than ours. 

And I think that's the first time I've seen Ponch. I'd be wearing gloves if I was you, mate. Google "degloving" some time when you're eating your lunch.


----------



## wibble

Degloving *shudder*


----------



## ponch

Tried to buy some in HCM before setting off but it's a struggle finding things that aren't munchkin sized out here. As soon as I get the chance to pick some up I will, promise


----------



## felix

You better.  

Even leather work gloves are better than nothing. If someone knocks you over in that insane Vietnamese traffic, even at low speed, what's the first part of you that touches the ground...? 

(Hopefully not your head. )


----------



## Eveleivibe

Evey


----------



## mickeyfinn79

^^looking good


----------



## kingme

Congrats to the newly weds! Where will the hineymoon be?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Pagey said:


> Well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tied the knot with mrcientist...yeah...it actually happened



Wow!! A real life fairy tale. Mucho luv and congrats to you both


----------



## Bella Figura




----------



## felix

gardenlane said:


> Not sure where I was going with the pigtails D:



You say that like it's a bad thing. 

*awaits slap from the wife*


----------



## PredatorVision

gardenlane said:


> _picture_
> 
> Blast from the Past; The dead shirt. Only though I think Don confused me for a classy bird cause I think I got it from primark actually. Not sure where I was going with the pigtails D:



^ very cute


*NSFW*: 










Here's a picture of me (on the left) from a recent night out in Manchester with a girl I was seeing until she realized that a junk habit actually isn't quite as cool and bohemian as it's cracked up to be, fortunately the smoke machine masks the pupils!


----------



## BecomingJulie

My turn to look pretty in pink:


----------



## Ms Mermaid

you have shapely legs.

Youre the kinda gal Bruce Campbell would fancy ;p


----------



## Ms Mermaid

ponch said:


> Riding round Vietnam on a motorbike an that


I can almost hear The Band* playing in the background



* not to be confused with *a* band


----------



## laugh

i can't believe they banned wedlock. what a bunch of facist nazis

didn't know beagleboy had an eadd alt ponch

the things you learn


----------



## Eveleivibe

They gave him plenty of chances lol

Evey


----------



## Bella Figura

Ms Mermaid said:


> I can almost hear The Band* playing in the background



Lol


----------



## BecomingJulie

Ms Mermaid said:


> you have shapely legs.
> 
> Youre the kinda gal Bruce Campbell would fancy ;p


Why, thank you 

Who's Bruce Campbell?


----------



## Sadie

Julie, as I was coming to comment on your fantastic pic ( nice gams indeed! ) I am now taken aback that you don't know who Bruce Cambell is!!! 

I'll forgive you this one seeing as you can pull pink off a hell of a lot better than me!


----------



## laugh

Yeh hitter wasn't that bad can't blame him for trying to improve you useless poms


----------



## laugh

Germany are still trying via economics. Let's hope zee Germans do finally educate you mob just like the Greeks


----------



## Ms Mermaid

BecomingJulie said:


> Why, thank you
> 
> Who's Bruce Campbell?



One very sexy, badassmofo ... with the sexiest jawline in hollyweird.


----------



## wibble

PredatorVision said:


> ^ very cute



Relevant username.


----------



## Bella Figura

Haha :D


----------



## PredatorVision

wibble said:


> Relevant username.



ha ha, 

I hate cringing at myself


----------



## ColtDan

gardenlane said:


> so I am bored with my hair again and cane across this from a few years back. Should I go blonde and fringey once more?



Very nice  blonde and fringey suits you garden lady. dunno why but you remind me of an elf


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Ms Mermaid said:


> I can almost hear The Band* playing in the background
> 
> 
> 
> * not to be confused with *a* band



'Take a load of fanny' etc.. 

(See misheard song lyrics thread)


----------



## Eveleivibe

hahahahahaha

Evey


----------



## Erikmen

Nice picture!


----------



## koneko

I like it too Evey, suits you x

No need for the pink, that's a classy stud as is missus


----------



## yoyo50

White Afro got too big went all curly now i do on the plus side have a 2-3 natural dreadlocks growing


----------



## Erikmen

I wonder what is the average age of Blighters..


----------



## Bella Figura

EADD - how old are you.


----------



## Josh

What I look like in google's dreams...






Currently setting up a VM so I can process images locally, dreamdeeply.com is good but it only returns tiny images.


----------



## Jackal

All that ensemble needs is a helicopter rotor sticking out the top of your hat to be truly complete.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

That is freaky Josh - and exactly how I see people when on mushies...


----------



## Ceres

Josh said:


> What I look like in google's dreams...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently setting up a VM so I can process images locally, dreamdeeply.com is good but it only returns tiny images.



I'm in the process of setting it up myself, bit of palaver, loads of dependencies. The output from this thing is so cool though. I'm not sure if it will work in a vm, as it requires CUDA and vm's generally dont have raw access to the gpu?


----------



## Josh

I'm totally cheating and using someone else's Vagrant environment to do it, seems to be working though, albeit slowly (not that I have any frame of reference really), so when I've successfully processed my first image I'll start playing around with the VM settings myself to see if I can give it some more resources. I've got an i7, a GTX980 and 24GB of RAM in this machine so it *should* be fast enough.

http://overstruck.com/how-to-use-googles-deepdream-in-windows/ -if anyone else fancies having a go the easy way too.

EDIT: Yeah this is just using my CPU, which is a waste.

Hmm, do I want to repartition a drive, install linux and then go through the rigmarole of setting up the dependencies like you're doing?


----------



## felix

Could one of you two geeks set up an easy to use interface for us plebs to use? When I tried to create one of those images from a photograph there was a massive waiting list for it to happen. Or maybe I'm doing it wrong. Ta.


----------



## Josh

felix said:


> Could one of you two geeks set up an easy to use interface for us plebs to use? When I tried to create one of those images from a photograph there was a massive waiting list for it to happen. Or maybe I'm doing it wrong. Ta.



Heh, I'm not that geek unfortunately, and the first thing I did was look for something like that myself. I'm assuming because it's not been done its probably hard to do right now. dreamdeeply.com was returning images within a few minutes for me last night though, despite it saying the queue was 1hr+.

I'm sticking ubuntu on a USB stick now anyway, and then I'm going to follow this: https://www.reddit.com/r/deepdream/comments/3cd1yf/howto_install_on_ubuntulinux_mint_including_cuda/

I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Ceres

it should be a bluelight plugin for this thread that automatically applies it to anyones selfie they post.


----------



## felix

Josh said:


> Heh, I'm not that geek unfortunately, and the first thing I did was look for something like that myself. I'm assuming because it's not been done its probably hard to do right now. dreamdeeply.com was returning images within a few minutes for me last night though, despite it saying the queue was 1hr+.
> 
> I'm sticking ubuntu on a USB stick now anyway, and then I'm going to follow this: https://www.reddit.com/r/deepdream/comments/3cd1yf/howto_install_on_ubuntulinux_mint_including_cuda/



Too hard.  But thanks for the other link.


----------



## Erikmen

Chippendale said:


> EADD - how old are you.



Thanks Chip! I´m surprised I´m not as old as I though I would be in here. 
Not that young either, on my 40´s for a couple of years.


----------



## Josh

felix said:


> Too hard.  But thanks for the other link.



Yeah after an hour or two of fucking about in Ubuntu I'm admitting it's probably too hard for me too, so putting getting it working on the GPU on hold, and going to make myself a large and complex sandwich whilst it runs in a VM on the CPU from Windows


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Some very different "looks" from me here. They are both taken after coming down from a 2 night stim binge and just 4 hours last night too. I had to take some new pics to join some other website, maybe i should have waited until id caught up on my sleep.8(

Its all catching up with me, im starting to look like someone who's taking too many drugs. I guess i couldnt get away with it forever like Dorian Grey. In the first pic i think i look like a slightly horse faced woman, im not sure if i find 'her' attractive or not.8) In the 2nd i was experimenting with different poses for the camera, i dont think i'll use that pose again. 

Not sure why im posting these, im sure everyone knows sleep deprivation makes you look haggered as fuck and excessive drug consumption has to take its toll eventually, although there's quite a number of members on here who look amazing considering their lifestyle. Im not sure if ive ever looked this haggered before, maybe my vanity if nothing else will help me put an end to this madness of excessive compulsive consumption of stimulants. Id hate to end up looking like a chrystal meth addict, especially as ive never even tried it.

Sorry for the smudgy mirror, i guess it needs a bit of buffing up.


*NSFW*: 



gone


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Nice pics garden lane, ive not chatted to you yet, but i must say that i love the pig tails.


----------



## curious_24

MDB,  I always felt you had a "soft" friendly kinda face.   That last pic looks like the face of a chiselled serial killer (in the nicest possible way!)


----------



## Raasyvibe

It's like a cross between sammy_g and pierce brosnan!


----------



## ColtDan

Haha i agree


----------



## Eveleivibe

Evey


----------



## BecomingJulie

Evey -- were those shorts from Asda, by any chance? I have a very similar pair, also in pink; picture above, somewhere.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Yea bought them last year I think but they never fitted then lol

Edit: please forget seeing the flabby tummy I got my belly button pierced hence said outfit lol :D

Evey


----------



## HouseFever

You love dat pink.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Raasyvibe said:


> It's like a cross between sammy_g and pierce brosnan!



i'll take that as a compliment! The "chisseled" look thing was probably due to 70 w/e hour stim binge, no food or water, and the camera angle and the pose. I definately dont normally look like that, or wear such an expression in public. I was starting to feel a bit batty too. Its the sleep deprivation more than anything else that causes that. An enforced stim binge abstainence has beffel me, due to not noticing that the vendor who has everything i need has decided to take a 3 or 4 week holiday. Even with the strictest rationing my stims arent gonna last, so a binge is completeely out of the question. 

Are there ANY decent stims left on the RC market now That fukkin ethylnaphinadate is really nassty, dunno what to make of 3fpm, phenzacaine was probably the most pallatable of the bunch, probably cos its a sneaky way of vendors getting rid of their ethyl stocks.


----------



## One Thousand Words

A young David carradine perhaps?


----------



## Bella Figura

I approve of the proposed cultural reference / icon.

Went out in style.


----------



## spudgun

Vagrant chic


----------



## Bella Figura

Absolutely nothing what I imagined you to look like.

Pleasantly surprised!

honestly i was expecting: 


*NSFW*:


----------



## One Thousand Words

Chippendale said:


> I approve of the proposed cultural reference / icon.
> 
> Went out in style.


I don't know about that. Seems kind of sad hanging from a door knob with your limp dick poking from your fly


----------



## Bella Figura

a) died doing what he loved.
b) badass till the very end.
c) death is always sad, but sometimes it's at least interesting / unique / refreshing / encapsulates the guy perfectly.


----------



## spudgun

Putting aside the nominative determinism, I can't deny that a wee dab of speed would be just the ticket right now.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I had a colleague kill himself last month. He hooked himself up to a tank of nitrous and wrapped a plastic bag around his head. It was a pretty ingenious (and pain free) way to top yourself when you think about it, but it doesn't stop someone having to find your body with a fresh steaming turd in your pants.


----------



## Bella Figura

Someone is always going to find you and it'll be unpleasant. 

Death is for the living.


----------



## ponch

You could simply go for a shit before you bag yourself up. Manners cost nothing.


----------



## Ms Mermaid

major fucking lulz at the Carradine/suicide convo. Ponch, if you arent already doing so,  get sending in some  readers letters to viz please.

MDB looks like a better looking Steve Lamacq. I like Lamacq. Looks like a proper Indie DJ, before the term became even more meaningless than it was before NME started advertising hair products and guys like Alex Zane came on the scene and started making things way too fucking pretty.

Spudgun looks nothing like I anticipated. I was expecting shiny purposely shaved bald head and prettyboy degenerate, just to offset the intellect, but Im seeing a vague likeness to Dennis Pennis, and very soft 'love me' features. Like lots. Vagrant messiness is always a plus, You look like a poster I used to know called Buddha's Penis. Its cos of him that I found Camus.

Evey, put that filthy flab away, its grotesque. You should be ashamed of yourself lady  Now someone pass me the sarcasm tags please.


----------



## Sadie

Wow spud! Just WOW! You're quite the handsome fella! Nice pic. Also, Nice to put a face to the name. At least you're not as Chippendale thought you looked like ( kinda had the same image in my head too )


----------



## Eveleivibe

mydrugbuddy said:


> Some very different "looks" from me here. They are both taken after coming down from a 2 night stim binge and just 4 hours last night too. I had to take some new pics to join some other website, maybe i should have waited until id caught up on my sleep.8(
> 
> Its all catching up with me, im starting to look like someone who's taking too many drugs. I guess i couldnt get away with it forever like Dorian Grey. In the first pic i think i look like a slightly horse faced woman, im not sure if i find 'her' attractive or not.8) In the 2nd i was experimenting with different poses for the camera, i dont think i'll use that pose again.
> 
> Not sure why im posting these, im sure everyone knows sleep deprivation makes you look haggered as fuck and excessive drug consumption has to take its toll eventually, although there's quite a number of members on here who look amazing considering their lifestyle. Im not sure if ive ever looked this haggered before, maybe my vanity if nothing else will help me put an end to this madness of excessive compulsive consumption of stimulants. Id hate to end up looking like a chrystal meth addict, especially as ive never even tried it.
> 
> Sorry for the smudgy mirror, i guess it needs a bit of buffing up.



You look tired. Are you showing us these as a cry for help. MDB? We can support you but the only one who can truly help you is you. And if you don't seek help things will just get worst (I'm trying to tread carefully here as last time I tried to publicly help you I ended up with a three-month ban lol). If you've been refused help you need to keep on trying to get it until they listened. Last time you lost your job over all of this. 

Your looks have not gone, MDB, once you are well again n have some proper sleep they will return. Are you drinking plenty of water?  

It may all seem overwhelming so why not take small steps at a time, get a journal n write things down. For instance, one step could be to drink more water during the day, another could be to book an apt with your GP. 

Unless you seek help n keep trying until they listen things will continue this way n get worst still. Not trying to mean just trying to help you hope you understand that

Evey


----------



## Raasyvibe

Eveleivibe said:
			
		

> Are you showing us these as a cry for help.



lol, you sure know how to flatter a guy


----------



## Eveleivibe

Raasyvibe said:


> lol, you sure know how to flatter a guy



Eh? MDB n I are very good friends n have an honest friendship. What do you expect me to say? You look real well n happy so stop worrying. Wouldn't make me a good friend, would it n wouldn't help him. MDB has been honest with me in the past to try n help n I've not liked what he said but it was for my own good.  If I'm Concerned for someone I'm going to just say it to them if I think it's for their own good. 

I happy to think that MDB is a good looking bloke as I've seen pics of him on Facebook. 

Evey


----------



## koneko

Yeh, but this is a public board Evey and diplomacy goes a long way here 

MDB is handsome whatever state he's in - he's just is. Some guys get all the luck and good genes :D


----------



## Eveleivibe

Ffs I haven't done anything wrong bar try to help a friend shoot me now. I'm getting fed up to the back teeth of being ganged up on ripped apart over everything I say on here. 

I wonder if anyone else said What I said they'd have their words torn apart. 

Evey


----------



## koneko

Eveleivibe said:


> I wonder if anyone else said What I said they'd have their words torn apart.



Yep, they would.


----------



## Sadie

Evey, Hun. Somethings we say to close friends in private. Some we say in public because we are that close and just joshing about. Dunno how close you and MDB are my dear but DAMN!

Personally MDB is looking mighty fine indeed! ( I'll be a bit cheeky though and say, clean yer mirror, wanna see more of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )


----------



## Eveleivibe

MDB if you're unhappy with anything I've wrote you please feel free to pm / E-mail me n I'll remove anything as it's not my intention to upset you. 

Evey


----------



## Sadie

Scotsman said:


> Were you telling him one of your 'stories' when this happened ??



I think i might love you a little!


----------



## spudgun

Cheers Sadie and Ms M (I think) - I'll class being elevated in the BL imagination from Spud outta trainspotting to Dennis Pennis as a qualified success  :D


----------



## Urbain

Pagey said:


> Check me out guys. All ready to start work in the City %)



Pagey, are you guys in London still?? We should catch up! Drop me a PM.


----------



## Pagey

Urbain we are! Definitely should. I'll PM you later!

Couldn't resist posting a few more wedding pictures, sorry 














Gaaah I'm so happy


----------



## ScotchMist

Scotsman said:


> Were you telling him one of your 'stories' when this happened ??



I love him no doubt  

I'm not one for weddings Pagey. The dresses, the cakes and what not but you two look genuinely happy to of found each other.. wish you both all the best


----------



## alasdairm

pagey, great pics. thanks for sharing.

mydrugbuddy, that jaw line - you have smouldering 50s movie star looks!

alasdair


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Thanks for the nice things plenty of people said, and Evey it wasnt exactly a cry for help. Like i said i was not in the best state of mind due to a 3 day/2 night stim binge, and maybe i wanted to show a bit of the 'darker side' i dunno, i've not really examined my motives that deeply.

Work have imposed a final warning on me; if i'm late or sick again within the next 3 months they almost certainly wont keep me on. This is the laxest employer ive ever worked for, ive only had about 5 days off sick since i started in December, but ive been late so many times it's embarrasing. That has forced me to reduce my benzo dose and im also working on reducing my sedating kratoms to make it easier to wake up/get up when the alarms go off.  

Ive got some MEGA LOUD alarms at the opposite side of the room, but i could quite easily ignore them blaring away for half an hour if i took too high a dose of benzos the night before. A few times already i've managed to get into work after being up all night on a binge, but i couldnt manage  it after a 2 night session. Christ i couldnt even walk without bumping into everything. I think that warning will help me curb these sessions. 

Sometimes i seem to need some kind of external pressure or motives to change, because i often cant find them within myself and for myself. This job is kind of helping me immensly to force me to cut down on bad habits. Now the pressure is really on to keep a clean slate for the next 4 months or so. I kind of like the challenge. Ive gradually got better at getting up, not been late for the last 2 months, apart from when the allnight stim binges get thrown in and i loose all sense and judgement. I spose in one self centred way its a good thing that there are now so few (perhaps 0) decent legally and easily obtainable stims on the UK market. This latest bunch is sheer gash. I never thought that i would miss ethylphenidate.

Someone else called me Jaws too Alasdair, i cant seem to see it myself, i mean this jawline business. Maybe all that chewing gum i used to mash when out on speed or pills has done it i dunno. :D


----------



## Eveleivibe

MDB!!!!!! Grrrrr. 

Evey


----------



## Raasyvibe

MDB said:
			
		

> Work have imposed a final warning on me; if i'm late or sick again within the next 3 months they almost certainly wont keep me on. This is the laxest employer ive ever worked for, ive only had about 5 days off sick since i started in December, but ive been late so many times it's embarrassing



Mmmm... this is a re-occurring problem for you, isn't it?

Thing is, next potential employer will look at your work history for references... with 3/4 firings on the trot (to my knowledge?) you may have a real problem.

Somethings gotta change. You blamed drug use for your last work-related problems, may I ask if this is the case again?


----------



## mydrugbuddy

What do you mean Grrrrr. I thought it was a positive post personally like.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

MDB if you take 3-FPM now, and continuously through the night, you'll  have no problem being ready for work in the morning.

Just saying. Pisses on shitalin.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Raasyvibe said:


> Mmmm... this is a re-occurring problem for you, isn't it?
> 
> Thing is, next potential employer will look at your work history for references... with 3/4 firings on the trot (to my knowledge?) you may have a real problem.
> 
> Somethings gotta change. You blamed drug use for your last work-related problems, may I ask if this is the case again?



No. Ive only been fired once. Where on earth do you get 3/4 from That one firing was for turning up to work after being up all night and taking a big dose of etiz before going in. The shift pattern caught me out finising at 10pm, meant  i couldnt get to sleep until 3 or 4 am, which was the time i had to get up to be in for 6 am the next morning anyway, so i didnt bother going to bed. My drug habits have caused me problems at work, but as i said in my post i am getting better at minimising the impact they have on my abilty to get out of bed on time for example. I havent been sacked yet, in my 2nd job since i acquired all these addictions,  im on a final warning.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

StoneHappyMonday said:


> MDB if you take 3-FPM now, and continuously through the night, you'll  have no problem being ready for work in the morning.
> 
> Just saying. Pisses on shitalin.



Really? I guess i've not found my dose sweet spot or best ROA in that case cos so far im very underwhelmed by it? What works best for you in that regard?


----------



## Eveleivibe

mydrugbuddy said:


> No. Ive only been fired once. Where on earth do you get 3/4 from That one firing was for turning up to work after being up all night and taking a big dose of etiz before going in. The shift pattern caught me out finising at 10pm, meant  i couldnt get to sleep until 3 or 4 am, which was the time i had to get up to be in for 6 am the next morning anyway, so i didnt bother going to bed. My drug habits have caused me problems at work, but as i said in my post i am getting better at minimising the impact they have on my abilty to get out of bed on time for example. I havent been sacked yet, in my 2nd job since i acquired all these addictions,  im on a final warning.



I'm extremely concerned for you that you're not getting the help you need n that history may repeat itself (I'm here for you in E-mail / pm if you ever need to talk, vent or whatever anytime ok?

Evey


----------



## mydrugbuddy

If you read my post again, you will see that i believe that the pressure of being under a final warning will help me keep things under control.


----------



## Eveleivibe

mydrugbuddy said:


> If you read my post again, you will see that i believe that the pressure of being under a final warning will help me keep things under control.



Ok xxxx

Evey


----------



## pinkpapaver

Mdb you are very handsome indeed. You need a cheesy grin to top it off.  Lovely yto see your wedding pics pages. Both lookindG great. I'm sure you will all have a very happy life together.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Thanks PP. I find it very diifcult to grin 'naturallly' for the camera, so any grin would be hugely cheesy, unless i happen to find a pic where i am actually grinning naturally, i may have one somewhere...

I'm sure ive already complimented you on your good looks, but i'll return the compliment again, as you are certainly quite the looker yourself. Shame ive only seen a couple of your pics.


----------



## pinkpapaver

Don't like to put too many up coz of work and I'm not to technologically advanced.


----------



## dan88

Because bong hits are sexy


----------



## Jackal




----------



## Tangerine Dream

Mashed. Jesus. 600mg pregabalin, 300mg tramadol, 6mg diclaz, 2 ciders, spliffs, drowsey antihistamines. I'm nodding hard. off tramadol, lol.


----------



## Don Luigi

Tangerine Dream said:


> Mashed. *Jesus*. 600mg pregabalin, 300mg tramadol, 6mg diclaz, 2 ciders, spliffs, drowsey antihistamines. I'm nodding hard. off tramadol, lol.



My very first thought when I saw the picture :D


----------



## Tangerine Dream

haha.  Even with long hair tried back eh!?   I've woken myself up a bit with coffee and playing groove 2 on android games market. So addictive! My reflexes are shite at the min lol. Good game though. Satisfying when u make the right gesture at right time in beat to the music.


----------



## Don Luigi

Yeah, even with the hair tied back - the eyes look very similar to the ones on an icon my granda has on his wall!


----------



## Tangerine Dream

2nd coming isn't long folks. You heard it from the source. Yeah. 

Groove 2. Download it! It could be the poly-drug abuse but its fecking mint! Anyway I need to go and secure more draw.


----------



## Josh

Question 1. Is it wrong to photoshop photos of yourself for your online dating website profile picture?

Question 2. Do you think I can get away with it?

Gone.


----------



## Don Luigi

I'd buck ye


----------



## Josh

So I don't even need to upload it to my profile. Awesome!


----------



## Don Luigi

Not a fussy pup then?

You might want to hold out for a date of a higher calibre :D


----------



## Josh

Aw, you're selling yourself short I'm sure


----------



## Don Luigi

It might seem that way, but it's an illusion. I'm forced to, since advertising standards got on my case. I have to realistically represent the product


----------



## Josh

Shit, I hope they don't get on to me too, all that photoshop work will be wasted


----------



## Josh

Double posting with a bit of a TBT pic because I was trawling through old photo folders and found this picture of me from about 15 years ago which made me do a lol.


----------



## Don Luigi

I love that party game where you have to guess which isle is written on your head :D


----------



## Josh

I think it was more a label to explain what I had been smoking, and why I was incoherent.

(did anyone else used to call a ground up blend of baccy and hash mull?)


----------



## Don Luigi

We used to call it 'half feg' haha. We'd toast it all up in't microwave :D

Mull..pfft.


----------



## koneko

OMG the only time I've played that game was at a work _do'_ thing and it was with  stickies celebrities, which I'm awful at...ended up in carnage that night, skinny dipping in a posh hotel pool and other embarrassing politically incorrect thangs 

I felt violated in the morning  and still had to go on with work


----------



## Don Luigi

I hate work dos. I have made a complete arse of myself 80% of the times I've gone.

I go in on the Monday thinking, ''At least I didn't boke'', only to be told I boked all over the revolving doors and was dancing with grannies all night 

They should not have revolving anything at drinking establishments. Common bastardin' sense


----------



## koneko

^
Quit with the grannies dissin'  young un! Aye, I try to avoid them but unfortunately they came with job  Networking my arse, I could tell a tale or 6 :D


----------



## Don Luigi

And drink a pitcher, or 6, I'm sure


----------



## koneko

Don Luigi said:


> And drink a pitcher, or 6, I'm sure



More posh wine & dine boutique alas  Horrifying stuff really..

overandout


----------



## One Thousand Words

Walk into a share house lounge, "who's mulling up?", go and brew a tea until someone skins up


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT




----------



## Don Luigi

Your shirt appears to be the wallpaper's illegitimate son :D

Ribs look damn tasty though %)


----------



## herbavore

I highly approve of that shirt. Definitely shares DNA with wallpaper.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Don Luigi said:


> Your shirt appears to be the wallpaper's illegitimate son :D





It has provoked mixed reactions for sure, I like it though.


----------



## felix

Rose wine with onion rings, what an absolute philistine. Probably.


----------



## ladydove

New spooning buddy! Was gonna go for life sized bear but got everyone a treat in the end.









My new cushion from the arcade. Super comfy!


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

felix said:


> Rose wine with onion rings, what an absolute philistine. Probably.



It's where I work, they just sent us loads of extra sides.  When it comes to food, a philistine I am not.


----------



## HouseFever

Polka dots


----------



## Josh

I look like I'm packing for Boomtown!



(I might have also just ordered some white gloves off ebay...)


----------



## Ceres

hahah glowsticks at the ready


----------



## ladydove

Bro sent this pic to me. That was only some of our tickets from the treasure trove! Like a kid in the candy store lol. FYI, brother is ridiculously tall I am not a midget looking up at the camera lol


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Broke me nose like...






[/IMG]


----------



## Tangerine Dream

2 years of hair growth.... Neil from the young ones? Not a great look... 8(


----------



## Don Luigi

You better hope you never end up in a US as that can be used as evidence that you're a violent gang member!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tangerine Dream said:


> 2 years of hair growth.... Neil from the young ones? Not a great look... 8(



Mate, as far as I'm concerned, there are only 2 valid hairstyles for blokes - and yours is one of them...

Basically, blokey hairstyles should either be long, with beard & 'tache, or shaved, with beard and ''tache. Frankly, anything else is just fuckin gay...


----------



## Don Luigi

You mean I can't be straight because I haven't hit puberty yet? 

Time to get the pritt stick out


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Don Luigi said:


> You mean I can't be straight because I haven't hit puberty yet?
> 
> Time to get the pritt stick out



Obviously there has to be some leeway concerning late developers, but as long as you are actively cultivating the long/shaved and beardy look, then you can be considered not gay.


----------



## Don Luigi

I guess I'm gay! 

Cut my Hansen locks when I was 16. Shaved my head for the first time in recent months. However, my 'tache and beard don't join up convincingly enough. I let it grow for about a month once, until my ex's ma finally asked me, ''What's that on your face?''. I may as well embrace my fate and keep a soul patch. I did let it grow when I wasn't working recently..if only so that I could shave it into a Hitler for a day.


----------



## felix

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Mate, as far as I'm concerned, there are only 2 valid hairstyles for blokes - and yours is one of them...
> 
> Basically, blokey hairstyles should either be long, with beard & 'tache, or shaved, with beard and ''tache. Frankly, anything else is just fuckin gay...



Shaved head with beard & moustache is flamboyant as fuck. But whatever floats your boat. Haha. :D


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

felix said:


> Shaved head with beard & moustache is flamboyant as fuck. But whatever floats your boat. Haha. :D



You seem to forget, but my boat lost its mooring a couple of weeks ago


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

How do I upload a picture using the mobile site?


----------



## Don Luigi

Hey there, CCF! Nice to see you grace these lands again  I cannae help you with your query though  You gonnae stick around a wee while?




F.U.B.A.R. said:


> You seem to forget, but my boat lost its mooring a couple of weeks ago



The big man upstairs must have used the wrong seaman's knot with you


----------



## CbRoXiDe

How can you not be happy when there is two boxes of jaffa cakes infront of you.


----------



## Allein

CbRoXiDe said:


> How can you not be happy when there is two boxes of jaffa cakes infront of you.



hey, long time...greetings 

CCF, I'd ditch the mobile site, click here to change to the full site 

and here if you really must change back


----------



## Don Luigi

CbRoXiDe said:


> How can you not be happy when there is two boxes of jaffa cakes infront of you.



They could be empty, God forbid!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Don Luigi said:


> The big man upstairs must have used the wrong seaman's knot with you



Haha, good one mate


----------



## felix

Tangerine Dream said:


> 2 years of hair growth.... Neil from the young ones? Not a great look... 8(



Who took that photo? 

And why does my brain feel funny when I look at it? 

THE VOICES


----------



## Don Luigi

Tis' clearly a webcam capture 

A webcam attached to his erect penis.


----------



## koneko

^
snof..

The jesus look needs a pair of sissors. Then you can send me the remains and I will craft it into something that is not a cat fur bowl 8(8)8)

On yeh go, I could do with that "matter" for my next art project my man. Will send it back to you too...


----------



## felix

His fingers look like pigs in blankets. 

*droool*


----------



## maxalfie

Tangerine Dream said:


> 2 years of hair growth.... Neil from the young ones? Not a great look... 8(



You didn't happen to star in the TV show "Shameless" did you?


----------



## BecomingJulie

Dunga-shorts, shortalls or whatever you want to call them, are something I have enjoyed wearing all my life.  As young Simon, as older Simon -- not always out in public, but I was honestly prepared to risk taking a bit of flak and being called out for "girl's shorts", just to enjoy the certain feeling of wearing them; maybe no adverse comments, even, if Simon had dared go shirtless under them  (but even then, I really, really hated looking down at his naked chest, even if I couldn't quite put into words _why_; and anyway, I didn't like the denim bib part against my bare chest)  -- and most definitely now as Julie   






I really do need to give that mirror a good dusting .....

*EDIT:*Stupid Google probably insists for you to be signed in or something, even although I already tried viewing the image in a different browser which I didn't think had ever been signed into Google.  Anyway, try this version hosted elsewhere.


----------



## ScotchMist

No image


----------



## BecomingJulie

Try it now.

Although it got a bit cold out so I decided to put on a pair of leggings underneath the shorts; and then, while I had my sandals off in order to get the leggings on, I found one of my Ugg boots.  That gave me a determination to find the other one, and I am wearing them now, socklessly as they were meant to be worn, and a wonderful feeling it is to have the sheepskin against my bare feet.  Although, I have a pair of socks ready and waiting for if I want to change into my Dr Martens boots next.

*EDIT:*  Oh, alright then.




I think I might put on something a little more substantial than the crop-top, actually .....


----------



## Sadie

BecomingJulie said:


> Dunga-shorts, shortalls or whatever you want to call them, are something I have enjoyed wearing all my life.  As young Simon, as older Simon -- not always out in public, but I was honestly prepared to risk taking a bit of flak and being called out for "girl's shorts", just to enjoy the certain feeling of wearing them; maybe no adverse comments, even, if Simon had dared go shirtless under them  (but even then, I really, really hated looking down at his naked chest, even if I couldn't quite put into words _why_; and anyway, I didn't like the denim bib part against my bare chest)  -- and most definitely now as Julie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do need to give that mirror a good dusting .....
> 
> *EDIT:*Stupid Google probably insists for you to be signed in or something, even although I already tried viewing the image in a different browser which I didn't think had ever been signed into Google.  Anyway, try this version hosted elsewhere.



Can you gift me your pins because they're fucking stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## ScotchMist

Aye.. knocking em dead on those pins Julie. Apology for the disjointed casualty call.. in was just set up cozy for a chat and tootle then Nigel the joke turned in... another time. Was nice chatting all the same if not disjointed and confused..


----------



## BecomingJulie

Sadie said:


> Can you gift me your pins because they're fucking stunning!!!!!!!


Damn, Sister, you oughta see the ass that's settin' right there above 'em!  

I think it must be all the walking I do  (and hey, that reminds me -- I've got to take a walk into town, preferrably sometime soon, to pick up some essentials).  Minor upside of being Officially Congenitally Incapable of Operating a Motor Vehicle at Anything Faster Than Walking Pace; others may well pay to get exercise on a treadmill in a gym and pay for fuel to drive from one place to another, whereas I pay nothing for the exercise I get while walking from one place to another .....


----------



## Sadie

Baby girl, I work in the hospitality industry. I've literally worked my ass off! 

If you wanna sho dat ass PM me any time


----------



## Raasyvibe

Tangerine Dream said:


> 2 years of hair growth.... Neil from the young ones? Not a great look... 8(



Why do you subordinate your existance, when it's already clear to everyone that you're something far greater?


*NSFW*:


----------



## ColtDan

BecomingJulie said:


> *EDIT:*  Oh, alright then.



I'm scared


----------



## Sadie

Raasyvibe said:


> Why do you subordinate your existance, when it's already clear to everyone that you're something far greater?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Gonne go fuck yourself? I'm a bit too raw today so I'm A little bit more earnest. Fuck off RASS. 

No need for this shite!


----------



## Don Luigi

He clearly means a Jedi.


----------



## koneko

Julie, I love the way you are working that style, it's saying lots about you and the rest  GO GIRL!!!X

I just hate a skinny bitch .... but, My apologies for not getting around to the dungapinnygate thang  Weans, homes, work, life ta-da and the rest , I'm sure you understand.


*NSFW*: 





BecomingJulie said:


> Dunga-shorts, shortalls or whatever you want to call them, are something I have enjoyed wearing all my life.  As young Simon, as older Simon -- not always out in public, but I was honestly prepared to risk taking a bit of flak and being called out for "girl's shorts", just to enjoy the certain feeling of wearing them; maybe no adverse comments, even, if Simon had dared go shirtless under them  (but even then, I really, really hated looking down at his naked chest, even if I couldn't quite put into words _why_; and anyway, I didn't like the denim bib part against my bare chest)  -- and most definitely now as Julie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do need to give that mirror a good dusting .....
> 
> *EDIT:*Stupid Google probably insists for you to be signed in or something, even although I already tried viewing the image in a different browser which I didn't think had ever been signed into Google.  Anyway, try this version hosted elsewhere.






May I be so brazen to say, wow gal, I expected you to have a bigger bosom and I think you need to invest in some heated rollers, they are fab. Trust me. Curls all the way, love em and you look like you should have them. 

Want those sandals btw.


----------



## Don Luigi

I've been known to appreciate such sandals, also


----------



## koneko

Don Luigi said:


> I've been known to appreciate such sandals, also



Gladiator sandals are hot aren't they :D

_...you and footwear tut 8)_


----------



## BecomingJulie

koneko said:


> Julie, I love the way you are working that style, it's saying lots about you and the rest  GO GIRL!!!X


Why, thank you!  *curtsey*


koneko said:


> I just hate a skinny bitch .... but, My apologies for not getting around to the dungapinnygate thang  Weans, homes, work, life ta-da and the rest , I'm sure you understand.


Sure, no worries.  Stuff happens, things end up taking longer than you thought .....  I'm convinced an hour today isn't as long as it used to be when I was a kid .....  


koneko said:


> May I be so brazen to say, wow gal, I expected you to have a bigger bosom and I think you need to invest in some heated rollers, they are fab. Trust me. Curls all the way, love em and you look like you should have them.


No such devices needed; that's not actually my own Barnet. Stay tuned .....  Also, I think that photo might have been from the bit of the night where I forgot to put my chicken fillets back in  


koneko said:


> Want those sandals btw.


Well, you're not having them!  Now I have got to the stage where I can wear them and not rip my feet to shreds, I'm keeping them!    But just in case it helps you with tracking down a pair of your own, they were from Evans .....


----------



## da man

Now i understand your name julie, i think if im understanding right. And respect to u. That takes balls to do. i never would of known. I tottally think people should be free to do whatever makes them happy and content. no matter what it takes . AND if im wrong sorry im a bit wasted.8(
With the millions of variations of human personaities, all different , its no surprise to me that some can be born in the wrong body.


----------



## da man

koneko said:


> Gladiator sandals are hot aren't they :D
> 
> _...you and footwear tut 8)_



I like them too, i dont know wot it is about shoes like that but there hot, and im not a feety guy at all


----------



## NightsEpiphany

Lilac shamwa chemise (Pakistani top) superman perjama bottoms, badddd breath, greasy hair, holey socks.: )


----------



## One Thousand Words

A morning with David Bowie followed by a night on the tiles


----------



## SmokingAces

You have the eyes of a rapist under a cool autumns moonlight.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Like your eyes would be open when I rape you


----------



## Jackal




----------



## steewith2ees

Found this at the bottom of a draw last night. Its fairly fucked and scuffed so we both look like we have leprosy but this was probably the last time I was truly happy. 9 months later I was off work long term getting stuck into my first round of heroin addiction.

Seeing as I now have a computer I thought it would be a good pic to pop my cherry in this thread as the Ibiza season closes - The picture, from September 2004, is of Birmingham House Legend and Mambo / Renaissance resident Pete Gooding next to the Cafes dex, the spaz to the right in the Space t-shirt is of course yours truly. And thats what I looked like before I had a habit (heroin, not a nuns hat).


----------



## Sadie

Pretty much how I imagined you! That's a cheeky smile if ever I've seen one.


----------



## steewith2ees

It was 11 years ago. My smile has cracked a few times since :D


----------



## Sadie

You smile none the less  gorgeous boy!


----------



## Jackal

I got cheeeen.


----------



## Sprout

Miserable and rabid, probably.
Sporting a ponytail at this current point in time. 

A word of warning; 3-FPM and a desire to post in the staff nudie thread is a solid way to waste 18 hours or so...

I was young once, damn it.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Evey


----------



## hairyharry




----------



## THECATINTHEHAT




----------



## Sadie

Ha!! I once went into our walk in to find a long black pudding shoved up a fawns arse! That's not what you want to see when you're looking for the crowdie. Okay, maybe it is because I could not stop laughing!


----------



## Bearlove

hairyharry said:


>



8/10 would bang =.


----------



## Bearlove

Sadie said:


> Ha!! I once went into our walk in to find a long black pudding shoved up a fawns arse! That's not what you want to see when you're looking for the crowdie. Okay, maybe it is because I could not stop laughing!



So your reading that book then ?


----------



## Sadie

Bearlove said:


> So your reading that book then ?



I know nothing of this book but now think I should!


----------



## Ceres

This is me earlier today rockin the sandals


----------



## One Thousand Words

At least those pastie ankles are seeing some Sun


----------



## breakcorefiend

hairyharry said:


>



this sorta slipped by unnoticed.. or at least unmentioned but it just had me in stitches, im going to hell


----------



## Sprout

Just learned that Ceres is very attractive and I'm not quite sure how to feel about this.


----------



## koneko

*NSFW*: 





THECATINTHEHAT said:


>






Come on Cat, this pic isn't enough... we want to see you with your genitals in a compromised situation, preferable in the pigs mouth 8)

Such a tease is oor Cat XXX


----------



## Raasyvibe

it's arrived!! As of today, I am truly badass


*NSFW*: 





*
DOWN WITH THE SYSTEM
*





Now which of you is gonna teach me how to do a DDOS attack?


----------



## One Thousand Words

After Michael hutchensen you were the driving force behind inxs


----------



## Sprout

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Mate, as far as I'm concerned, there are only 2 valid hairstyles for blokes - and yours is one of them...
> 
> Basically, blokey hairstyles should either be long, with beard & 'tache, or shaved, with beard and ''tache. Frankly, anything else is just fuckin gay...


Too long hair, overgrown chin scruff but an oddly precise 'tache/goatee sorta thing - pray tell whether I'm not gay enough or too gay? 

Would get a pic but stimz don't make for a pretty Sprout.


----------



## Sadie

Shuddup, you know you're a pretty sprout, make no mistake you're a gorgeous man!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SproutOnSmack said:


> Too long hair, overgrown chin scruff but an oddly precise 'tache/goatee sorta thing - pray tell whether I'm not gay enough or too gay?



Sounds pretty damn 'blokey' to me mate, but judging by your own admission you must be 50-50 on the gayscale


----------



## ScotchMist

A rare sighting of me, 2 days no sleep, rotting in my room.


*NSFW*:


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

^ Man, you look fucked


----------



## ScotchMist

Hah.. thanks, I guess.. :D Just about to add another .3 of fuckeredness to it..


----------



## MUSHET

ScotchMist said:


> Hah.. thanks, I guess.. :D Just about to add another .3 of fuckeredness to it..



Haha, what are you on? You look fairly healthy for a two day job man!


----------



## Eveleivibe

ScotchMist said:


> A rare sighting of me, 2 days no sleep, rotting in my room.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



You're handsome, Scotchy 

Evey


----------



## ScotchMist

Thanks Evey, I'm not supposed to be 10 stone and a ghostly shade..

@Mush - heroin mainly with cameos of crack.. a wasted weekend in every sense


----------



## Eveleivibe

ScotchMist said:


> Thanks Evey, I'm not supposed to be 10 stone and a ghostly shade..
> 
> @Mush - heroin mainly with cameos of crack.. a wasted weekend in every sense



You know I worry over yoy not going to say owt cause it's not my business or place but I'm here as a friend you ever need talk, help or whatever. You're not on your own 

Evey


----------



## ScotchMist

Don't worry over me please. Ill be alright.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ScotchMist said:


> Don't worry over me please. Ill be alright.



That was actually the last thing I said before waking up in hospital having 'died' twice...


----------



## ScotchMist

Does that mean I win??


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Er, yeh, I guess so


----------



## blondin




----------



## Raasyvibe

^ Try again


----------



## blondin

I haven't got a clue how to post a pic ..so gave up : (


----------



## SmokingAces

Upload to anonmgur (Easy) then copy the link to here and put


----------



## Raasyvibe

blondin said:


> I haven't got a clue how to post a pic ..so gave up : (



Do you even know how to delete the botched post?


----------



## blondin

do you know your arse from your elbow?


----------



## Raasyvibe

My God, You really do look just like the avatar...


----------



## Eveleivibe

Raasyvibe said:


> My God, You really do look just like the avatar...



^^^^hahahahaha 

Evey


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

^Mate, you're probably the healthiest looking smackhead I've ever seen! Do you get problems when trying to score from someone other than your usual dealer? I used to get sick of waiting for fuckin hours because no-one believed I was a user at first.

Edit: Raas, I thought the same thing


----------



## ScotchMist

Proof that too many benzodiazepines after a fair go on MXE can and does cause amnesia. I've met Blondin and I didn't think that was him, I'm about 80% sure it's him now..:D

@FUBAR - so I don't have any bother because I look like shit, thought so...


----------



## blondin

yep most times when I meet new dealers they are sus - but I normally only use a couple of people. Looking reasonable cos I eat well and got good genes and don't have a monster habit like I use to - shoud have seen me when I was in my speedball phase I was 3 stone lighter than that pic - I looked like a ghost

@scotchy - my hair is longer now


----------



## Sprout

Nice to finally put a face to a name!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ScotchMist said:


> Proof that too many benzodiazepines after a fair go on MXE can and does cause amnesia. I've met Blondin and I didn't think that was him, I'm about 80% sure it's him now..:D
> 
> @FUBAR - so I don't have any bother because I look like shit, thought so...



Heh, No, not at all Scotch - you look healthy as well, it was just your wild, staring eyes that gave you away in your picture ealier. But you're also young enough for people to believe you're a druggy - whereas Blondin looks like a manager of PC World or summat (no offence meant Blondin  )


----------



## blondin

PC world you fecker - im an argus man thro n thro ; )


----------



## strungout2010

I know blondin IRL ,  you'd never think he had a habit for 30 years , some of us carry it well ,   Right G.


----------



## Eveleivibe

One of the members here was convinced that Blondin was a member of the police force. He seriously believed it too cause was on the phone lol yea blondin you look top class but you're a nice person. 

Evey


----------



## blondin

you got that right fella - good to see ya posting, be in touch soon


----------



## strungout2010

Blondin is old bill , but what he does off duty has nothing to do with the met, 
Ain't that right officer 4213/blondin


----------



## blondin

that's detective sergeant to you sonny


----------



## strungout2010

Sorry sarg!


----------



## SmokingAces

On our morning walk by the harbour 


*NSFW*:


----------



## wcote2




----------



## breakcorefiend

wcote2 said:


>



sup pete


----------



## BecomingJulie




----------



## koneko

^
Liking your style again Julie, but I wish you'd get a bigger bosom, it would balance out your shoulder better. Stop being so coy girl  I live with a 36G and small shoulders and work em' 8(

I'd also like to get my hands on your hair (dump the clasps) and learn to blow dry. It's all about proportion honey. 

Those boots don't show off one of your best features darling - you legs and ankles. How do you get on with heels or wedges? Something strappy around your ankles would be gorgeous.

Hope you don't mind my comments.


----------



## Tangerine Dream




----------



## Ceres

zonin out bro, i like it


----------



## koneko

Tangerine Dream said:


>



Where's the pooch TD - we want to see Puff Ball too :D


----------



## Tangerine Dream

koneko said:


> Where's the pooch TD - we want to see Puff Ball too :D


----------



## Sadie

How the hell did I not know TG was so damn sexy! 

I gots my own man but TD, noice! 

Raises a glass to hawtness.


----------



## koneko

Sadie said:


> How the hell did I not know TG was so damn sexy!
> 
> I gots my own man but TD, noice!
> 
> Raises a glass to hawtness.



Add the pooch and he's a eh Dream %)


----------



## mydrugbuddy

*NSFW*: 



gone




My last day on Nicotine (hopefully). It's making me ridiculously prone to stress. And I'll be counting the weeks from today until I start looking a hell of a lot fresher and healthier, and the result of all those toxins, much like the Picture of Dorian Gray in the attic, can be clearly seen in the colouration beneath my eyes. When I've quit before I looked even worse whilst all the toxins start clearing out, before starting to look better.

I know I need a haircut, I may just get up early enough on one of my days off to be able to make it into town before the barbers shut. 8( My present 'style' consists of doing anything to stop it becoming a total mop-top, with the end result looking like one of Ian Brown's bad hair days.  I didn't realize quite how freaky i currently look until i took this pic and can see myself a bit more objectively. Definitely must get to the barbers this weekend come hell or high water. :D


----------



## Sprout

God damn it, why do you bunch of fucks have to all be pretty damn handsome, why can't you look like Junkie Bumfucks?!


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Ha, thank you, i hoped i still looked fairly handsome with the "Junkie Bumfuck" thing going on at the same time.


----------



## curious_24

Bloody hell, is it my memory playing tricks, or does MDB bear more than a passing resemblance to our AWOL brother, Sammy G?


----------



## ColtDan

I agree, he does look similar


----------



## Sadie

curious_24 said:


> Bloody hell, is it my memory playing tricks, or does MDB bear more than a passing resemblance to our AWOL brother, Sammy G?



Doode! I thought I was the only one. Tis a bit frightening! Both very good looking blokes tbh but the resemblance is a little frightening!


----------



## Sprout

What if MDB _is _ Sammy G.


----------



## Sadie

Sprout said:


> What if MDB _is _ Sammy G.



why would you fuck with me like that!


----------



## Sprout

Call it payback for snarkiness. 
Love you Boo.


----------



## Sadie

I can't help but smile at that response. I love you too boo!


----------



## Sadie

Ceres said:


> Hi there EADD.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



how did I miss this? Oh yeah, TG! 

Also, I've been one of the lucky few to have seen a pic of you. 

People, trust me when I say this... Ceres is fukkin hawt!!!! I think the world thanks you for being gorgeous!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

curious_24 said:


> Bloody hell, is it my memory playing tricks, or does MDB bear more than a passing resemblance to our AWOL brother, Sammy G?



Now you come to mention it, they could easily be twins separated at birth. Normally I would argue that this is purely idle speculation; but the clincher is the fact that 'MDB' rhymes with 'SammyG'. Therefore, they MUST be one and the same person!

QED.


----------



## Sprout

BecomingJulie said:


>


Somehow missed this!
Dayum gurrll, I need your leggings and boots (and your motorcycle)!


----------



## One Thousand Words

Perhaps you could offer to clean her place in payment


----------



## BecomingJulie

Sprout said:


> Dayum gurrll, I need your leggings and boots (and your motorcycle)!


The leggings came from a stall at a potp festival.  The boots were from eBay.  Unfortunately, they're a bit tight, due to the vendor's idea that a UK 8 was equivalent to a Continental 41, as opposed to a Continental 42  (which is what most people think of as a UK 8, and also my own actual shoe size).  I will have to decide whether to try stretching them a bit or get rid of them.  And I have no motorbike, which will come to the immense relief of all other road users.  Someone gave me a backy once.  He did a ton on the A38.  I did a ton in my knickers .....


----------



## Ceres

Me earlier this morning


*NSFW*:


----------



## mydrugbuddy

I noticed the resemblance to Sammy G was even more striking in some of the other pics i took but didnt post, because the resemblance was so striking.  This is a very strange phenomenon for which i have no explanation. 

The real head fuck though is whether MDB is just a long term Sammy G alt creation, as a certain splinter part / off shoot of his personality in a kind of Fight Club way. Except of course Sammy G is Brad Pitt and I'm Ed Norton. 

Swampdragon can explain everything as she has met both of us, when we did not look very much like each other atall. I think it was just for some inexplicable reason i looked like Sammy G a couple of nights ago.


----------



## Sprout

When I saw your pic the first thing I noticed was a lack of a good bit of weight and a pair of glasses from what I remembered from an old pic of you. I have no idea whether the initial image was actually you in hindsight.
I blame the drugs, mine, not yours.


----------



## Sadie

I always thought that Ed Norton was well hotter than Brad pitt. Just my take on it. Also, I've always fancied a bit of crazy! Being one myself...


----------



## mydrugbuddy

I dont recall  posting a pic of me in specs, but i do wear them & may have posted a pic at some point. Ive pretty much always been round about the weight i am currently, although you can deduct 2 stone for any pics i posted whilst i was taking MDPV and add 2 stone when i first started taking Opis (and Mirtazapine). Opis do something to blood sugar which i still dont understand but the result was that i crave(d) things like chocolate biscuits which made me fatter than i had ever been when i was brand new to that class of drugs.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Sadie said:


> I always thought that Ed Norton was well hotter than Brad pitt. Just my take on it. Also, I've always fancied a bit of crazy! Being one myself...



I cant really comment on the hotness of ED Norton as he doesnt do a lot for me, well Brad Pitt doesnt either as im not very bisexual at all  really, but Pitt is famed for his good looks, where as Norton isnt so much famed for his looks as for his acting. Not saying he's ugly, just that i cant easily judge his hotness.  Sorry, Im waffling.   But yeah crazyness can be hot. Syd Barrett & Daisy Chainsaw are the 2 names that spring to mind immediately. :D


----------



## Sadie

Years and years ago my mates kept ferrets and one was named Syd Ferret. We used to walk them on leads. Always liked that name.


----------



## Sprout

Brad's hot, Ed's not.
(Purely Fight Club era)


----------



## One Thousand Words

What either of them saw in Helen Bonham carter is any ones guess


----------



## Sprout

Tbh I'd bang Helena Bonham Carter so hard she'd combust into neutrinos.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Don't worry I won't cut your grass


----------



## Sprout

But will you trim my bush?


----------



## Sadie

Uh, Helena Bonham Carter is well hawt!


----------



## koneko

Sadie said:


> Uh, Helena Bonham Carter is well hawt!



Does she not have those big eye brows that are all trendy just now. Though I do agree that gal is quite the sweetie.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'm sure she is a thoughtful beautiful soul who would be great to converse with at a dinner party but as an object of sexual desire i will have to pass on that over sized five head


----------



## Sadie

Well hawt! 

[video]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/video]


----------



## koneko

One Thousand Words said:


> I'm sure she is a thoughtful beautiful soul who would be great to converse with at a dinner party but as an object of sexual desire i will have to pass on that over sized five head



I agree Busterwordy she's fair to au natural for you.... Moving on


----------



## Sadie

koneko said:


> I agree Busterwordy she's fair to au natural for you.... Moving on



Daaamn! shots fired!  And this is why I love you K. xx


----------



## Sprout

Sadie said:


> Well hawt!
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


*right-click, save to folder, "wank bank"*


----------



## koneko

Sprout said:


> *right-click, save to folder, "wank bank"*



My dearest Sprout, I'd rather visualise you pleasuring yourself in a Petri dish or the like or being grafted with the magnificant kale plant... Than having a wank bank8)


----------



## One Thousand Words

koneko said:


> I agree Busterwordy she's fair to au natural for you.... Moving on



I can understand why you have such an affinity for bag lady chic


----------



## Sprout

Being grafted by the Kate plant is probably not as euphemistic as I thought.


----------



## koneko

One Thousand Words said:


> I can understand why you have such an affinity for bag lady chic



Ock maybe a decade ago lovely but I've moved on from then. You should try it 



Sprout said:


> Being grafted by the Kate plant is probably not as euphemistic as I thought.



I'll make a flower out of you yet


----------



## Sprout

Black rose or Venus Fly Trap?


----------



## koneko

Sprout said:


> Black rose or Venus Fly Trap?



Neither, I want that blooming floral sprout in shades of purple and greens. X


----------



## Sprout

You may be waiting a while. I'm clearly such a dark and mysterious and not at all soppy man.


----------



## koneko

Sprout said:


> You may be waiting a while. I'm clearly such a dark and mysterious and not at all soppy man.



But bloom you will x


----------



## Sadie

koneko said:


> Neither, I want that blooming floral sprout in shades of purple and greens. X



I see what you did there and I'm blushing!

Also, I'm loving yer sass tonight! Sass queens love sass queens


----------



## Sadie

[/IMG]


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Sadie said:


> [/IMG]



Fuck me! Is that you Sadie? Those eyes are gorgeous! I must admit I shat myself a little when I clicked on the the thread and those huge eyes jumped out at me...


----------



## Sadie

ja, das ist me! Why? were you expecting some hump backed troll?


----------



## Eveleivibe

FUBAR dare ya to post a pic of your cock

Evey


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Sadie said:


> ja, das ist me! Why? were you expecting some hump backed troll?



Hey, I'm not averse to the odd hump backed troll every now and then 
Shambles is one lucky guy...


----------



## Sadie

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Hey, I'm not averse to the odd hump backed troll every now and then
> Shambles is one lucky guy...



hahah, I doubt that, I'm a feisty woman! He does love my eyes though. I guess I have to have one redeeming quality.....


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Hey, I'm not averse to the odd hump backed troll every now and then
> Shambles is one lucky guy...



I imagine if you couldn't bear to look at hump backed trolls you'd have a bit of trouble shaving ; )


----------



## consumer

Nice eyes Sadie. Too bad they made FUBAR crap himself. It seems lately he is just exploding from every orifice; )


----------



## Sadie

consumer said:


> Nice eyes Sadie. Too bad they made FUBAR crap himself. It seems lately he is just exploding from every orifice; )



I really don't think that's a compliment...

I'm laughing all the same though.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SquidInSunglasses said:


> I imagine if you couldn't bear to look at hump backed trolls you'd have a bit of trouble shaving ; )



I don't fuckin shave! You calling me a poof?


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I don't fuckin shave! You calling me a poof!



Don't worry mate, you're far too ugly to be gay : )


----------



## consumer

Sadie said:


> I really don't think that's a compliment...
> 
> I'm laughing all the same though.


There was a compliment in there but i am afraid it got lost in the commotion of FUBARs exploding orifice


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Don't worry mate, you're far too ugly to be gay : )



Hey, you're my kind of Squid! Fancy some tentacular erotica?


----------



## consumer

Squid you are on fire yet again!


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Hey, you're my kind of Squid! Fancy some tentacular erotica?


Sucking the suckers?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> Sucking the suckers?



OMG! Stop it with the duuurty talk - I might just explode....


----------



## Sadie

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Don't worry mate, you're far too ugly to be gay : )



DAMN! I've never seen FUBAR but something tells me he's hawt!


----------



## consumer

Sadie said:


> DAMN! I've never seen FUBAR but something tells me he's hawt!


I dont think he takes his gimp mask off in public though..


----------



## Sadie

consumer said:


> I dont think he takes his gimp mask off in public though..



Did I say there was a need to?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

C'est moi! (Sans gimp mask)

http://imgur.com/SG0U1zx


----------



## consumer

You actually look like i pictured you except without the long hair....and the cape


----------



## Eveleivibe

BCF is very nice looking isn't he. He's not put up a pic 

Evey


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Eveleivibe said:


> BCF is very nice looking isn't he. He's not put up a pic
> 
> Evey



It's often the best way. A very wise person...


----------



## consumer

I am not putting one up ever. If someone like an ex patient or work colleagues saw it, even though the likelihood is low i would end up being deregistered. Not worth the risk.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> I am not putting one up ever. If someone like an ex patient or work colleagues saw it, even though the likelihood is low i would end up being deregistered. Not worth the risk.



That just means yer an ugly cunt! Amiright?


----------



## consumer

That too


----------



## Eveleivibe

consumer said:


> I am not putting one up ever. If someone like an ex patient or work colleagues saw it, even though the likelihood is low i would end up being deregistered. Not worth the risk.



Yes - that's totally understandable. Although it's a shame it would be like that n it not seen as you "helpimg out in a harm reducting forum" but it wouldn't n that's very wise

BCF where are you? Can you put a pic up you are a gorgeous looking bloke  FUBAR's always saying so ain't ya hahsha :D

Evey


----------



## Sprout

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> C'est moi! (Sans gimp mask)
> 
> http://imgur.com/SG0U1zx



"And it was in that one moment, as the camera caught his visage with clarity, that the hero of our tale contemplated the true power of the passage of time. The certainty and finality of his own mortality crashing like a tidal wave on the beach of his soul, he knew then that everything he was, is and would ever be was contained within a fraction of a nanonsecond on the Universal Clock as its gentle tick and tock progressed for eternity towards infinity.

And then he had a wank".


----------



## strungout2010

Sprout, you make a police mug shot sound so romantic 
Looking good FUBAR .


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

strungout2010 said:


> Sprout, you make a police mug shot sound so romantic
> Looking good FUBAR .



You are too kind sir! Unfortunately Sid and Consumer don't agree - apparently my mugshot has given them sleep disorders...


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> You are too kind sir! Unfortunately Sid and Consumer don't agree - apparently my mugshot has given them sleep disorders...


To put it mildly.....and wheres my fucking coffee?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> To put it mildly.....and wheres my fucking coffee?



The Mrs keeps having yours


----------



## Sadie

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> The Mrs keeps having yours



What kind of Euphemism  is that? Please be a Euphemism !!!


----------



## consumer

Sadie said:


> What kind of Euphemism  is that? Please be a Euphemism !!!


It's one of those you had to be there things but a euphemism it definitely is


----------



## Sadie

Let me be there!


----------



## consumer

Sadie said:


> Let me be there!


I wouldn't know where to begin...it's a bit ummm "sticky" to explain. My advice is not to accept an offer of a latte from FUBAR


----------



## Sadie

consumer said:


> I wouldn't know where to begin...it's a bit ummm "sticky" to explain. My advice is not to accept an offer of a latte from FUBAR



I am by far no means a prude but EWWW! That just sounds nast!


----------



## consumer

Sadie said:


> I am by far no means a prude but EWWW! That just sounds nast!


Squid named them Bukkoffees. He makes a terrible mess making them too.


----------



## Jackal

Narcissist at large:D


----------



## Sadie

consumer said:


> Squid named them Bukkoffees. He makes a terrible mess making them too.



All right, that's just nasty! 



Jackal said:


> Narcissist at large:D



Damn you, Why do you have to b so good looking! and a little batmanesqu.....


----------



## consumer

Sadie said:


> All right, that's just nasty!



You did ask


----------



## Jackal

I dunno, but I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really, ridiculously good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is.


----------



## Sadie

Jackal said:


> I dunno, but I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really, ridiculously good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is.



nice blue steel!


----------



## Sprout

Damn it Jackal, why did you shave?!
Rock the face fur!


----------



## Jackal

I shave every three weeks. It's hot.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> I wouldn't know where to begin...it's a bit ummm "sticky" to explain. My advice is not to accept an offer of a latte from FUBAR



You rang? 

(Due to impulses beyond my control, I'm afraid I'm all out of latte for a day or two, but the other spout is working so I could probably squeeze a dark one out for you  )


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> You rang?
> 
> (Due to impulses beyond my control, I'm afraid I'm all out of latte for a day or two, but the other spout is working so I could probably squeeze a dark one out for you  )


No offense brother but I've heard your dark coffees are ermmm shit.  

I will just have to make one myself.


----------



## Sadie

[/IMG]


----------



## Commix

My face. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Sadie

Gawd damn! Those are some eyes! NICE!


----------



## alasdairm

you do have striking eyes, commix.

thanks for feeding my christina ricci fantasies, sadie 

alasdair


----------



## Sadie

I wish I looked more like her, but I quite enjoy my green eyes. 

Personality wise..... I'm VERY Wednesday! There is a reason it's my nickname... 

The scary thing is, My daughter looks pretty much EXACTLY like that!


----------



## Commix

Thank you for the compliments guys, there's my boost of self-esteem this morning :D


----------



## Sadie

well, You'll find neither myself or Ali blow smoke up peoples arses.... A compliment is always genuine and damn, those eyes are stunning. Not to mention the rest of you.... I'm just an eye girl. ( that sounds gross! )


----------



## Commix

Sadie said:


> well, You'll find neither myself or Ali blow smoke up peoples arses.... A compliment is always genuine and damn, those eyes are stunning. Not to mention the rest of you.... I'm just an eye girl. ( that sounds gross! )



I can already tell that you're both genuine, sincere people which is lovely :D! I can assure you, however, that the rest of my body isn't that great (apart from the... thing >_>)


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Commix said:


> I can already tell that you're both genuine, sincere people which is lovely :D! I can assure you, however, that the rest of my body isn't that great (apart from the... thing >_>)



We do have a nudie thread if you want to show off that part of your anatomy.


----------



## Sadie

are you alluding to dick pix?  

Not public!


----------



## Commix

SquidInSunglasses said:


> We do have a nudie thread if you want to show off that part of your anatomy.



Seriously?! :x Can someone link me please? It's probably on the 1st page, I know, but I am slightly (very) intoxicated


----------



## Sadie

Just for you Commix 

Nudie thread.


----------



## Commix

Done!


----------



## Sadie

SHIT! That's not you is it???? NICE!


----------



## consumer

Yep. Thats me overlooking Tallow Beach at Byron Bay


----------



## SmokingAces

Commix you look so like someone I know initially when I saw it I thought was him haha! 

Cool to put a face to a name with consumer too. Damn Aus looks so nice man, a few of my mates from school are now out there in Adelaide. Definitely hope to visit Aus one day such an amazing place! %)


----------



## consumer

Yeah its pretty good out here. Its a fucking big country with lots of different environments. 

I lived in Adelaide for a couple of years ages ago when you could grow 9 plants legally. It was the stoner capital of Australia back then.


----------



## SmokingAces

How did you grow them out there man? Outdoors or what? I imagine outside there it would be a big yield.


----------



## consumer

Indoors. Superskunk from Sensi Seeds. 1 plant per 600watt light. Huge yields


----------



## Commix

consumer said:


> Indoors. Superskunk from Sensi Seeds. 1 plant per 600watt light. Huge yields



Is it wrong that I originally thought you'd look like that NINE-HUNDRED DOLLAREDOOS?! guy from The Simpsons? :x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w3iPFl-cfI


----------



## consumer

Commix said:


> Is it wrong that I originally thought you'd look like that NINE-HUNDRED DOLLAREDOOS?! guy from The Simpsons? :x
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-w3iPFl-cfI


Haha. No nothing wrong with that


----------



## Commix

consumer said:


> Haha. No nothing wrong with that



Ah cool, it was kind of a compliment anyway  You got dat laid-back Australian vibe about you fo' sure


----------



## SmokingAces

consumer said:


> Indoors. Superskunk from Sensi Seeds. 1 plant per 600watt light. Huge yields



Soil or hydro? Interesting, but I never rated that strain very much. Huge yield pretty weak smoke compared to some of the more recent ones I've tried.


----------



## consumer

Hydro. Using SS was a commercial decision. The cutting we had had a huge yield and was a pretty good smoke. There was no point growing anything exotic as we were paid a flat rate per pound no matter what the strain was. A contact bought everything we grew and it was shipped to Sydney.This was in the mid 90's.

When i was in Byron i grew exotics both indoor and out. Mainly sativas as indica plants were too susceptible to mould.


----------



## Commix

Stupid question I know, but are there any land races specific to Australia?


----------



## Opiatehell85

Three years of opiate abuse, always hated taking pics as they really do age you, I'm 30 years old, in detox now!


----------



## consumer

Commix said:


> Stupid question I know, but are there any land races specific to Australia?


Yes. Well there are inbred Australian strains like Mullumbimby Madness which is a huge yielding potent sativa. Plants with over 7lbs of manicured buds if grown right. We have derailed this thread now


----------



## Sprout

You're right. 

Was letting the conversation reach its natural end before I shifted it over to the Cannabis thread.


----------



## Commix

My apologies, will Google that now for more info 

And your pic isn't working, Opiatehell85


----------



## consumer

Sprout said:


> You're right.
> 
> Was letting the conversation reach its natural end before I shifted it over to the Cannabis thread.


Always on the ball Sir Sprout


----------



## BigG

Who do I look like?.....

"SAY MY NAME!!"....

"You're Heisenberg"....

"YOU'RE GODDAM RIGHT!!"....

I'M ....THE...ONE... WHO...KNOCKS


----------



## Sadie

Aww thanks K  

BTW you need to text me. I broke my phone and my new one has a bloody micro sim so I've lost all my numbers. Mine is the same though. 

I miss you xxxxxxxx


----------



## koneko

Sadie said:


> Aww thanks K
> 
> BTW you need to text me. I broke my phone and my new one has a bloody micro sim so I've lost all my numbers. Mine is the same though.
> 
> I miss you xxxxxxxx



Will do. 

You're definitely one of the most caring person I've ever met. How others are is v important to you, a rare trait. Very much worthy of celebration for us humans! X


----------



## koneko

^
You have a beard! It suits you. Love those gorgeous Irish eyes... Swoons


----------



## breakcorefiend

lol I've had a beard for a good what? 5 odd years?  ty tho!


----------



## koneko

breakcorefiend said:


> lol I've had a beard for a good what? 5 odd years?  ty tho!



Put it down to middle age memory loss uggg!!! 8(


----------



## breakcorefiend

hahaha no worries :D

all those years of hash smoking will catch up with me soon too i'm sure!


----------



## koneko

breakcorefiend said:


> hahaha no worries :D
> 
> all those years of hash smoking will catch up with me soon too i'm sure!



Cheeky monkey! Xxx


----------



## breakcorefiend

koneko said:


> Cheeky monkey! Xxx



Hahaha :D 

Are ya gunna stick a pic of yerself up then?


----------



## koneko

breakcorefiend said:


> Hahaha :D
> 
> Are ya gunna stick a pic of yerself up then?



Absolutely not. I expect you and all of *MY* EADD people know what I look like


----------



## Sadie

koneko said:


> Absolutely not. I expect you and all of *MY* EADD people know what I look like



Gorgeous!


----------



## koneko

Sadie said:


> Gorgeous!



We have a pic between us of the four of us under a tree looking like a motley crew - Sadie, shambles, Felix and K. It's a great pic! 

But not for public consumption 

Lol xxx


----------



## breakcorefiend

koneko said:


> Absolutely not. I expect you and all of *MY* EADD people know what I look like



Yeah ofc I know whatcha look like! 



koneko said:


> We have a pic between us of the four of us under a tree looking like a motley crew - Sadie, shambles, Felix and K. It's a great pic!
> 
> But not for public consumption
> 
> Lol xxx



Go onnnn!


----------



## Sadie

I need those pics back! For some reason None of Sham and I were saved to my SD Card. Fucked up! If you get a chance that is love! That was a good time. 

Cleveland Steamer! HAHAHAHAHA Your reaction was hilarious. I'll never forget that convo!


----------



## koneko

Lol Cleveland steamer indeed, we really didn't know what you did part time Sadie! Haha.

 That pic and the others from our Welsh camping trip are precious and the men for one wouldn't be happy if I posted them in a public forum. Lol you folk will just have to imagine us haha! 

Sadie, I'll ask the man to email them again, we have them safe. 

Happy times with happy loved up couples 

Cheesy yes, but so very wonderful too!!!


----------



## SmokingAces

thread totally needs more butthole tattoos guys %)


----------



## breakcorefiend

Sid said:


> thread totally needs more butthole tattoos guys %)



you gunna show off your 'spit first' tat then eh?


----------



## Sadie

It's a sad day when Mods derail a thread. Moved to Gibz.... Yes, that was mostly me...


----------



## SmokingAces

breakcorefiend said:


> you gunna show off your 'spit first' tat then eh?



Fuck off lol


----------



## BecomingJulie

I always imagined Englandgz74 looking like Dixie with facial hair and Jimmy Nail's voice .....


----------



## Sprout

If Heisenberg took up security work, sociopathy and sheer testosterone....


----------



## BigG

Sprout said:


> If Heisenberg took up security work, sociopathy and sheer testosterone....



Im not sociopathic (much)


----------



## Sprout

I don't think anyone could be further from sociopathy, ya big softie!


----------



## BigG

Shh dont tell anyone that....ive got a reputation to maintain


----------



## Cloudie

I'm too scared to show my face.

it might scare people too, and that's not nice.


----------



## Sadie

C'mon Cloud, I showed mine. If you don't like it just delete it. I think I'm pretty much the only one here just now...


----------



## Cloudie

Not in my current state I'm not! I look dreadfull!


----------



## Sadie

c'mon, you must have as stock pic!


----------



## Cloudie

Sadie said:


> c'mon, you must have as stock pic!



My residual self image that I express while in the Matrix is an image I'd rather upload, however it is much unlike my actual appearance, so I'm not sure if it will count.

However, it is similar to that of my user name.


----------



## Sadie

Stock pic! I'm sure it looks very much like you!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Me in my typical 'morning after' persona (unshaven, bleary eyed and podgy):

http://imgur.com/ctgx5li


----------



## consumer

Wanna buy a tele mate?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> Wanna buy a tele mate?



Pizza?


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Pizza?


Nah mate. It says on Facebook that you buy teles. Its a nice tele.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> Nah mate. It says on Facebook that you buy teles. Its a nice tele.



Look, fuck Facebook, fuck yer telly and fuck off! But leave us the pizza yeh?


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Look, fuck Facebook, fuck yer telly and fuck off! But leave us the pizza yeh?


Whats that strange smell coming from in there? You sure you dont want a tele?


----------



## Cloudie

Fine, I'll bite.

It'll be a picture that's current in time, and at the end of the 3-FPM vape fest from the weekend.

Pretty much had nothing to drink, eat or sleep and advise people not to follow my silly episodes, and understand this isn't good HR practise.

As soon as I can work out how to get it on here...

http://imgur.com/a/ej713


----------



## Cloudie

And here is me with almost a smile, so it's not all doom and gloom! 

http://imgur.com/a/AdSnF


----------



## Cloudie

Must have scared everyone away from the thread using my amazingly blue hand.


----------



## Sadie

You're delightfully gorgeous! What are you on about Cloud! 

Very very adorable!


----------



## Raasyvibe

aha, i now see why you called yourself _CloudStrife_

I had you down as a computer nerd, but your bountiful blonde locks negate this misconception.


----------



## Cloudie

Sadie said:


> You're delightfully gorgeous! What are you on about Cloud!
> 
> Very very adorable!



Aww! Thanks Sadie, very highly appreciated


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

CloudStrife01 said:


> Aww! Thanks Sadie, very highly appreciated



just to be the yang to Sadie's yin, I think yer an ugly cunt...


----------



## Cloudie

Raasyvibe said:


> aha, i now see why you called yourself _CloudStrife_
> 
> I had you down as a computer nerd, but your bountiful blonde locks negate this misconception.



I also happen to understand the inner workings of *nix based systems, so I'm a bit of a mixed bag!

I currently own an Ubuntu Phone by Meizu and have been running Ubuntu on the desktop for quite some time  

I just wish I could find some materia to jam into my arms to grant me the powers of creating whatever substance you wish at the snap of a finger.

Boom! Gime that 3-FPM


----------



## Cloudie

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> just to be the yang to Sadie's yin, I think yer an ugly cunt...



*runs to a dark corner in the bedroom, sits down and starts shaking back and forth and back and forth, while thoughts are rammed into my brain and all of which are based upon false misconceptions about the outside world*

Phew still haven't slept yet. Just murdered a Dominoes large Meteor pizza though. They bring it to your door and everything. intorwebz.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

CloudStrife01 said:


> *runs to a dark corner in the bedroom, sits down and starts shaking back and forth and back and forth, while thoughts are rammed into my brain and all of which are based upon false misconceptions about the outside world*
> 
> Phew still haven't slept yet. Just murdered a Dominoes large Meteor pizza though. They bring it to your door and everything. intorwebz.



Sure it wasn't the telly some cunt tried to palm off on me the other night?


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

CloudStrife01 said:


> *runs to a dark corner in the bedroom, sits down and starts shaking back and forth and back and forth, while thoughts are rammed into my brain and all of which are based upon false misconceptions about the outside world*
> 
> Phew still haven't slept yet. Just murdered a Dominoes large Meteor pizza though. They bring it to your door and everything. intorwebz.



All the best things in life can be ordered off the internet straight to your door. Drugs, pizza, novelty sex toys...


----------



## Cloudie

SquidInSunglasses said:


> All the best things in life can be ordered off the internet straight to your door. Drugs, pizza, novelty sex toys...



You're dead right. The Internet has become the main part of my life. I'd be lost without it.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

CloudStrife01 said:


> You're dead right. The Internet has become the main part of my life. I'd be lost without it.



Especially without google maps, eh?


----------



## Cloudie

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Sure it wasn't the telly some cunt tried to palm off on me the other night?



I did hear something in the middle of the night, but as my apartment has stairs and only stairs leading up to the front door, I guess they generall lack the ability to find it possible to 
make it to the top, whillst carrying a TV.

Now for someone to carry a 50" CRT television in the same way, would require me to start the film rolling for the history books


----------



## Cloudie

Definitely Google Maps! 

"Meet me here at XX am/pm" 

Ah shit where's that?


----------



## BigG

Ive got a pic of me whe. I stripped down to 215 lbs to ha a go at cage fightiing......am a bit embatfrased to show it thouvh.....


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

englandgz74 said:


> Ive got a pic of me whe. I stripped down to 215 lbs to ha a go at cage fightiing......am a bit embatfrased to show it thouvh.....



You on drugz pal?


----------



## Cloudie

Ah what he hell. Show it anyway.


----------



## Sprout

Huh... I just measured my waist: 26".
That's pretty grim even for me.


----------



## Sadie

Stop with the Yap Yap.... Pics people!!!!


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

First part of sleeve marked out today.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Holy shit dude that looks awesome.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

It's going to be trippy as fuck!


----------



## breakcorefiend

nice tat man, was it pricey? you gunna get it filled with dotwork too?


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

That's literally just the marking out for that part of the sleeve. Think I will get it filled solid because it looks sweet as blocked colour like with the stencil in the first pic. It's going to be a full sleeve with different geometric patterns and tesselating shapes and that pattern will extend out in places and he was talking about using dot work to fade it as it gets further away from the centre of that pattern though.

What I had done today was 180 for three hours but it was supposed to be 250. He reduced the price because it took about two hours to get the stencil to lie properly on my arm and get it to meet up as it joined around the arm before he even picked up the gun. Next sitting is 7 hours and will be 450 but that won't finish the sleeve. I guess it will probably cost somewhere around 1500 to finish it.


----------



## breakcorefiend

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> That's literally just the marking out for that part of the sleeve. Think I will get it filled solid because it looks sweet as blocked colour like with the stencil in the first pic. It's going to be a full sleeve with different geometric patterns and tesselating shapes and that pattern will extend out in places and he was talking about using dot work to fade it as it gets further away from the centre of that pattern though.
> 
> What I had done today was 180 for three hours but it was supposed to be 250. He reduced the price because it took about two hours to get the stencil to lie properly on my arm and get it to meet up as it joined around the arm before he even picked up the gun. Next sitting is 7 hours and will be 450 but that won't finish the sleeve. I guess it will probably cost somewhere around 1500 to finish it.



Damn man, that's awesome, I always wanted some M.C Escher style tessellating patterns myself, your's will look epic when it's done, gunna stick to black n white too?


----------



## hexagram

[/URL][/IMG]
hair needs a trim.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Bloody hell Hex, yer pupils are massive!! What you on there?


----------



## koneko

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First part of sleeve marked out today.



I'm liking this design Cat. 

I really don't like most tattoos as the design and artwork of most look shite. Some of them just look downright dirty and cheap, bad taste. 

But this I do like, it's very stylish. 



hexagram said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> hair needs a trim.



How old are you Hex? You look very young to me


----------



## BigG

Cant remember if i ever posted this one before but one from my dabbling into cage fighting a while back. Had to lose nearly 3 stone to make the weight limit but all in all was pretty good fun


----------



## consumer

englandgz74 said:


> Cant remember if i ever posted this one before but one from my dabbling into cage fighting a while back. Had to lose nearly 3 stone to make the weight limit but all in all was pretty good fun


I bet you wish you had muscles like Mr Hankey lol


----------



## hexagram

i'm 24 but annoyingly baby faced. Also fubar I wasn't on anything was just pretty dark in the room 

here have another






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BigG

Another nigh shift over....looking slightly worse for ware


----------



## Sadie

There are too many good looking people in EADD! 

DAMN!


----------



## Commix

took this like 2 minutes ago, not looking too malnourished yet


----------



## Sadie

OMG Those eyes! 

Stop it!!!!


----------



## BigG

More WW / englandgz74 impersonations. ....some better tha. Others i admit ;(


----------



## Cloudie

http://imgur.com/a/8EYfZ

Morning


----------



## SmokingAces

englandgz74 said:


> More WW / englandgz74 impersonations. ....some better tha. Others i admit ;(



Hahahaha this is epic!! First and third pictures especially, that first one is a beauty englandz74, you look like Walter White meets Jack Dougworth from Corrie lol, take a bow for your fine efforts this had me spitting porridge this morning ha ha


----------



## Cloudie

Say my name...

Willy Wonker?

What!?

Walter White...

You're god damn right.


----------



## Cloudie

hexagram said:


> i'm 24 but annoyingly baby faced. Also fubar I wasn't on anything was just pretty dark in the room
> 
> here have another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I'm 24 years of age as well dude. Age is just a number.

Can I stop the clock now? Maybe a little rewind?


----------



## SmokingAces

I'm also 24. 25 end of the month, it's a good age I reckon, out of the roller coaster that is being a teenager, old enough you're learning to be a well rounded adult, but not so old you've got all the responsibilities of being one. %)


----------



## Cloudie

Yeah, I'd agree with you. Think you hit the nail on the head.

When does life become interesting? Sure hasn't yet.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

CloudStrife01 said:


> Yeah, I'd agree with you. Think you hit the nail on the head.
> 
> When does life become interesting? Sure hasn't yet.



It becomes interesting as soon as you pull your finger out and go make it interesting ; )


----------



## Cloudie

You're probably right Squid!

I need to learn that material things aren't the key to happiness.

Maybe I'll plan a trip to Fort William again. Beautiful place!


----------



## Sadie

Its grainy I know...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Aaw, you're cute Sadie!

But why are you trying to fist your mouth?


----------



## Sadie

Fisting is what I'm good at 

Fanks xxx


----------



## consumer

Sadie said:


> Fisting is what I'm good at
> 
> Fanks xxx


Dont tell FUBAR that...then again your probably safe...he's into watermelons now


----------



## Don Luigi

Hex, Strife, Sid - 24 is the last of the honeymoon years. At 25 a terrible doom begins. At 26, you realise you're almost 27!  I didn't freak out about age until 26 


Sadie - I think that's the first time I've seen a picture of you. I had you pictured differently! You've very nice eyes and a lovely flesh coloured sofa :D


----------



## Jackal

And she's so young! For some reason I had her down as being old, not around 21!


----------



## Don Luigi

Ye aul flirt :D


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Soon us 21 y/o's will take over the forum and run all you old fogeys off to a paddock where you can go reminisce about MD in the 90s and complain about kids these days and their terrible taste in music and intoxicating substances.


----------



## Don Luigi

You'll be decrepit, too, soon enough 

I'm still wee enough that I didn't have any MD in the 90s. It did have the better orange soda, mind you. Glass bottles, too!


----------



## Jackal

Yeah,im all about the mdma in 2001, man. The 90s was, like, a decade before that&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Sadie

Don Luigi said:


> Sadie - I think that's the first time I've seen a picture of you. I had you pictured differently! You've very nice eyes and a lovely flesh coloured sofa :D



Um thanks????


Also, It puts the lotion in the basket or else it gets the hose again. 

-


----------



## Don Luigi

Sorry, it's just that, when I've spoken to people who know you IRL, they've said you're lovely but have questionable tastes in fabric colour. I'm just saying I think it's ok!


----------



## Eveleivibe

Don Luigi said:


> Sorry, it's just that, when I've spoken to people who know you IRL, they've said you're lovely but have questionable tastes in fabric colour. I'm just saying I think it's ok!



She is pretty i agree

Evey


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Should I duct tape (or zip tie) a plush octopus wearing sunglasses to my face and take a picture of it? Unfortunately I only own an octopus, not a squid : /


----------



## Don Luigi

The rules of the internet, and highschool, suggest that the silence is a resounding 'yes' :D


----------



## Cloudie

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Should I duct tape (or zip tie) a plush octopus wearing sunglasses to my face and take a picture of it? Unfortunately I only own an octopus, not a squid : /



Well, I'd have to say the purchase of such squid should be sought, and stuck to the face via the use of zip-ties.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Since I'm a lazy fuck, you will take your betentacled face-mounted-via-duct-tape aquatic animal and like it : P

Edit: plans are being revised due to running out of duct tape, please stand by.


----------



## Cloudie

And as of which, I shall accept via any route of forced entry upon oneself.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Behold, the OGtopus, currently sited upon my face:


----------



## Eveleivibe

Lol love that. Hah. 

Evey


----------



## Don Luigi

I've never felt comfortable showing myself here but you've given me the confidence, Squid. I think you're my soulmate 


*NSFW*:


----------



## SmokingAces

Jackal said:


> Yeah,im all about the mdma in 2001, man. The 90s was, like, a decade before that&#55357;&#56860;



I heard pre 90's users used to bum drop their pills anyway, which accounted for 90% of the buzz, back in the day.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Don Luigi said:


> Hex, Strife, Sid - 24 is the last of the honeymoon years. At 25 a terrible doom begins. At 26, you realise you're almost 27!  I didn't freak out about age until 26
> 
> 
> Sadie - I think that's the first time I've seen a picture of you. I had you pictured differently! You've very nice eyes and a lovely flesh coloured sofa :D



That's not a sofa, its her arse


----------



## Don Luigi

I don't really think I should sit on it any more.


----------



## Sadie

Fubar


----------



## Don Luigi

He did make me go back and check in the fear that I had made a massive faux pas.


----------



## Sadie

You can ask Shambles, My ass is not that big. He should know  

YEAH!


----------



## Don Luigi

Heh, I really hope that Shambles gets a barrage of PMs asking for the specific dimensions of your arse in cubits :D


----------



## Sadie

HAHAHA We all know that he won't read them anyway! 

He likes it anyway. Dunno why.... 

I'd love to have a bigger booty. At least the one I have is spankable.


----------



## Tat2tel

Wow


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Tat2tel said:


> Wow



I see you've found my picture then


----------



## Ceres

this is a photo someone took of me earlier today :


*NSFW*:


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I see you've found my picture then


The one with the fishnets?


----------



## breakcorefiend

Ceres said:


> this is a photo someone took of me earlier today :
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



looking sexy ceres


----------



## Don Luigi

My no-good, fiend of a camera opened my post after he signed for it today.



I swear, I'm this close (-------) to calling off the engagement


----------



## Commix

Candid picture of me, during what was a 2-day period of mephedrone-fuelled nonsense


----------



## Sprout

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Soon us 21 y/o's will take over the forum and run all you old fogeys off to a paddock where you can go reminisce about MD in the 90s and complain about kids these days and their terrible taste in music and intoxicating substances.



We could chat endlessly about our 5F-ABACUS and 3-MeO-WD40....

OT: gained sufficient weight for my waist to be 27" - hurrah!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Sprout said:


> We could chat endlessly about our 5F-ABACUS and 3-MeO-WD40....
> 
> OT: gained sufficient weight for my waist to be 27" - hurrah!



Fat cunt.


----------



## consumer

Sprout said:


> We could chat endlessly about our 5F-ABACUS and 3-MeO-WD40....
> 
> OT: gained sufficient weight for my waist to be 27" - hurrah!


5F-ABACUS. ..now thats my kind of drug..


----------



## SmokingAces

Sounds like some sort of yeti creature


----------



## Shambles

Sadie said:


> HAHAHA We all know that he won't read them anyway!



*ahem!!!*

I read at least 50% of them at some point before deleting them I'll have you know, dammit 



Sadie said:


> He likes it anyway. Dunno why....



Yes, yes he does. Because...



Sadie said:


> I'd love to have a bigger booty. At least the one I have is spankable.



Yes, yes it is... amongst other things


----------



## SmokingAces

Makes you a pretty crappy moderator if you don't read 50% of the PM's on a forum you moderate, does it not?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Shambles said:


> *ahem!!!*
> 
> I read at least 50% of them at some point before deleting them I'll have you know, dammit


Approves of mod naughtines n sexy bum spanking 

Do continue 

Evey



			
				shambles said:
			
		

> Yes, yes he does. Because...
> 
> Edit sorry om iPhone n wrote in wrong place. Can some please fix?  Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes it is... amongst other things


----------



## Sprout

Sid said:


> Makes you a pretty crappy moderator if you don't read 50% of the PM's on a forum you moderate, does it not?



Hyperbole for comedic effect.

And realistically no, it doesn't. For whatever reason there exists a large amount of users whom misinterpret the role. Some treat us like children treat their minder and complain at us about anything and everything - "James stole my Hot Wheels, go tell him he's a naughty boyyyyy!".
The report function is perhaps the most underutilised tool on here. I appreciate that from the user side it seems like it is ineffective but I can assure you that any and every report is thoroughly investigated and course of action debated by staff on every level, it simply remains in a forum viewed by staff only. It becomes very, very easy to get bogged down by the sheer number of PM's we tend to receive and as such some are missed initially. By the time we catch up thoroughly the matter has often been resolved some time ago. 99.9% of our actions are either hidden from public view, completely ignored unless we make the tiniest of errors, or removing the matter that blocks normal flow of the forum. Crappy moderation requires many crappy factors in unison and is addressed by senior staff promptly.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

hexagram said:


> i'm 24 but annoyingly baby faced. Also fubar I wasn't on anything was just pretty dark in the room
> 
> here have another



Indeed you do look incredibly youthfull.  And your indulgengces seem to have had no effect.  If i worked at a tobacconist or behind a bar I'd have to ask you for proof of age ID, and not out of jobsworthness either.


----------



## mydrugbuddy




----------



## BigG

mydrugbuddy said:


> Indeed you do look incredibly youthfull.  And your indulgengces seem to have had no effect.  If i worked at a tobacconist or behind a bar I'd have to ask you for proof of age ID, and not out of jobsworthness either.



I think i look every one of my 41 years. About 2010 i noticed a patch of really thin hair on the top
....not totally bald. Just thinning and thought fuck it. Out with the Mach 4!!!!


----------



## Sadie

That last pic is my absolute favourite!!!! 

Lookin damn good MDB!


----------



## Sadie

Love it 74!!! Though I must say, I love the facial furniture on a man.


----------



## Sadie

More, but YES!!!


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Sadie said:


> That last pic is my absolute favourite!!!!
> 
> Lookin damn good MDB!



Thank you Sadie.   :D  I was expecting the usual tirade of "must be gay" banter from the laddish section of BL who sometimes responded to my posts. Alas hardly any of them post any longer or with any regularity.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

englandgz74 said:


> I think i look every one of my 41 years. About 2010 i noticed a patch of really thin hair on the top
> ....not totally bald. Just thinning and thought fuck it. Out with the Mach 4!!!!



You possibly do tbh mate. Though i have found with a lot of people that when they reach a certain age they don't seem to visibly age at all for about a decade. I think I had mine around 25-35. Who's to say you wont have yours now. :D


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

mydrugbuddy said:


> Thank you Sadie.   :D  I was expecting the usual tirade of "must be gay" banter from the laddish section of BL who sometimes responded to my posts. Alas hardly any of them post any longer or with any regularity.



Must be gay!


----------



## mydrugbuddy

HO HO. You are the one person that keeps catching me out.%)


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I think I'd have to be up way before my bedtime to catch you out mate


----------



## Sprout

If that pic would earn the 'gayyyy' label then fuck knows what half of my camera reel would generate...

Right now I'm mourning the loss of some beloved keratin due to an accident in the lab involving a bunsen burner and incredulity.
My fringe is now resting in frazzled pieces and my semi-beard is a good chunk shorter.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Lucky it wasnt more serious. That cracking sound and the smell of burning hair is awful. I wonder why hair is so highly flammable.


----------



## BigG




----------



## Commix

englandgz74 said:


>



Got that pre-G4S bouncer/security staff vibe gwarning, nice one :D






Me and the DJ/producer DLR


----------



## BigG

Mate this was before SIA badges so the nutters who were alowed to work the doors was unbelievable. Argue and you get knockout and thrown down the stairs besically (while someone quickly erases the CCTV footage).

Things have changed a lot nowadays. Some of the doormen i worked with we're 100% pure psychopaths........they were always OK with me thougb cos i try to be nice to people and that sometimes throws them a bit.....

Wild, wild days bud


----------



## BigG

Commix said:


> Got that pre-G4S bouncer/security staff vibe gwarning, nice one :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the DJ/producer DLR




Nice kne bruv..ooming cool as fuck!!!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Commix said:


> Got that pre-G4S bouncer/security staff vibe gwarning, nice one :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the DJ/producer DLR



Aren't you Ant and Dec or summat?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Guy on right is a puppet. Or else he defo is suffering an anal invasion. Ooooooosh. DLR though!! Legend in the D & B.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Guy on right is a puppet. Or else he defo is suffering an anal invasion. Ooooooosh.



FUBAR's just out of frame, I'm sure.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SquidInSunglasses said:


> FUBAR's just out of frame, I'm sure.



Hey, I don't need to be that close


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Hey, I don't need to be that close



OI I'm the only python on here fella


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> OI I'm the only python on here fella



Fuckin hell, now my cock's even answering back!! I think I've  unleashed a beast...


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Fuckin hell, now my cock's even answering back!! I think I've  unleashed a beast...



I think the point where you're arguing with your genitals in public is the time to lay off the stims and get some sleep, mate.


----------



## Sprout

I've had a few heated disagreements when the phallus won't play ball...

Where's my snare?


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Sprout said:


> I've had a few heated disagreements when the phallus won't play ball...
> 
> Where's my snare?



I know where to find you a trap, but snares I'm not so sure.


----------



## Sprout




----------



## SquidInSunglasses

I was thinking more (NSFW gif)

*NSFW*:


----------



## koneko

Humper no matter what, get that mirror cleaned. Trust me, clean the mirror...

Otherwise the best bit missing is your face  

Sexy bodies aren't enough petal 8) xxx




Humper said:


> Englandz got his tits oot for the lads and lassies so thought why not.
> 
> My shameless dating app ‘advertising’ profile pic.
> Yes vain and shallow but highly fucking effective
> 
> And yes I know…mirror needs a damn good scrubbing


----------



## Humper

I’ve got a face like a haunted house door chapper…that’s why I work so hard on the body.

Not really I’m handsome as fuck


----------



## alasdairm

life is hard.






alasdair


----------



## consumer

Bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Right! Bare with me, I'll see if I can do it. I'm a thick cunt!!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

MilzyWilzy said:


> Right! Bare with me, I'll see if I can do it. I'm a thick cunt!!



OK, I'm bare now, let's see yer thick cunt...


----------



## MilzyWilzy

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Have I done it correctly?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

MilzyWilzy said:


> Have I done it correctly?



No. Can't see yer tits.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

MilzyWilzy said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]*


*







[/URL][/IMG][/QUOTE]


you left the image tabs, if you care. Its the ones ive highlighted that you need to delete iirc. Nice pc btw. 

FUCK!! Help please? My brain is fried and i cannot think how to edit the code so that it shows the code and not the picture. 8o*


----------



## MilzyWilzy

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sprout

Well fuck me sideways...

Can not just one of you fucktards look like a cash-strapped cow with a Crack problem?!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

MilzyWilzy said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Heh heh, now we're getting there 

(More stockings required)


@Sprout, I think you must be looking in the mirror luv


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Damn master FUBAR, my stockings have got rips and ladders in them! Sorry!


----------



## Arnold

MilzyWilzy said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



If I may say so, nice baps luv!


----------



## consumer

FUBAR is now off masturbating with his wifes rabbit..


----------



## MilzyWilzy

[/URL][/IMG
Right my master FUBAR, this is the only sexualised photo you're getting. Not stockings but it's a sexy negligee that I am wearing. I'm currently on a 3F bender and I'm in a swingers chat room, on cam and all the perverted fellas with their cocks out named Fred are going wild for my sexy poonannay! Hell to the yeah!


----------



## Sprout

Spoiler









]



Take drugs, hail Satan, blow me.


----------



## Shambles

MilzyWilzy said:


> ... I'm in a swingers chat room, on cam and all the perverted fellas with their cocks out named Fred are going wild for my sexy poonannay!



Just out of interest, how many perverted fellas named Fred get their cock out in the average swingers chat room?

Alternatively, how many perverted fellas name their cocks Fred?


----------



## Sprout

Shambles said:


> Just out of interest, how many perverted fellas named Fred get their cock out in the average swingers chat room?
> 
> Alternatively, how many perverted fellas name their cocks Fred?



Three.

It's always three.
#Fact.


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Yes, fact is that it's 3. Then you get little Alfred in the corner with his 2.5 inch love worm embedded with a mass of grey and greasy pubic hairs. 

I like Alfred. He makes my granny pants moist, even moister than FUBAR and the shitbox snaffler Sprout.

I'm going to have a wank imagining Alfred ramming my ass with his greased up worm. 

P.s I have fixed my vibe with 99p sellotape, so all good in the Alfred hood.


----------



## Don Luigi

MilzyWilzy said:


> my stockings have got rips and ladders in them! Sorry!



You really know how to make a man go moist 

Neglecting all the pervy stockings stuff, you're rather purdy


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Thanking you Mr Don x


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

This is me after 34 hours living on 3...

http://i.imgur.com/IKlJCA7.jpg


It hasn't been dilating my pupils much recently, but this batch is quite a spacy one (though nowhere near as out there as the first lots I had)..


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> This is me after 34 hours living on 3...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IKlJCA7.jpg
> 
> 
> It hasn't been dilating my pupils much recently, but this batch is quite a spacy one (though nowhere near as out there as the first lots I had)..


Yep wired porn crazed watermelon inserting madman..


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> Yep wired porn crazed watermelon inserting madman..



As you can probably see from the background imagery, my current auto erotic anal violation research involves marine life (I think Squid may be permanently lodged in my colon). The look on my face has nothing to do with drugs - that was actually a sea urchin, and it stung like fuck. However, after a little more practice I'm attempting to secrete a large portion of the Great Barrier reef - so make sure you're not having a swim on that day


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> As you can probably see from the background imagery, my current auto erotic anal violation research involves marine life (I think Squid may be permanently lodged in my colon). The look on my face has nothing to do with drugs - that was actually a sea urchin, and it stung like fuck. However, after a little more practice I'm attempting to secrete a large portion of the Great Barrier reef - so make sure you're not having a swim on that day


No wonder those Sturgeons in your fishnets stunk...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> No wonder those Sturgeons in your fishnets stunk...



I doubt it was them mate, they'd only been dead two weeks. Besides, they'd been nowhere near my arse as I was still heavily into my fruit & veg period at that point. It could have been my collection of wank rags I keep under the bed for landfill. Alternatively, I suggest the stench was emanating from your feotid self, Mr.Consumer. There's definitely something fishy about you - are you my long lost twin?


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I doubt it was them mate, they'd only been dead two weeks. Besides, they'd been nowhere near my arse as I was still heavily into my fruit & veg period at that point. It could have been my collection of wank rags I keep under the bed for landfill. Alternatively, I suggest the stench was emanating from your feotid self, Mr.Consumer. There's definitely something fishy about you - are you my long lost twin?


It is possible. That entitles me to half of everything you own. That includes your porn collection and drug stash


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> It is possible. That entitles me to half of everything you own. That includes your porn collection and drug stash



Not possible mate. My porn collection is a dynamic system, constantly growing and evolving. Therefore, it is impossible to possess half of it. My drug stash, on the other hand, is non existent...


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Not possible mate. My porn collection is a dynamic system, constantly growing and evolving. Therefore, it is impossible to possess half of it. My drug stash, on the other hand, is non existent...



Looks like you've got the start of a good drug 'stache going at least, maybe consumer can have half of that?


----------



## alasdairm

o.m.g the kings suck 

alasdair


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Not possible mate. My porn collection is a dynamic system, constantly growing and evolving. Therefore, it is impossible to possess half of it. My drug stash, on the other hand, is non existent...


Well thats dissapointing on both fronts. I will have to settle for rotting marine life then..


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> Well thats dissapointing on both fronts. I will have to settle for rotting marine life then..



Well I see Squid managed to escape the clutches of my sphincter muscles, so you can have her if you like - she's bound to be slightly decomposed by now, having spent a couple of days inside my biome...


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Well I see Squid managed to escape the clutches of my sphincter muscles, so you can have her if you like - she's bound to be slightly decomposed by now, having spent a couple of days inside my biome...


You probably squeezed all the ink out of her...poor thing


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> You probably squeezed all the ink out of her...poor thing



Ah, that's what it is - I thought I was shitting blood...


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Ah, that's what it is - I thought I was shitting blood...


Yep..that would be Squid's ink..

I wonder if she will ever recover from the experience?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Looks like you've got the start of a good drug 'stache going at least, maybe consumer can have half of that?



Heh, nice one 



consumer said:


> Yep..that would be Squid's ink..
> 
> I wonder if she will ever recover from the experience?



I don't know, but I'm pretty sure I won't...


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Heh, nice one
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I'm pretty sure I won't...


I reckon you have had stranger things caught in your sphincter..


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

consumer said:


> I reckon you have had stranger things caught in your sphincter..



Maybe, but this was the first time I've been given an ink enema by one. But it was worth it - man, those tentacles...


----------



## consumer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Maybe, but this was the first time I've been given an ink enema by one. But it was worth it - man, those tentacles...


Not to mention the suckers...


----------



## Tinker55

What did you do with the sunglasses?


----------



## consumer

Tinker55 said:


> What did you do with the sunglasses?


That could be why you are constipated FUBAR...


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Can't think of a polite way to put this, so:

lolno, fuck off both of you and keep it to yourselves in the future.


----------



## Sharapovafistpump

alasdairm said:


> o.m.g the kings suck
> 
> alasdair



I KNOW! And the Knicks were playing in the Garden - fucking kings


----------



## alasdairm

i went to a couple of kings games recently (until a few weeks ago i lived in sacramento). they got torched both times. thankfully, the first game i was high so it was still a ton of fun 

alasdair


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

Here we go, the closest I will go to posting a pic of my face on here:


----------



## consumer

Why no face shot Squid. If i can put my ugly scone up you can too. Do it.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Man, those tentacles...


----------



## mydrugbuddy

koneko said:


> Humper no matter what, get that mirror cleaned. Trust me, clean the mirror...
> 
> Otherwise the best bit missing is your face
> 
> Sexy bodies aren't enough petal 8) xxx



So you'd rather have a 'nice face' than a ripped body to look at. Even if said body hadn't been to a gym for years, and lost a lot of muscle tone?


----------



## koneko

mydrugbuddy said:


> So you'd rather have a 'nice face' than a ripped body to look at. Even if said body hadn't been to a gym for years, and lost a lot of muscle tone?



Yes! And I'd rather have a nice person before a nice face. Attraction and desire is such a personal thing really, there is no way to quantify it. If it means anything so called ripped bodies do nothing for me. That's to do with a persons vanity, vane people turn me off and I really just don't like the look or feel of someone who has body builded. 

Looks are so over rated.


----------



## Don Luigi

Wayhay! There's hope for me yet %)


----------



## koneko

Don Luigi said:


> Wayhay! There's hope for me yet %)



It's a bit of a joke when you and mydrugbuddy are pretty good looking men!


----------



## Don Luigi

I've only ever been called a man by women trying to scare their children into silence on trains and buses 

''You'd better be quiet or that man over there will get you.''


----------



## koneko

It would be pretty scary for ME if I thought of you as anything but a man Don. And let's face it pal, you are a man! X


----------



## Eveleivibe

Don Luigi said:


> I've only ever been called a man by women trying to scare their children into silence on trains and buses
> 
> ''You'd better be quiet or that man over there will get you.''



I've seen you on cam n you're a very nice looking bloke with a lovely smile n access. What went wrong on Bluelight?  (just kidding) x

PS: haven't seen Paigey on here in a while. Is anyone in contact with her?  Does anyone kmow how she's doing? Last time I saw her here was she'd not long got a new job n married to MrScientist x 

Evey


----------



## LexSinatra

Pic looks fine, i hear opiates used consistently slow the ageing process


----------



## Commix

Taken last year when I used to shave my head, not sure where this was but I looked like I was enjoying myself :x


----------



## Ceres

commix: nice tshirt. DNB MASSIVE

someone took a vine of me last night 


*NSFW*:


----------



## mydrugbuddy

koneko said:


> Yes! And I'd rather have a nice person before a nice face. Attraction and desire is such a personal thing really, there is no way to quantify it. If it means anything so called ripped bodies do nothing for me. That's to do with a persons vanity, vane people turn me off and I really just don't like the look or feel of someone who has body builded.
> 
> Looks are so over rated.



Thanks for the really spot on answer. You are so right about looks, but (and im making huge sweeping generalisations here) I dunno maybe blokes are a bit more shallow and more taken in by looks, at least in the beginning. But it's not much use having even the best looking girlfriend around, as if there was no connection at any deeper level, with nothing in common, or if the girl never had anything to say, then even the best looking partner would soon become tiresome i guess.

Not that ive ever had the luxury of having been with a great looking girl long enough to tire of her personality and opinions etc.


----------



## Sharapovafistpump

alasdairm said:


> i went to a couple of kings games recently (until a few weeks ago i lived in sacramento). they got torched both times. thankfully, the first game i was high so it was still a ton of fun
> 
> alasdair



 I think the NBA could be large cause of my insomnia, Remember 4/5 months ago they played really small ball game - literally, the tallest guy was 5'9 I think - Teams Like the falcons couldn't deal! 

See past GSW? I'm a bit annoyed I didn't get the +3650. Tho 1850 right now looks solid a couple of months rent anyway


----------



## Raasyvibe

Gone


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Ok finally decided to unveil myself to the *ahem* waiting masses... ?

How do I do this though?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

mr.buffnstuff said:


>



There's another entry for Sadie's wankbank


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Lol


----------



## ponch

Call that a fackin beard brav?


----------



## Sadie

I've got my wank bank pin up thank you very much FUBAR! Thankfully not much need to wank


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ponch said:


> Call that a fackin beard brav?



Beard? I thought it was a chinstrap to secure that halo to the top of his head


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Sadie said:


> I've got my wank bank pin up thank you very much FUBAR!




You're welcome Sadie. If you want any more, just give me a shout


----------



## strungout2010

ponch said:


> Call that a fackin beard brav?



Tide mark


----------



## Sadie

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> You're welcome Sadie. If you want any more, just give me a shout



Sexy as you are you're not a wet patch on Sham. Sorry FUBAR


----------



## strungout2010

Welcome back Sadie. Hope your on the mend. X.


----------



## Sadie

thanks man. I'm getting better each day. I'll never get back to 100% but close will do for me! 

You know things are just going to go down hill and turn vulgar now that I'm back! You've all been warned! A girl with the power of innuendo let loose can be a scary thing!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Sadie said:


> A girl with the power of innuendo let loose can be a scary thing!



Get yer double entendres out for the lads


----------



## Sadie

You'd have to ask Sham nicely first.


----------



## Tinker55

Sadie said:


> thanks man. I'm getting better each day. I'll never get back to 100% but close will do for me!
> 
> You know things are just going to go down hill and turn vulgar now that I'm back! You've all been warned! A girl with the power of innuendo let loose can be a scary thing!



I obviously need tutoring!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Hmmm this thread had been growing continuously month on month untill I posted up a pic?? Not sure if that's a good sign or not?


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Sid said:


> I'm also 24. 25 end of the month, it's a good age I reckon, out of the roller coaster that is being a teenager, old enough you're learning to be a well rounded adult, but not so old you've got all the responsibilities of being one. %)



I'm 29 in July, not sure where the years have gone but I can assure you when your younger the problems you face are much smaller, trivial maybe looking back now. But the problems you face now are always monumental ones! My life is a struggle from day to day despite earning a really good wage and being able to work pretty much anywhere I choose to within my field. I'm a king one minute and a pauper the next


----------



## Sprout

I had a 5 inch long pseudobeard in the style of a curly haired goat with freckles and Tango for pigmentation until yesterday.
I shaved while gacked, didn't tie up my hair and ended up with a baby's face replacing mine with some pretty respectable gashes that really, _really_ fucking hurt, just thankful I missed the jugular tbh, and an unintended trim of the keratinous-covering I had been growing for over seven years....

Not good, in fewer words.


----------



## Jackal

cambodians are famously blunt/honest about how stuff looks.

Today the kid at the local petrol station was filling my tank up and looking up at me and he said in Khmer "your face is yellow as shit, you look like you drink too much wine"






I think it's just my tan, my eyes are white


----------



## Sprout

At what point does it become unacceptable to delve into the depths of incredible irony in those of SEA heritage and birthright remarking on the apparent yellow pigmentation of Hairball McWhiteboi....?


----------



## Jackal

When I ask him if he is a ghost and why does he wash his face with bleach infused soap?!

Yellow people want to be white/Korean looking. Whiteys want to be tan.

Both for the same base reason: tanned westerner is affluent, can afford travel and leisure. White Asian is affluent, does not have to work outdoors.


----------



## Sprout

Jackal said:


> When I ask him if he is a ghost and why does he wash his face with bleach infused soap?!
> 
> Yellow people want to be white/Korean looking. Whiteys want to be tan.
> 
> Both for the same base reason: tanned westerner is affluent, can afford travel and leisure. White Asian is affluent, does not have to work outdoors.






Spoiler: Stim-rant tangent to be read only by express demand...



I can't say I have ever really explored the aesthetic ideals of Asian populations but it's not at all surprising that it is an impossible standard, each and every collection of people tends to ascribe ultimate value to novelty, at least as far as I am aware. We are but a real-time demonstration of the rise and eventual decay of any population of self-replicating genetic code, we are bound by the exact same innate bonds as every other primate: the optimal mate stands out visually, enough to imply considerable differentiation in the messy mass of molecular miracles we leak as sperm and ovum but not in an adverse, deleterious, negative fashion. Mr Chloric-bleached-Caucausian fades into a homogenous mass unless he gets lucky enough to see the bright orange fireball every once in a while...

Though I guess it would be ignorant not to mention the horrendous dehumanisation of non-whites for centuries, millenia even, explained and excused with the will of the Christian faith and piss poor pisstakes of pseudoscience conjured in the syphilitic squishy necrotic mass of diseased Europeans.


----------



## Don Luigi

Jackal said:


> cambodians are famously blunt/honest about how stuff looks.
> 
> Today the kid at the local petrol station was filling my tank up and looking up at me and he said in Khmer "your face is yellow as shit, you look like you drink too much wine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's just my tan, my eyes are white




You're a dead ringer for a young David Byrne, of Talking Heads, when you do that crazed stare :D


----------



## consumer

Jackal said:


> When I ask him if he is a ghost and why does he wash his face with bleach infused soap?!
> 
> Yellow people want to be white/Korean looking. Whiteys want to be tan.
> 
> Both for the same base reason: tanned westerner is affluent, can afford travel and leisure. White Asian is affluent, does not have to work outdoors.


My ex thai girlfriend who was quite tanned got upset after i turned up to go visit her family in Issan all tanned from surfing in the Aussie summer. Meanwhile she had been using skin bleaching skin scream to become more white. Its a strange world.


----------



## steewith2ees

If I really make an effort I can look as good as piece of shit. Theres no need to provide a picture, but if anyone wants to see what I look like a quick snap of your latest dump will suffice.


----------



## Fug

Don't be so hard on yourself man - I'm sure if you looked like shit you would be the Grade A variety.


----------



## Don Luigi

Fug said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself man - I'm sure if you looked like shit you would be the Grade A variety.



A Lucky Barry?


----------



## Fug

Indeed


----------



## steewith2ees

Even the best plastic surgeons on the planet arn't skilled enough to make me as gorgeous as a Lucky Barry. With a few £1000 i could potentially look like a reasonably tidy pile of pebble dash but most of the time I look like a glass of moldy diarrhorea.


----------



## BigG

Stop putting yourself down man!!!

I'm not exactly what could be considered a "pretty boy" but I've bagged "more ass than a toilet seat" in my day....

Its all about patter and confidence ....and muscles.....the birds go mad for those abs man..


----------



## Fug

englandgz74 said:


> Stop putting yourself down man!!!



QFT.

No matter how fugly you think you are, I'd fuck you.


----------



## BigG

Fug said:


> I'd fuck you.



**please god let him be talking to Stee **


----------



## Fug

It applies to anyone caught putting themselves down


----------



## Don Luigi

englandgz74 said:


> Its all about patter and confidence ....and muscles.....the birds go mad for those abs man..



Things make a lot more sense to me now.

This explains why I only ever pull when I'm wearing my Batman costume.


----------



## steewith2ees

Cheers Fug, thats the best offer Ive had in ages.

Actually, its the only offer Ive had in years, aside from that girl I used to go raving with who fucked my head up last year. She was gorgeous and I knew it was probably the last time that an attractive girl would show any interest in a burnt out old cunt. I drove myself mad as I knew that the last thing she needed in her life was me (as she has a little boy) that I almost did the right thing by staying away. But I thought a drink wont hurt as she'll leave as soon as she finds out Im ended up riding the horse, but it urned out to be nothing more than a booty call, as she said shed always fancied me (we both had partners at the time) and wanted to 'fuck a proper bad boy raver'. So she got fucked by a bad boy raver, had a nice cum and made sure I was back out of her house and life the 2nd I finished my coffee the following morning. So much for my worries, but she gave up drugs when she had her lad (responsable choice) but after years of amazing amphetamine driven sex she was fucking crap.


----------



## BigG

Fug said:


> It applies to anyone caught putting themselves down



Thank fuck for that....my poor ringpiece is still sore from plugging that kilo of mexedrone I bought off consumer for 50p


----------



## steewith2ees

Theres a picture of me on here somewhere, but as expected it attracted as much interest as a book on Classic Trains written by anyone other than J.R Hartley.

Its a cheat anyway as it was taken during my last trip to Ibiza - 12 months later I was completely hooked on smack. It hardly does me any favours asthetic wise (excuse the spellin) but I personally think its a nice picture, as it was one of the last photos of me while I was still truly happy, taken in Cafe Mambo with Pete Goodings arm around me.....


----------



## BigG

Hate to see you depressed like this Stee...

You need something to snap yourself out of it man.....some sort of goal to aim for or something....

Just staying in the house with nothing to look forward too is no good for you at all....


----------



## Fug

The only picture of me to surface publicly on here was uploaded without my consent and had a rather flaccid cock aimed straight at my wide open mouth.

Could be worse Stee


----------



## BigG

Fug said:


> The only picture of me to surface publicly on here was uploaded without my consent and had a rather flaccid cock aimed straight at my wide open mouth.
> 
> Could be worse Stee



Could indeed......you could be David Cameron and have pics of your cock aimed squarely at a pigs mouth (though if you actually were David Cameron that would be the least of you worries )


----------



## steewith2ees

Im actually not that depressed, Ive just been to my first group therapy session at my dsp which was superb, and my meths dropped again since yesterday (im down to 45mls now). Im just reflecting on what ive thrown away, but the fact that life was so good at one point is enough to keep my head above water. 90% of my misfortune I have brought upon myself, where as (cheese alert) your constant trials and the way you have fought back is truly inspirational, and that thought alone is enough to make me smile. You've been nothing but a credit to this place since your first post, but now your completely indispensable to the whole site.


----------



## BigG

steewith2ees said:


> Im actually not that depressed, Ive just been to my first group therapy session at my dsp which was superb, and my meths dropped again since yesterday (im down to 45mls now). Im just reflecting on what ive thrown away, but the fact that life was so good at one point is enough to keep my head above water. 90% of my misfortune I have brought upon myself, where as (cheese alert) your constant trials and the way you have fought back is truly inspirational, and that thought alone is enough to make me smile. You've been nothing but a credit to this place since your first post, but now your completely indispensable to the whole site.



Aww thanks Stee that's a lovely thing to say mate...

My life is still post bleak at times though but I try to make the best of the situation I have....

I wish I could do more to help your current situation and give you some advice/pointers on something to aim for to make you feel that happiness again....

I'm a great believer that nothing is over until you say its over and I'm sure with the right help and some goals to work towards you Could have that happiness back.....

Always wishing the best for you mate


----------



## ScotchMist

He's got a romantic weekend with me penciled in for June. What more could you ask for StEE?


----------



## steewith2ees

Shhhhh!!! I havnt been to the adult shop yet..........


----------



## BigG

You seem to have an abundance of offers of sexual services by male BLers Stee.....

Would be perfect of you were a "maintenance man on the Marmite motorway" so to speak


----------



## steewith2ees

I knew id posted it. Its scuffed and crap but that was the start of one of the best nights out Ive ever had (Manumission followed by 'Carry on Manumission' at Space the following morning.. 15 hours of dancing, thats as good as life gets as far as im concerned.






[/QUOTE]

6 months later I was a heroin addict. Things went downhill fast after that amazing fortnight.


----------



## steewith2ees

Well Fetch is gorgeous,as are many other male blueligters. I so wish I was gay, but im cursed with hetrosxuality and the impossible mystery of the female brain.


----------



## BigG

steewith2ees said:


> Well Fetch is gorgeous,as are many other male blueligters. I so wish I was gay, but im cursed with hetrosxuality and the impossible mystery of the female brain.



Aye Mr.Mist is a looker alright 

Not as sexy as Sadie though


----------



## steewith2ees

englandgz74 said:


> Aye Mr.Mist is a looker alright
> 
> Not as sexy as Sadie though



Sorry - computers starting to wig out as per so Ill be gone soon either by design or more likely due to this piece of shit hanging. As it takes about 40 mins to get back online for 5mins b4 it crashes again, I might as well give up for the night. Cant complain, its been fairly stable this evening.

So, with you throwing your hat into the ring over Sadie, its game on. Both you and Sham are proper gents so I suggest pistols at dawn or swords - your or Smables choice of course as soon as II have flipped the coin.


----------



## BigG

steewith2ees said:


> Sorry - computers starting to wig out as per so Ill be gone soon either by design or more likely due to this piece of shit hanging. As it takes about 40 mins to get back online for 5mins b4 it crashes again, I might as well give up for the night. Cant complain, its been fairly stable this evening.
> 
> So, with you throwing your hat into the ring over Sadie, its game on. Both you and Sham are proper gents so I suggest pistols at dawn or swords - your or Smables choice of course as soon as II have flipped the coin.



I think an old fashioned form of combat like swords would be more appropriate.....

Firearms are so lowerclass


----------



## Sadie

Hahahaha. Sorry, Sham is a lover, not a fighter. That's me and I don't think you could take me on boy! 

Strip to the waist and fight like men!


----------



## BigG

Sadie said:


> Strip to the waist and fight like men!



I would but I wouldn't want sham to feel inadequate


----------



## Sadie

englandgz74 said:


> I would but I wouldn't want sham to feel inadequate



Like I said, He's very much a lover, not a fighter. You'd be fighting me, and when I play, I play to win.


----------



## Shambles

englandgz74 said:


> I would but I wouldn't want sham to feel inadequate



Inadequate? Pfft. I bet you're barely out of training bras yet


----------



## BigG

Is this tag-team pick on G night from Shambles and Sadie (Sh-adie?)


----------



## Shambles

No picking on anybody here. Just thought it worth clarifying that when it comes to barechestedness I have the second finest pair of bewbies in all of BL. I'm afraid those chiselled slabs of muscle of yours simply aren't wobbly - nor jiggly - enough to compete


----------



## BigG

I can make them flex and jump up in synchronisation like Arnie does though if that counts? And I dont think Sadie will be too pleased that you only rate her funbags third on bluelight behind you and FUBAR (who must be number 1 surely )

Edit....sorry for calling you Shirley


----------



## Sadie

englandgz74 said:


> I dont think Sadie will be too pleased that you only rate her funbags third on bluelight behind you and FUBAR (who must be number 1 surely )



Does this call for a bewbie pageant? I think so!!! Get'em oot boys!


----------



## BigG

Sadie said:


> Does this call for a bewbie pageant? I think so!!! Get'em oot boys!








There ya go 

Now you....... (Sham and FUBZ hold less interest strangely enough )


----------



## consumer

englandgz74 said:


> Thank fuck for that....my poor ringpiece is still sore from plugging that kilo of mexedrone I bought off consumer for 50p


Quality gear though hey brother


----------



## BigG

consumer said:


> Quality gear though hey brother



Yeah "mexedrone's kid brother" etc...

Apparently until the ban "quality products will still be available"....

After that I guess we will be stuck with importing it from Austraila eh consumer?...


----------



## consumer

englandgz74 said:


> Yeah "mexedrone's kid brother" etc...
> 
> Apparently until the ban "quality products will still be available"....
> 
> After that I guess we will be stuck with importing it from Austraila eh consumer?...


I have established a European distribution warehouse and have the finest lab in Turkmenistan producing the high quality mexedrone. Currently we have enough cum stained CRTs with certificates of authenticity signed by FUBAR but we may need to find other source for televisions. FUBARS collection of certified cum stained vintage televisions is just about all gone. Or we may switch to mexedrone filled Cuntpuncher 5000 dildos. Should be able to fit a kilo of mexedrone in one of those but we will have to raise the price to 70p a kilo.


----------



## BigG

70p a kilo?...

I'm starting to question the effectiveness of this mexedrone shit....depends very much on the quality of the "cuntpuncher"....the missus does very much like her cunt being punched so I'll consider it.... 

My poop shoot is on fire after yesterday kilo plug of "mephs kid brother" and I've been shitting bright red arterial blood for a day now....is this normal?


----------



## consumer

englandgz74 said:


> 70p a kilo?...
> 
> I'm starting to question the effectiveness of this mexedrone shit....depends very much on the quality of the "cuntpuncher"....the missus does very much like her cunt being punched so I'll consider it....
> 
> My poop shoot is on fire after yesterday kilo plug of "mephs kid brother" and I've been shitting bright red arterial blood for a day now....is this normal?


Yes, some anal bleeding has been reported from customers using that ROA. I suggest avoiding aspirin and if the bleeding continues then head to your local ED ( A&E there?) and inform them you have inserted 1 kilo of Turkmenistan's finest Mexedrone into your rectum and have experienced some blood loss. I am sure they are well trained to deal with events such as these. Nothing to worry about though. FUBAR  regularly bleeds from his bum and he's fine. Great product though hey.


----------



## Arnold

Bump


----------



## pinkpapaver

Doont be a snoawb and show us yer fanny!


----------



## pinkpapaver

This should've been doodle pipped and archived


----------



## steewith2ees

Shit. I look like the piece of shit I have become but if I can ever embrace the changes I need to implement the first thing I will do is to post a picture of my satisfied self, sitting with a book and an ice cold bottle of Mythos, Shirley Valentine style at a seafront taverna, a genuine idyll I lost the practical ability to do and the moral right to enjoy as a result of my relapse, the methadone dependency I fell into just to avoid frequent heroin use and the, what is now, over half a decade of unemployment.

The only alternative to this of course is ending up in the shrine, by which point the need or even desire to use my visage will be personally academic.


----------



## LoginNotSecure

I go stir crazy if I have more than a week off stuck at home, I’d be sectioned if I had five years off with no purpose.

You need to address why you started using in the first place, accept you can never be a casual drug (ab)user and put a plan into action to keep you off and away from the Persian rugs.

Look to Chinup for strength.


----------



## pinkpapaver

Eveleivibe said:


> That's funny. When I started taking lots of codeine I went to look really old. Opiates don't make you look young at all.
> 
> Evey


Seems to have worked for moi. But then a new pic might not reveal me to be lookin so new


----------



## LoginNotSecure

pinkpapaver said:


> Seems to have worked for moi. But then a new pic might not reveal me to be lookin so new



I’ve yet to meet one opiate addict that’s young looking. Gaunt, dead behind the eyes, ghoulish looking, ten a penny.

All have the same gait as they walk I’ve noticed too.


----------



## pinkpapaver

It's lifestyle adds to it tho. I've done 20 years and eaten and lived in my home, not such the chaos lifestyle. I know the look you speak of,.  Doesn't wrreck a bod like alcohol does. Very little organic damage done by opiates on their own. I look rough these days coz I'm not looking after myself so well.


----------



## monstanoodle

*Might post a current shit-pic of me..... Thinking if anyone will care though tbh!*


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

monstanoodle said:


> *Might post a current shit-pic of me..... Thinking if anyone will care though tbh!*



You mean that's NOT you in your avatar..?


----------



## monstanoodle

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> You mean that's NOT you in your avatar..?


*Nah I'm not nearly as good looking   *


----------



## LadyAlkaline

monstanoodle said:


> *Might post a current shit-pic of me..... Thinking if anyone will care though tbh!*


I'll post mine if you post yours


----------



## monstanoodle

*Hhhhwwwwwellllll I'll have to get fucked up 1st.
I'm on the case though :D*


----------



## Jackal

Morning fam.


----------



## LoginNotSecure

8/10 would grope.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

LoginNotSecure said:


> All have the same gait as they walk I’ve noticed too.



How very true, the guy is right you know.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit




----------

